# Naafbachtal



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen,
suche jemanden, der sich im Naafbachtal, um genauer zu sein, im Dreick "Donrath - Neuhonrath - Seelscheid" auskennt und am Wochenende Zeit hat, mir diese Ecke zu zeigen. Auf der Karte sieht diese Gegend recht attraktiv aus, da sich links und rechts der Naaf viele Wanderwege befinden ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
Hier  wird so eine Tour angeboten!  

Am Besten Kettenfresser oder Udo1 anschreiben!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> suche jemanden, der sich im Naafbachtal, um genauer zu sein, im Dreick "Donrath - Neuhonrath - Seelscheid" auskennt und am Wochenende Zeit hat, mir diese Ecke zu zeigen. Auf der Karte sieht diese Gegend recht attraktiv aus, da sich links und rechts der Naaf viele Wanderwege befinden ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Tach,

habe einige Touren mit unterschiedlichen Ausgangspunkten, die teilweise oder vollständig durchs Naafbachtal führen. 

Ausgangspunkt Moitzfeld, Königsforst, Lüderich, Overath, Naafbachtal komplett, HCM-Pfad, Wahner Heide , Königsforst und zurück.
Ausgangspunkt Immekeppel, Richtung Engelskirchen, an der Agger lang, Richtung Hohe Warte, Naafbachtal teilweise (nördlicher Abschnitt), Overath, Lüderich und zurück.
Ausgangspunkt Marialinden (Overath), Rundtour gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, an der Agger entlang, Naafbachtal teilweise und zurück.
Sind zwischen 30-70 km lang und haben zwischen 600 und 1.600 hm. Fürs Guiden habe ich an diesem Wochenende weder Zeit noch Lust. Ich kann Dir aber ggf. MM-Pfade zur Verfügung stellen. Als alter GPS-Workshop-ler sollte Dir das Nachfahren keine Probleme bereiten.  

Apropo Nachfahren: Warum packst Du Dir nicht den entsprechenden Kartenausschnitt auf Dein GPS und machst einfach selber eine Explorer-Tour. Dann kannst Du kreuz- und querfahren und bist absolut unabhängig. 

VG Martin

PS: Falls Du auf Trailsuche gehen willst, öffne die MM-Karte und suche in der gewünschten Gegend nach Fußpfaden (einfach gestrichelte Linie) mit interessantem Höhenprofilcharakter. Markiere sie und übertrage die Einstiegspunkte als Wegpunkte. Dann fährst Du sie einem nach dem anderen an und probierst sie aus. Meistens findest Du in unmittelbare Nähe auch nicht eingetragene Trails.


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

Das Naafbachtal  ist wunderschön, insbesondere zu dieser farbenprächtigen Jahreszeit.

Ich kenne es als Wanderer schon seit 30 Jahren.  Schon damals hieß es, man solle sich sputen, weil  dieses schöne Tal  in einem Stausee versinken soll.
In diesem Fall ist es sehr gut, dass Planungen und ihre Verwirklichung in Deutschland so lange dauern.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich kann Dir aber ggf. MM-Pfade zur Verfügung stellen.   ...


Watt für Dinger?   


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Als alter GPS-Workshop-ler sollte Dir das Nachfahren keine Probleme bereiten.   ...


Haha ...    


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Apropo Nachfahren: Warum packst Du Dir nicht den entsprechenden Kartenausschnitt auf Dein GPS und machst einfach selber eine Explorer-Tour. Dann kannst Du kreuz- und querfahren und bist absolut unabhängig.   ...


1. s.o.
2. habe ich zwar irgendwie (SportsInTeam-Eigentum) schon ein GPS-Gerät, habe mich aber bisher erfolgreich vorm Benutzen gedrückt (alte Männer haben's ja nicht mehr so mit der Technik).
3. ich explore dann doch lieber mit Karte

Dein Kurs damals war schon i.O. - nimm's also nicht persönlich!   
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Das Naafbachtal  ist wunderschön, insbesondere zu dieser farbenprächtigen Jahreszeit.
> Ich kenne es als Wanderer schon seit 30 Jahren.  Schon damals hieß es, man solle sich sputen, weil  dieses schöne Tal  in einem Stausee versinken soll.
> In diesem Fall ist es sehr gut, dass Planungen und ihre Verwirklichung in Deutschland so lange dauern.
> Gruß
> Derk


Na dann mal los ...   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Watt für Dinger?


 
MM-Pfade = MagicMaps NRW 3D Pfade (internes Speicherformat zur Planung  und Übertragung an GPS-Geräte) 



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Haha ...


 
Wohl eher   



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> 1. s.o.
> 2. habe ich zwar irgendwie (SportsInTeam-Eigentum) schon ein GPS-Gerät, habe mich aber bisher erfolgreich vorm Benutzen gedrückt (*alte Männer haben's ja nicht mehr so mit der Technik*).


 
Na, das kann ich ja kaum glauben, wenn ich mir so ansehe, mit welcher MTB-Ausstattung die 'alten Männer' durch die Gegend fahren. 



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ich explore dann doch lieber mit Karte


 
Damit habe ich auch angefangen. Leider halten die Dinger nach dem ersten Nasswerden nicht mehr lange. Und so ein kleines elektronisches Helferlein 'kennt' nicht nur den Weg zurück und zeichnet direkt alles auf, sondern es kann auf Wunsch sogar alle Einstiegspunkte Deiner Liebling-/Explorertrails markieren. Das ist mit Karte schon ziemlich mühsam, vor allendingen wenn Dein befahrener Trail garnicht eingezeichnet ist.



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Kurs damals war schon *i.O.* - nimm's also nicht persönlich!
> Stefan


 
Der war nicht i.O., sondern klasse.   
Wenn schon nicht der Lehrinhalt dann wenigstens das Catering. 

VG Martin

PS: Mach' hier nicht einen auf alterssenil. Pack Dir das Ding ans Bike, stell' es auf Aufzeichnen und fahr los. Wenn Du wieder zuhause bist, lies es aus und schau Dir Deine Tour in MM an. Spätestens dann erkennst Du die Vorteile gegenüber Papierkarten. Und wenn Du erstmal Blut/Interesse geleckt hast, stellt Dir Dein Gehrin auch mehr Speicherplatz mit einfacheren Zugriffsrechten zur Verfügung.  Sprich: Ratzfatz bist DU ein GPS-Crack.  Brauchst ja keinem zu sagen. Wissen und Können reicht ja schon.


----------



## hama687 (26. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Ausgangspunkt Moitzfeld, Königsforst, Lüderich, Overath, Naafbachtal komplett, HCM-Pfad, Wahner Heide , Königsforst und zurück.



den hätt ich gerne zum nachfahren..... bitttttte


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mach' hier nicht einen auf alterssenil. Pack Dir das Ding ans Bike, stell' es auf Aufzeichnen und fahr los. Wenn Du wieder zuhause bist, lies es aus und schau Dir Deine Tour in MM an. Spätestens dann erkennst Du die Vorteile gegenüber Papierkarten. Und wenn Du erstmal Blut/Interesse geleckt hast, stellt Dir Dein Gehrin auch mehr Speicherplatz mit einfacheren Zugriffsrechten zur Verfügung.  Sprich: Ratzfatz bist DU ein GPS-Crack.  Brauchst ja keinem zu sagen. Wissen und Können reicht ja schon.


Da kann ich als Orientierungslegastenikerin nur zustimmen.
Nur das mit dem Speicherplatz und den Zugriffsrechten klappt bei mir noch nicht so (oder nicht mehr wegen Alterssenilität).
Das Übertragen einer Aufzeichnung in den PC klappt prima, aber das Übertragen der visualisierten Route vom PC in den Kopf...Fehlanzeige


----------



## guido p (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
schau mal bei denen vorbei:
http://www.bikeandsnow.net/seelrider.html

Die kennen sich gut aus im Naafbachtal.
Da ich aus Much komme,kenne ich auch ein paar Strecken rund um Seelscheid.
Kannst dich ja mal melden,wenn du fahren willst.

Gruß Guido


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Februar 2008)

das ist schön!
habe einen alten Tread "Naafbachtal" entdeckt.
Die sollte ich mal wieder zum Leben erwecken.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

Naafbachtal strong
Habe den Termin am Samstag zugemacht.
10 Leute reichen, sonst geht der Flow verloren.
Angemeldete Teilnehmer können sich per PN melden, wenn noch Fragen sind.
Ich freue mich auf die Truppe 
VG
Werner


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

He Werner,
das ist nicht fair!
TN-Zahl-Beschränkungen sollten vorher angegeben werden!
Ich hab mich nur deshalb noch nicht angemeldet, weil ich noch abklären wollte 
1. ob ich kann (familientechnisch)
2. ob meine Sohn mitkommen will.
bei ner TN-Beschränkung im Fred hätt ich mich vor 2 Tagen schon angemeldet und wäre dabei.

außerdem haben wir schon flowige Runden mit mehr Hm und wesentlich mehr TN gedreht - guck mal in die Best-of-Touren vom letzten Jahr!


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> He Werner,
> das ist nicht fair!
> TN-Zahl-Beschränkungen sollten vorher angegeben werden!
> Ich hab mich nur deshalb noch nicht angemeldet, weil ich noch abklären wollte
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei zu vielen Leuten es an den Schlüsselstellen immer Staus gibt und bei den Uphills zu Wartezeiten kommt. Ich will eine Tour anbieten, wo man halt flüssig fahren kann.
Die langen Abfahrten im Wenigerbachtal, Holzbachtal und am Hasenberg bieten sich hierzu an, wenn man nicht vor jeder Wurzel oder Bachdurchfahrt eine Vollbremsung macht.
Wer sich noch herausgefordert fühlt
kann eine PN schicken.

VG Werner


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

Bremsen? was is das denn? 
(zu den Uphills sag ich nur: ich bin vorletzter - und nicht der, der den Betrieb aufhält )


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. Februar 2008)

Na, das kann ja heiter werden  

Bin ja sehr gespannt - die Tälernamen hören sich schon vielversprechend an


----------



## jokomen (21. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich will eine Tour anbieten, wo man halt flüssig fahren kann.VG Werner



Jo, das finde ich gut.  Denn so lange man flüssig unterwegs ist, fährt man sich nicht *fest*. 
Zähle ich denn ab 0,1 Tonnen als eine Person oder werden da schon 2 für die Anmeldung berücksichtigt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

he jokomen - fahren wir denn mit den dicken rädern (PIKE-Fraktion) oder sollen wir lieber den leichtbau  nehmen?


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> he jokomen - fahren wir denn mit den dicken rädern (PIKE-Fraktion) oder sollen wir lieber den leichtbau  nehmen?



Denkt an die Steigungen
Bei über 1000 hm tut jedes Kilo am Rad weh 
All-Mountain oder leichtes Enduro ist die beste Wahl; alles andere geht auch, 
nur keine *Rennschlappen* (Racing-Ralph) aufziehen.

VG Werner


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2008)

Falls ich von Herrn bibi noch eine Startfreigabe bekomme, habe ich meinen lavageschädigten Panzer dabei, Leichtbau kenn ich nicht.  



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Bei über 1000 hm tut jedes Kilo am Rad weh


 Und erst am Körper.


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Falls ich von Herrn bibi noch eine Startfreigabe bekomme, habe ich meinen lavageschädigten Panzer dabei, Leichtbau kenn ich nicht.



Du kommst mir richtig. Zuerst nicht im "WP-Team Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" aufnehmen, dann noch beim Ober-Senior um Startfreigabe bitten.

Aber ich bin nicht nachtragend. Du kannst mit deinem Panzer teilnehmen; für Flurschäden übernehme ich keine Verantwortung 

VG Werner


----------



## jokomen (21. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Denkt an die Steigungen
> Bei über 1000 hm tut jedes Kilo am Rad weh
> All-Mountain oder leichtes Enduro ist die beste Wahl; alles andere geht auch,
> nur keine *Rennschlappen* (Racing-Ralph) aufziehen.
> VG Werner



Schwerer Typ, schweres Bike, macht ja sonst keinen Sinn! Je schwerer, desto schneller, natürlich auch bergauf (für Insider: tendenziell geradeaus). Und Reifen unter 1000g sind was für Gummiallergiker. Sonst muss ich ja nur noch warten.  Das einzige, was mir immer wehtut, sind die Bodenentnahmeproben des Testgebietes.  

Und wie jetzt ? Steigungen ? Heißt doch Naafbach*tal*, oder ?  Immer schön am Bach entlang und der fließt doch immer bergrunter.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Februar 2008)

Ähemmm ... hüstel ... räusper ...  
Ich habe den (meinen!  ) Thread erst jetzt entdeckt und so gedeutet, dass es am Samstag(?) eine Tour von bibi1952 mit > 1.000hm(?) geben soll.
Um mich oas' Anfrage mal anzuschließen - gibt's noch Plätze und wann und wo soll das Ganze denn starten?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ähemmm ... hüstel ... räusper ...
> Ich habe den (meinen!  ) Thread erst jetzt entdeckt und so gedeutet, dass es am Samstag(?) eine Tour von bibi1952 mit > 1.000hm(?) geben soll.
> Um mich oas' Anfrage mal anzuschließen - gibt's noch Plätze und wann und wo soll das Ganze denn starten?
> 
> ...



Schau in deine PN. 

Ich könnte Hilfe gebrauchen, die Truppe zusammen zu halten 

VG Werner


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

Werner, wenn du mir den Track Garmin-upload-fähig schickst würde ich den Backguide zumindest teilweise übernehmen...


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Werner, wenn du mir den Track Garmin-upload-fähig schickst würde ich den Backguide zumindest teilweise übernehmen...



Kann ich nicht! Ist zu viel Technik. 

Du sollst dich nicht hinten verstecken. Wer abreißen läst, muss den Panzerspuren folgen 

VG Werner


----------



## jokomen (21. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht! Ist zu viel Technik.
> Du sollst dich nicht hinten verstecken. Wer abreißen läst, muss den Panzerspuren folgenVG Werner



Genau, immer schön nach unten gucken und den 2.5 Zoll breiten und ungefähr 5cm tiefen unverwechselbaren Schwalbe oder Maxxis Panzerwagenwalzenspuren folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Werner!
Bei solch strengen Anmeldebedingungen  bin ich ja froh, dass ich am Tourtermin leider arbeiten muss . Kann Deine Bedenken allerdings verstehen, schließlich war ich bei der BoN-Tour eine von den Schnarchnasen  am Ende des Feldes. Freue mich jedoch schon sehr auf unsere zukünftigen gemeinsamen Touren.
Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern!
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Februar 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> Bei solch strengen Anmeldebedingungen  bin ich ja froh, dass ich am Tourtermin leider arbeiten muss . Kann Deine Bedenken allerdings verstehen, schließlich war ich bei der BoN-Tour eine von den Schnarchnasen  am Ende des Feldes. Freue mich jedoch schon sehr auf unsere zukünftigen gemeinsamen Touren.
> Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern!
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
lebst Du auch noch? 
Natürlich fahren wir auch normal im Naafbachtal. Ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen, Sonntagmorgens ab 09:30 Uhr unsere Stammtischtour ab Siegburg Kapellchen mit zu fahren. Da geht es gemütlicher zu. Beim nächsten Mal schick ich dir eine PN.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Februar 2008)

Naafbachtal strong

*an alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer*

Die Tour findet wie angekündigt statt, auch wenn nichts mehr im LMB steht. Wer die Startdaten vergessen hat, bitte bis Samstag 10:00 Uhr PN schreiben.

Danach bin ich in der mentalen Vorbereitungsphase 

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> lebst Du auch noch?
> Natürlich fahren wir auch normal im Naafbachtal. Ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen, Sonntagmorgens ab 09:30 Uhr unsere Stammtischtour ab Siegburg Kapellchen mit zu fahren. Da geht es gemütlicher zu. Beim nächsten Mal schick ich dir eine PN.
> VG Werner



Klar lebe ich noch! Bin derzeit alleine vor mich hin am Trainieren und sammele fleißig Kilometer. Denke mal, dass ich dann für die nächste Naafbachtaltour wieder fit genug bin. Normal oder gemütlich muss es dabei aber dann nicht unbedingt zugehen!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Februar 2008)

Gibt's für Samstag schon Fahrgemeinschaften nach Kreuznaaf? Mit Auto oder Bike ab Bensberg? Dann bitte PN oder mobil 0173-5761038.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Februar 2008)

Naafbachtal Strong​Nun sind wir komplett, Nachnennungen werden keine mehr angenommen.

*Starterliste:*

[email protected] Neandertal

[email protected]

[email protected] 2bike wild

Jü[email protected]

[email protected] Perfect

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] any sunday

[email protected]

[email protected]_Sit

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]
Die Teilnehmer sollten bis 11:45 Uhr anreisen, denn ich will pünktlich starten; um 12:05 Uhr sind wir auf der Strecke. Wer zu spät kommt, muss den Spuren folgen.
Bitte nehmt genug zu trinken und zu essen mit, denn es gibt unterwegs keine Einkehrmöglichkeit, nur Wildnis.  
Die erste Pause habe am Eingang des Holzbachtales geplant.

Noch ein Hinweis: 
*Im Naafbachtal gibt keinen Handyempfang*  
Bei Absturz hilf nur   *laut schreien oder Signalpistole*  

Bis Morgen
Werner


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Teilnehmer sollten bis 12:45 Uhr anreisen, denn ich will pünktlich starten; um 12:05 Uhr sind wir auf der Strecke.



du meinst 11.45, oder? 
poste doch bitte noch ne Navi- oder Map24-fähige Adresse für den Startpunkt...
am besten auch deine Handy-Nr. (für Stau o.ä.)
müssen wir Lampen mitbringen (letztes Jahr um diese Zeit sind mal 20 mann hinter einer Funzel her aus dem Wiedtal in völliger Dunkeheit zurückgekehrt...) - oder schaffen wir die Tour sicher im Hellen?


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> du meinst 11.45, oder?
> 
> müssen wir Lampen mitbringen (letztes Jahr um diese Zeit sind mal 20 mann hinter einer Funzel her aus dem Wiedtal in völliger Dunkeheit zurückgekehrt...) - oder schaffen wir die Tour sicher im Hellen?



Danke für Fehler-Hinweis! 

Ich wollte um 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Die Strecke beträgt 46 km, muss doch zu schaffen sein.

VG Werner


----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle,

ich nehme sicherheitshalber mein Survival-Paket à la Rüdiger Nehberg mit = Lampen, Messer, Schnüre, Astronautennahrung, Trillerpfeife, Sauerstoffmaske und ein Allroundübersetzer-Lexikon.

Reicht das aus?  

Freue mich,auch wenn ich im Moment noch nicht glauben kann, dass es morgen schöner und wärmer sein soll   

ciao
Annette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Februar 2008)

Ein Klappspaten ist im Naafbachtal nie verkehrt.


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2008)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> ich nehme sicherheitshalber mein Survival-Paket à la Rüdiger Nehberg mit = Lampen, Messer, Schnüre, Astronautennahrung, Trillerpfeife, *Sauerstoffmaske* und ein Allroundübersetzer-Lexikon.



schade, jetzt ist zu spät: ich komme an die Sauerstoffflasche nicht mehr ran. hätte cool ausgesehen, wenn ich die hinter mir hergezogen hätte...


----------



## jokomen (22. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann muss ich die Leuchtpistole und die Lawinenschaufel noch einpacken. Die paar Gramm machen den Hahn nicht fett.


----------



## sibby08 (22. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> schade, jetzt ist zu spät: ich komme an die Sauerstoffflasche nicht mehr ran. hätte cool ausgesehen, wenn ich die hinter mir hergezogen hätte...


 
Komm vorher bei mir kurz vorbei, habe noch eine 3/4 gefüllte Atemluftflasche daheim, leihe ich Dir gerne


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2008)

Mist da habe ich zwei Tage keinen funktionsfähigen Rechner und schon werden die Teinehmer begrenzt! 

Schade  

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2008)

super schöne Tour, Trail-Anteil deutlich höher als versprochen, Schnitt sehr niedrig, aber wir sind doch die ganze Zeit flott gefahren?
Ich würd die Runde mal gerne im Trockenen drehen, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt es Trocken in der Gegend eher nicht...
Danke, Werner!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. Februar 2008)

Ja, genau!!

Sehr, sehr feine Trails sowie Down-  und Uphills - heftig moorig und schlammig, aber super Tour!

Komme gerade aus der Badewanne und nun werden wir uns eine monstergroße Portion Spaghetti mit allem drum und dran gönnen, dazu ein Erdinger (alkfrei), denn morgen wollen wir auf Fotosafari nach Solingen und ein wenig Glüdern  

Ciao
Annette


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt satt und mein Mineralhaushalt ist wieder ausgeglichen.
Tourbericht:
Alle von der Starterliste waren da, pünktlich bis auf eine Dame, die Startort von BoN (Burg Sülz) angefahren hatte. Mit den zwei Gästen 15 Teilnehmer.
Höhepunkte:

Keiner stürzte bei einer der vielen Bachdurchfahrten

Die Abfahrten (Wenigerbachtal + Holzbachtal) wurden rasant gefahren, trotzdem erreichten wir einen Schnitt nicht über 10 km/h

Viele Ausrutscher und Bodenkontakte, aber keine Verletzungen
Der Guide bekam Muskelkrämpfe und wurde von einem Teilnehmer mit Magnesium gedopt Nach der Freerideabfahrt am Hasenberg mußte die Strecke abgekürzt werden, da die Zeit abgelaufen war.  
Danke an alle Teilnehmer. Es hat großen Spass gemacht, mit so einer wilden Truppe durch das Naafbachtal zu biken.
VG Werner


----------



## jokomen (23. Februar 2008)

Jo,

kann mich dem nur anschließen, das war mal wieder ein schöner Nachmittag mit tollen Trails !  
Danke noch mal an Guide Werner    

Habe die Erlebnisse des Tages noch einmal zusammengefasst:

*Look Naafbachtal Strong*


----------



## Ford Prefect (24. Februar 2008)

Klasse Tour, danke an den Guide!
Bei den ganzen schicken Trails muss ich wohl zukünftig die Streckenführung meiner Hausrunde optimieren


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Februar 2008)

Coole Tour, würde ich nur gern mal nach 'ner längeren Regenperiode fahren. Ich hab's Naafbachtal  umgetauft in "Nassbachtal". Oder gerne auch Matschbachtal ...  
Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Danke Werner! Naafbachtal, ich komme wieder!


----------



## Ninaskateson (24. Februar 2008)

Ich als "beinharte Bikeamazone", (die auch noch zu spät zum Treffen anradelt, weil sie den Startpunkt verpeilt hat - wofür mich mich wirklich noch einmal unzählige Male entschuldige...werde draus lernen) bedanke mich auch sehr herzlich für dieses heitere Naafbachtal-Schlammcatchen.
War toll, sehr lehrreich und insgesamt einfach gute-Laune-machend.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.... grüßt Nina


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Coole Tour, würde ich nur gern mal nach 'ner längeren Regenperiode fahren. Ich hab's Naafbachtal  umgetauft in "Nassbachtal". Oder gerne auch Matschbachtal ...
> Ride On!
> Stefan
> 
> P.S.: Danke Werner! Naafbachtal, ich komme wieder!



Für ein trockenes Naafbachtal braucht es wohl eine mindestens 3-monatige Dürreperiode! Aber die Vorzeichen stehen ja nicht schlecht: 17 Grad im Februar und dieses Wochenende die erste Tour in kurzen Hosen. Verrückt!!!


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bibi,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin jetzt satt und mein Mineralhaushalt ist wieder ausgeglichen.
> Tourbericht:
> Alle von der Starterliste waren da, pünktlich bis auf eine Dame, die Startort von BoN (Burg Sülz) angefahren hatte. Mit den zwei Gästen 15 Teilnehmer.
> ...


muss ja wieder prächtig gewesen sein, ich sehne mich förmlich wieder nach einer Tour in Euren Bereich .


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2008)

Hi Jürgen,
das Widio kommt bei mir nur äußerst rucklig aus dem rechner (download-Prob ) -gibt es dafü ne Lösung? (ich hab ne 16.000er LEitung!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> das Widio kommt bei mir nur äußerst rucklig aus dem rechner (download-Prob ) -gibt es dafü ne Lösung? (ich hab ne 16.000er LEitung!



Ist wahrscheinlich zusammengepappt, weils ja die "Creme de la Creme" war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## jokomen (24. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> das Widio kommt bei mir nur äußerst rucklig aus dem rechner (download-Prob ) -gibt es dafü ne Lösung? (ich hab ne 16.000er LEitung!



Bei mir läuft es problemlos. Kann sein, dass im Moment, wo Du es sehen möchtest, der Server etwas überlastet ist, dann kommt es schon mal es zu den beschriebenen Problem....


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2008)

egal, ich hab das prob so gelöst, dass ich's im hintergrund hab laufen lassen und mir dann nach ablauf noch mal von vorne angesehen habe. dann läuft's 
danke!


----------



## on any sunday (24. Februar 2008)

Feine Tour von dem fastbetreuten Senior. Gott sei Dank wurde das Rennen nach ca. 1 Stunde neutralisiert und nachdem ich mich endlich warmgefahren hatte, wurde es wegen drohender Dunkelheit abgebrochen.  Ein guter Grund öfters ins Napfbachtal  zu kommen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Februar 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> kann mich dem nur anschließen, das war mal wieder ein schöner Nachmittag mit tollen Trails !
> Danke noch mal an Guide Werner
> ...



Danke für lobenden Worte.  
Ich ärgere mich, dass ich nie eine Tour wie geplant zu Ende fahren kann. Irgendwie stockt es immer und die Zeit läuft weg, aber es war auch nicht mein bester Tag.  
Meine Suunto S6 zeigte bergab und bergauf unterschiedliche Höhenmeter an,  aber die 1000 hm hatten wir fast erreicht. 

Kannst du mir das Super-Bild von mir zumailen. Meine bessere Hälfte war begeistert. 

VG Werner


----------



## Pardus (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour.. Werde demnächst öfter mal in euren Thread schauen. 

Mein GPS sagt 1108 hm (just for the record). Die Höhenmeter funktion habe ich gestern am Decken Tönes (506 Meter über NN überprüft, GPS stimmte mit Karte überein). Den Trail schicke ich gerne an die Teilnehmer...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2008)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das Werner damals bei der Konstruktion des Naafbachtales die Finger mit im Spiel hatte. 

Wahnsinn, du kennst ja wirklich jede Wurzel dort beim Namen.


*Spitzentour *


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Danke für lobenden Worte.
> Ich ärgere mich, dass ich nie eine Tour wie geplant zu Ende fahren kann. Irgendwie stockt es immer und die Zeit läuft weg, aber es war auch nicht mein bester Tag.
> Meine Suunto S6 zeigte bergab und bergauf unterschiedliche Höhenmeter an,  aber die 1000 hm hatten wir fast erreicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner!

Nicht ärgern: die von Dir geführten Touren sind dennoch immer ein besonderes und anspruchsvolles Erlebnis 

Schönen Gruß!

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Februar 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schöne Tour.. Werde demnächst öfter mal in euren Thread schauen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,
kannst Du mir deine GPS-Aufzeichnung per Email schicken. Bitte in einem Format, dass ich für Magicmaps verwenden kann.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (26. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> kannst Du mir deine GPS-Aufzeichnung per Email schicken. Bitte in einem Format, dass ich für Magicmaps verwenden kann.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

werde ich versuchen... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pardus (7. März 2008)

Hier der Google Earth Track von der Letzen Tour

http://www.maxbenefit.de/gps/080224_Naafbachtal.kmz

Gruß Guido


----------



## bibi1952 (7. März 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hier der Google Earth Track von der Letzen Tour
> 
> http://www.maxbenefit.de/gps/080224_Naafbachtal.kmz
> 
> Gruß Guido



Hallo Guido,
das hat geklappt. Schön, die Strecke auf dem Luftbild zu sehen.
Nur am Anfang am Ingerberg muss dein Gerät 2 Fehlaufzeichnungen gemacht haben.

Bei der nächsten Tour (Naafbachtal trocken? ) nehme ich dich wieder mit.

VG Werner


----------



## Pardus (7. März 2008)

danke..... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bibi1952 (14. März 2008)

hallo,
bin am heute abend im Allgäu. Ohne Bike 

Dafür gibt es Skifahren und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auch die ein oder andere Skitour.

Bis nach Ostern 

Wenn es mal eine Woche trocken bleibt, gibt`s *Naafbachtal Trocken*.

VG Werner


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. März 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...Wenn es mal eine Woche trocken bleibt, ...


Habe so meine Zweifel, dass eine Woche Trockenheit dem Nassbiotop wirklich etwas ausmacht ...  

Ride On! und viel Spaß beim Skifahren
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (14. März 2008)

Wenn ganz trocken ist komme ich nicht ! Da fällt Mann dann  immer so hart Und der harte Boden ist auch nicht gut für die Reifen und die Gelenke.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (15. März 2008)

Also, ob trocken oder nass wie neulich, ist mir doch egal 

Beim nächsten Mal sind wir (Jürgen  ) wieder dabei.
Aber erst, nachdem wir in Finale waren  also Anfang/Mitte April 

Ciao
Annette


----------



## bibi1952 (7. April 2008)

Hallo,
Skisaison habe ich so gut wie beendet. Meine Racecarver haben eine abgelöste Stahlkante und können sehr wahrscheinlich geschrottet werden 

Gestern war ich auf Erkundungstour für meine nächste Naafbachtalrunde, _Matsch ohne Ende_. Die Strecke steht soweit. Wird schwierig, aber interessant. Nur es muss endlich mal 2 Wochen trocken bleiben.

Dann geht´s los

Werde kurzfristig dann einen Sonntagstermin (Start 11:00 Uhr, 5 Stdn)ansetzen, 
mit anschließendem Biergartenfeeling im "Aggerschlößchen"   

Leider nur mit 10 Teilnehmern, sonst schaffen wir die Strecke nicht. 

VG Werner


----------



## supasini (7. April 2008)

super werner, ich bin wieder dabei 
aber diesmal die ganze strecke fahren, ja?


----------



## Pardus (7. April 2008)

Hallo Werner,

würde gerne bei der nächsten Tour mit dabei sein...

Gruß Guido


----------



## jokomen (7. April 2008)

Hey Werner,

wenn wir können, ist die Miss und der King of Mud wieder dabei.  Deine Touren sind so toll und Du kannst immer so schöne Grimassen ziehen.


----------



## bibi1952 (21. April 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Naafbachtals

Die Wetteraussichten sehen positiv aus. Wenn es ab Dienstag oder Mittwoch absehbar ist, dass es trocken bleibt, werde ich die nächste Naafbachtour für den kommenden Sonntag ins LMB stellen.

_Start: 11:00 Uhr
Strecke: Aggerschlößchen (Wahlscheid) -Hasenberg -Naafbachtal -Holzbachtal -Wenigerbachtal -Grube Pilot -Aggerschlößchen
Dauer: ca. 5-6 Stunden, km?, ca. 1000 hm,
Geschwindigkeit: mittel, Fahrtechnik: mittel bis schwierig
Abschluss: Biergarten Aggerschlößchen (habe gestern getestet, alles ok)
_
Damit wir auch pünktlich im Biergarten ankommen, muss ich die Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 beschränken.

VG Werner


----------



## Pardus (21. April 2008)

Hallo Werner,

wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber am nächsten Wochenende fahre ich eine Runde mit meiner liebsten. Wünsche euch gutes Wetter und trockene Trails.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. April 2008)

Hmmm, könnte passen ... melde mich dann. Muss nur noch die Kufen für die Wasserverdrängung dranschrauben.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2008)

Gut das ich am Sonntag zu der noch größeren Pfütze Mittelmeer unterwegs bin und dieser Bach an mir vorüber fließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninaskateson (22. April 2008)

Hallo, Ihr Naafbachtaler!
Ich werde diesmal nicht mitpflügen können - muss arbeiten
- leider !

Dabei wäre ich diesmal ja sogar zur richtigen Zeit am 
richtigen Startpunkt gewesen... !

Ich wünsche Euch richtig viel Spaß...
Grüße von Nina


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. April 2008)

Hallo Werner!
Wäre ebenfalls gerne mit von der Partie gewesen. Fahre allerdings am kommenden Wochenende nach Offenburg, um mir das zweite Weltcuprennen der Cross Country Profis anzuschauen.
Hoffe, wir sehen uns in absehbarer Zeit bei einer anderen Tour.
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (22. April 2008)

an alle Trailjunkies​
Der Termin für die nächste Tour (Naafbachtal) steht im LMB 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6277​Wer Lust hat, schnell anmelden.

VG Werner


----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. April 2008)

Hallo WErner,

ich bzw. wir können am SO leider auch nicht - CTF-Steele mit dirversen anderen Bikern.

Schade, aber im Mai oder Juni findet sich bestimmt noch ein weiterer Termin!
Euch allen viel Spaß und trockene Trails 

Ciao
Annette


----------



## bibi1952 (22. April 2008)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo WErner,
> 
> ich bzw. wir können am SO leider auch nicht - CTF-Steele mit dirversen anderen Bikern.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Termin ist Samstag, habe ihn nach der Vorankündigung von Sonntag auf Samstag verschoben. 
VG Werner


----------



## Miss Neandertal (22. April 2008)

Upps,

aber das wird mir dann zu viel, zumal ich die "Ronda extrema" fahren will 

Bis bald
Ciao
Annette


----------



## supasini (22. April 2008)

Hi Werner, bin leider entgegen meiner Ankündigung auch nicht dabei, wir fahren Samstag mit dem Verein andere Trails rocken


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. April 2008)

Samstag kann icke ooch schlecht, wa ... 
Viel Spaß allen anderen

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bibi1952 (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

war heute abend im Naafbachtal. 

Es ist alles gut abgetrocknet. 
Der lange Abfahrtstrail im Holzbachtal geht wieder super. Alle Bachquerungen sind fahrbar. Auf dem Matschtrail von Ingerauels abwärts liegen 2 neue dicke Bäume, hier muss man absteigen und drüber steigen.

Hoffentlich bleibt es weiter trocken?

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RHEINPFEIL (24. April 2008)

Hei !

Hat zufällig jemand einen GPS-Track für mich ?
Als Anfänger probier ich es lieber erst mal alleine, bevor ich den Schnitt versaue 

Vielen Dank im voraus .


----------



## Pardus (24. April 2008)

RHEINPFEIL schrieb:


> Hei !
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand einen GPS-Track für mich ?
> Als Anfänger probier ich es lieber erst mal alleine, bevor ich den Schnitt versaue
> ...



den GPS (Garmin) Track zu der letzten Tour könnte ich Dir schicken....

http://www.maxbenefit.de/gps/080224_Naafbachtal.kmz

einfach Deine Email per Message an mich senden ...


----------



## Derk (24. April 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> den GPS (Garmin) Track zu der letzten Tour könnte ich Dir schicken....
> 
> http://www.maxbenefit.de/gps/080224_Naafbachtal.kmz
> 
> einfach Deine Email per Message an mich senden ...


 
Diesen im GoogleEarth-Format veröffentlichten Track muß man aber doch wohl erst konvertieren, um sein "Garmin" damit bestücken zu können.

Für unseren "Anfänger" : das geht sehr gut mit :

http://www.gpsies.com/upload.do;jsessionid=2F4AF3DDF43D0E656697B2D9E2172FCB?uploadMode=convert

Bei Herrn Pardus bedanke ich mich für diesen Track. Ich werde das auch mal nachfahren.

Derk


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. April 2008)

Hi,
die Tour klingt recht interessant, jetzt frage ich mich aber ob das was für mich ist da es mir doch recht schwer fällt mich selber einzuschätzen. Kondotionell mache ich mir keine Sorgen, ich denke mal das die Schlüsselstellen zur Not auch "schiebbar - BUHHH"  sind?



bibi1952 schrieb:


> an alle Trailjunkies​
> Der Termin für die nächste Tour (Naafbachtal) steht im LMB
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6277​Wer Lust hat, schnell anmelden.
> ...


----------



## Derk (24. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Tour klingt recht interessant, jetzt frage ich mich aber ob das was für mich ist da es mir doch recht schwer fällt mich selber einzuschätzen. Kondotionell mache ich mir keine Sorgen, ich denke mal das die Schlüsselstellen zur Not auch "schiebbar - BUHHH"  sind?


 
Ist nicht schlimmer als am letzten Wochenende, nur - das weiss ich aus dreissigjähriger Wandererfahrung im Naafbachtal - in der Regel viel schlammiger .

Du kannst aber am Ende der Tour Dein Rad im Naafbach reinigen- der führt genug Wasser


----------



## Pardus (24. April 2008)

ich würde natürlich das Garmin Format (.grm) versenden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2008)

Ob der Herr bibi1952 so glücklich ist, das der Track hier veröffentlicht wird? Glaube eher nicht. Ist ein Unterschied, ob ich meine eigenen Touren veröffentliche oder nur dort mitgefahren bin.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Derk (24. April 2008)

Mit allem Respekt Herr  OAS,  dessen  veröffentlichte Touren  ich mit großem Vergnügen nachzufahren ich mehrfach Gelegenheit hatte ,  so bezweifele ich doch die Berechtigung Deiner Kritik.
Herr bibi1952 hatte anlässlich einer früheren Einladung mal die Kartendarstellung dieser Naafbachtall-Tour in dieses Forum eingestellt, die sich - vorbehaltlich näherer Nachprüfung, wenig unterscheidet von der Trackaufzeichnung des Herrn Pardus.

Schließlich:   viel Spass am Mittelmeer

Derk


----------



## bibi1952 (24. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ob der Herr bibi1952 so glücklich ist, das der Track hier veröffentlicht wird? Glaube eher nicht. Ist ein Unterschied, ob ich meine eigenen Touren veröffentliche oder nur dort mitgefahren bin.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



macht mir nichts aus  

Jeder kann alles nachfahren. An die Spuren auf den Trails sehe ich, dass das einige machen. Das Tourengebiet Naafbachtal ist groß genug. 
 Zudem sollte man in meinem Alter auch etwas für die Nachwelt erhalten. 

Ich entdecke immer neue Trailabschnitte, die andere Tourkombinationen zulassen und somit fahrtechnisch wieder komplett was Neues sind.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (24. April 2008)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Tour klingt recht interessant, jetzt frage ich mich aber ob das was für mich ist da es mir doch recht schwer fällt mich selber einzuschätzen. Kondotionell mache ich mir keine Sorgen, ich denke mal das die Schlüsselstellen zur Not auch "schiebbar - BUHHH"  sind?



Kein Problem; mit Schwung drüber (oder durch) 
Matschlöcher, Bachquerungen​
VG Werner


----------



## RHEINPFEIL (24. April 2008)

Ich würde gerne Kreuznaaf starten um dann die Kurve zum HTM Pfad zu bekommen und dann wieder um, sollte für ein Feierabendründchen reichen.

Bei so viel Matsche mach ich besser die Klickies ab, oder ?


----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> macht mir nichts aus
> 
> Jeder kann alles nachfahren. An die Spuren auf den Trails sehe ich, dass das einige machen. Das Tourengebiet Naafbachtal ist groß genug.
> Zudem sollte man in meinem Alter auch etwas für die Nachwelt erhalten.
> ...



Hallo liebe Naafbachtalbiker,

aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass nicht alle Naafbachtalnutzer/-pächter Freunde des Mountainbikens sind. Daher empfehle ich Tracks nicht im Forum zu veröffentlichen. Sondern nur z.B. per e-mail an (wenigstens nicknamebekannte) Biker zu verschicken. Der "Feind" liest nämlich gerne im Forum mit... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## RHEINPFEIL (25. April 2008)

Dank an Pardus, habe das kmz file erst in gpx und dann in Garmin gdb konvertiert, funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Ford Prefect (25. April 2008)

Naafbachtal trocken?

Gut dass es letzte Nacht geregnet hat. Wäre ja schade  , wenn dieses wunderschöne Schlammloch austrocknet.


----------



## bibi1952 (26. April 2008)

Ford Prefect schrieb:


> Naafbachtal trocken?
> 
> Gut dass es letzte Nacht geregnet hat. Wäre ja schade  , wenn dieses wunderschöne Schlammloch austrocknet.



Pech gehabt. Die Tour findet statt 

Für alle Profilneurotiker:






Wenn das zu viel ist, kann sich noch ummelden und bei Sven um 13:00 Uhr gemütlich mitfahren.

VG Werner


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (26. April 2008)

Absolut Klasse Tour   Werner,

hat einfach alles gepaßt, versierte Mitbiker, Trails  und Rampen ohne Ende,viele Bachdurchfahrten  und sogar noch ein sonniger Abschluß im Biergarten.
Hier merkt man erst, was man so alles in den Beinen hatte; 
So, erstmal relaxen (Kuchen war auch noch da )und Wochenende genießen.

P.S. Weiß gar nicht mehr von wem ich den Ersatzschlauch bekommen habe; bitte ggf. melden oder PN zwecks "Wiedergutmachung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2008)

Wie Helmut schon gesagt hat: top-tour  

Hat sich mal wieder gelohnt die alte Heimat zu besuchen. War doch so einiges neues für mich dabei  
Zuhause hab ich dann den Grund für mein Schaltproblem gefunden: Das zweit größte Ritzel (Kassette) war verbogen  . Jetzt überleg ich die ganze Zeit wo diese Ritzelzerstörende Schlüßelstelle auf der Tour war... Werner, hast du eine Idee... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (27. April 2008)

Hallo Naafbachtaler!
am Samstagmittag trafen sich 8 wackere Biker, um im Naafbachtal Staub zu schlucken 
[email protected]
Jö[email protected]
[email protected] 2bike wild
[email protected] mercy
Jö[email protected]
[email protected]
?  @rene m
[email protected] perfect​
Vor dem Start ohne Helmut und dem Guide




Nach der kurzen Aufwärmphase über die Höffener Höhe testeten wir die Trails am Hasenberg, wobei der letzte Neue doch einige zum Absteigen zwang. Nach der Auffahrt zum Ort Eulenthal ging´s ins Naafbachtal. Unten angekommen war keiner mehr schlammfrei. Jörg hatte sogar Spritzer unter seiner Brille. Über Meisenbach ging es ins Holzbachtal mit seinen vielen Bachdurchfahrten. Nach dem Wenigerbachtal (hier kamen uns 2 7Hiller entgegen) überfuhren bei Hausdorp den letzen Höhenrücken wieder ins Aggertal. Nach ein paar Schlenker mit den letzten Rampen erreichten wir kurz von 17:00 Uhr den Biergarten und genossen den frischen Apfelkuchen mit einem Weizenbier.

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Es war eine tolle homogene Truppe. Der Flow auf den Trails konnte richtig genossen werden. Mir hat es wieder Spass gemacht, auch wenn an der letzten Rampe mein Körnervorrat erschöpft war.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (27. April 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wie Helmut schon gesagt hat: top-tour
> 
> Hat sich mal wieder gelohnt die alte Heimat zu besuchen. War doch so einiges neues für mich dabei
> Zuhause hab ich dann den Grund für mein Schaltproblem gefunden: Das zweit größte Ritzel (Kassette) war verbogen  . Jetzt überleg ich die ganze Zeit wo diese Ritzelzerstörende Schlüßelstelle auf der Tour war... Werner, hast du eine Idee...
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
bei der Auffahrt nach Meisenbach war mein 2. Ritzel auch verbogen. Da habe ich es dann mit einem Schraubendreher wieder etwas gerichtet.

Dieses Problem hatte ich im Naafbachtal schon einmal Da dies bisher nur nach einer Abfahrt aufgetreten ist, vermute ich, dass kleine Steine oder Äste mit der Kette das Ritzel berbiegen.
Oder, da hausen irgendwo kleine Ritzelbeißer 

VG Werner


----------



## Ommer (27. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> bei der Auffahrt nach Meisenbach war mein 2. Ritzel auch verbogen. Da habe ich es dann mit einem Schraubendreher wieder etwas gerichtet.
> 
> Dieses Problem hatte ich im Naafbachtal schon einmal Da dies bisher nur nach einer Abfahrt aufgetreten ist, vermute ich, dass kleine Steine oder Äste mit der Kette das Ritzel berbiegen.
> ...



Kürzlich sah ich solche in der Gegend:


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Kürzlich sah ich solche in der Gegend:



Ich würde mal sagen  *Ritzelbeißer sehen bah aus*


----------



## Redking (27. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen  *Ritzelbeißer sehen bah aus*



Hää das ist ein Nacktmull! 

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hää das ist ein Nacktmull!
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus


*
Die sehen auch Bah aus !!!!*


----------



## Bichi (27. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, etwas verspätet wollte ich mich auch nochmal für die tolle Tour in den unbekannten Gefilden bedanken. Hat riesen Laune gemacht und mit dem tollen Wetter war es ein gelungener Bikesamstag. Der dank gilt besonders dem Werner für die schön geleitete Tour, aber auch den Mitfahrern die, wie ich meine, gut harmonierte. Hoffe das wir so nochmal zusammen kommen und ein paar Trails genießen können sowie sehr leckeren frisch gebackenen Apfelkuchen. Schöne Grüße und fürs erste sturzfreie Fahrt.
Micha


----------



## bibi1952 (28. April 2008)

Hallo, an alle Mitfahrer vom letzten Samstag.
Wer hat die Streckendaten aufgezeichnet?

Streckenlänge?
Höhenmeter?
eff. Fahrzeit?

Besonders die Höhenmeter werden gebraucht. Ich hatte meine S6 vergessen! 

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (28. April 2008)

die Daten von meinem barometrisch arbeitenden CM436M:

41,82 km, 1090 HM, Nettofahrzeit 3:32:28, Gesamtzeit 5:14:05, Durchschnittstempo 11,89 km/h


----------



## bibi1952 (29. April 2008)

Hallo, 
Dank an Stefan für die nachfolgenden Bilder. Doppelte Bachquerung im Holzbachtal.

Der Guide fuhr schulungsmäßig vor 



Jörg hatte es fast geschafft




Doch nicht ganz




Helmut Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste




Helmut  Nur nicht wieder absteigen




Vorsichtig einfahren




Dann mit voller Kraft




Der Spezi  No Mercy in Lauerstellung




Mit Power




No Mercy in Action




Alle geschafft




Fazit: _Keiner hat die Brücke genommen_ 

Für die nächste Tour in Juni Sightseeing Naafbachtal habe ich auch den Rastplatz mit Spielwiese für die *Unausgeglichenen* gewählt.



Da dies  eine gemütliche Tour (langsam, einfach) für alle Biker/innen werden soll. 

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (29. April 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine sanfte Naafbach-Tour ins LMB gestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6316

Wer hat Lust? 

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, liebe Naafbachtalfreunde,

war gestern abend auf *trockene Trails* unterwegs. 

Das Wenigerbachtal ist jetzt wieder durchgängig vom Seelscheider Sportplatz bis ins Naafbachtal auf der linken Seite befahrbar. Nur ein Fichtenstamm muss limbomäßig unterfahren werden. 
Das Holzbachtal ist im unteren Teil der Abfahrt von Meisenbach noch mit vielen Bäume verblockt , kann aber mit Mut hangabwärts teilweise umfahren werden. 

Am Wochenende werden alle Trails flowig zu fahren sein. Auf... Auf... 

Hoffentlich habe bis dahin meine defekte Federgabel repariert zurück.

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Werner!
Wann lässt Du denn die Mittwochsabend/Treffpunkt Rammes Grünland Touren wieder aufleben? Waren doch immer schöne und abwechslungsreiche 2 Stunden!
Grüße!
Peter


----------



## meti (12. Mai 2008)

warum habt ihr denn die brücke nicht genomen und wo war der weg ?
da fehlen mir die worte   (und immer schön wd40 auf die kette)die natur soll ja auch was von haben !! 
hoffe das sieht mal einer von der stadt  

gruss 
sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2008)

1. Kettenöl ist kein Motoröl, sondern normalerweise in recht kurzer Zeit biologisch abbaubar.
2. eine gut gepflegte Kette (gut geölt, nach Einwirkziet mit Lappen wieder so sauber wie möglich gemacht, das Öl soll nur in die Röllchen und nicht außen auf die Kette) hinterlässt so gut we keine Rückstände bei ner Bachdurchfahrt.
3. das ökologisch bedenkliche bei ner Naafbachtaltour ist, dass (fast) alle mit dem Auto anreisen und nicht das Biken!
Also den Ball immer schön flach halten...


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> 1. Kettenöl ist kein Motoröl, sondern normalerweise in recht kurzer Zeit biologisch abbaubar.
> 2. eine gut gepflegte Kette (gut geölt, nach Einwirkziet mit Lappen wieder so sauber wie möglich gemacht, das Öl soll nur in die Röllchen und nicht außen auf die Kette) hinterlässt so gut we keine Rückstände bei ner Bachdurchfahrt.
> 3. das ökologisch bedenkliche bei ner Naafbachtaltour ist, dass (fast) alle mit dem Auto anreisen und nicht das Biken!
> Also den Ball immer schön flach halten...



Super


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Mai 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> Wann lässt Du denn die Mittwochsabend/Treffpunkt Rammes Grünland Touren wieder aufleben? Waren doch immer schöne und abwechslungsreiche 2 Stunden!
> Grüße!
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
schau ins LMB
VG Werner


----------



## meti (13. Mai 2008)

ich sag da nix mehr zu !und denn ball flach halten neeeee !!


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
gestern abend trafen sich
Jö[email protected]örn 3​und der Guide in Donrath, fuhren das Aggertal hoch nach Honsbach, da gesellte sich Wolfgang noch dazu.
Wir fuhren 2-mal den Hasenberg hoch und testeten verschiedendene Trails bei den Abfahrten . Danach kurze Bierpause im Aggerschlößchen , nach 2,5 h und 387 hm waren wir wieder in Donrath.
Es hat Spass gemacht. Danke an die Mitfahrer. 
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern abend trafen sich
> Jö[email protected]örn 3​und der Guide in Donrath, fuhren das Aggertal hoch nach Honsbach, da gesellte sich Wolfgang noch dazu.
> Wir fuhren 2-mal den Hasenberg hoch und testeten verschiedendene Trails bei den Abfahrten . Danach kurze Bierpause im Aggerschlößchen , nach 2,5 h und 387 hm waren wir wieder in Donrath.
> ...



Seit Ihr mir kurz vor dem Aggerschlösschen entgegen gekommen ca. 18:30 Uhr


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Seit Ihr mir kurz vor dem Aggerschlösschen entgegen gekommen ca. 18:30 Uhr



hallo Sven,
kann sein, gegen 18:48 Uhr sind wir am Aggerschlößchen vorbei geradelt.
Sorry, wenn ich dich nicht erkannt habe 
VG Werner


----------



## bjoern_3 (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin am Mittwoch dabei gewesen und muss sagen "gerne und immer wieder" hat richtig Spass gemacht. Die Truppe war klein aber auch fein  und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste längere Tour  Danke noch mal für die Erfrischung im Biergarten ich werde mich noch erkänntlich zeigen  
Gruß Bjoern_3





bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern abend trafen sich
> Jö[email protected]örn 3​und der Guide in Donrath, fuhren das Aggertal hoch nach Honsbach, da gesellte sich Wolfgang noch dazu.
> Wir fuhren 2-mal den Hasenberg hoch und testeten verschiedendene Trails bei den Abfahrten . Danach kurze Bierpause im Aggerschlößchen , nach 2,5 h und 387 hm waren wir wieder in Donrath.
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Mai 2008)

hallo,




bin raus.




immer schön nach vorne schauen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffendlich nicht schlimmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (26. Mai 2008)

Hab mal wieder eine Idee

Langsam werden alle wieder fit. Die Frühjahsmüdigkeit weicht aus den Beinen.
Könnte eine neue Tour zusammenstellen.

Trail-Marathon


im Agger- und Naafbachtal mit den bekannten und unbekannten Seitentälern.
ca. 50-60 km,  > 1.500 hm, 6-7 Stunden, schwierige Abschnitte, ca. 10 Teilnehmer


Wir fahren dann auch ein paar Schleifen, um alle schönen Trails unter die Räder zu nehmen.



Wer hat Lust? 

VG Werner


----------



## wingover (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich (natürlich) dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2008)

Lust hab ich ja - Termin-Probleme sind zu befürchten...


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
fahre am kommenden Sonntag mit meiner leider reduzierten Stammtischtruppe für 2-3 Stunden ins Naafbachtal, *locker und leicht-mittel*. Auf der Rücktour kehren wir ein.
Start: 10:00 Uhr ab VR-Bank Parkplatz, in Lohmar-Donrath, Zur Burghart 2.

Wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, bitte per PN anmelden

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
für die Naafbachtour am nächsten Sonntag habe ich das Streckenprofil ermittelt.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/116786]
	
[/URL]

Gefahren werden ca. 650 - 700 hm, wobei die großen Steigungen alle auf Forstautobahnen oder Asphalt erfolgen. Die Abfahrten finden alle auf Trials statt. Teilnehmen kann jeder, der ein funktionstüchtiges Bike und einen Helm hat. Der Langsamste fährt hinter mir und bestimmt das Tempo.

Die Tour findet auch bei leichtem Regen statt, nur bei Dauerregen wird abgesagt und dann einer neuer Termin eingestellt.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
anbei die Karte zum Treffpunkt am Sonntag. 
Navi-Adresse: Schiffarther Straße  26, 53797 Lohmar

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/118950]
	
[/URL]

Zum Wetter kann man nicht soviel sagen. Es wird durchwachsen sein.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/118951]
	
[/URL]

Trotzdem werde ich fahren, es sei denn, dass es am Sonntag aus Eimern regnet. Die Entscheidung gebe ich dann bis 10:00 Uhr bekannt.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
die Wetterprognosen für den Sonntag bessern sich.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119403]
	
[/URL]

Vor dem Regen am Abend sind wir wieder zurück.

VG Werner


----------



## Cheetah (13. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich wohl am Rennwochenende übernommen, ich bin raus.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wohl am Rennwochenende übernommen, ich bin raus.


Das ist aber sehr schade... dann schicke doch Renate vorbei!!! Ich brauche Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wohl am Rennwochenende übernommen, ich bin raus.




Beim Zielsprint?


----------



## Cheetah (13. Juni 2008)

@Kalinka: Renate kann nicht


Zielsprint? Ich habs doch nur ausrollen lassen.


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Juni 2008)

An alle Mitfahrer,
das Wetter sieht super aus.
Bitte pünktlich sein, wir wollen ohne große Verzögerung losfahren.
VG Werner


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juni 2008)

Bin raus... in Bonn regnet es sich ein und zieht nach Norden. Mag nicht matschfahren.
LG


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Juni 2008)

Wat in Endenich schien bis eben noch die Sonne. Glaub nicht das es in den nächsten 3h regnen wird...


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juni 2008)

Von dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour!
Dank des sonnigen Wetters war es einfach perfekt!
Gerne wieder, vielleicht ja dann bei Vollmond!?
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo an Alle, die bei der heutigen Tour dabei waren.
Ich will nicht lange rumschleimen, es war einfach geil mit Euch 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich Euch mal wieder vors Rad bekomme.
Und das Wetter war echt keine Ausrede, hat ja sogar noch für den Biergarten gereicht.

Liebe Grüße
Dieter


----------



## rene_m (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mitfahrer, hallo Guide, 
die Tour mit Euch hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Gutes Wetter, entspanntes Fahren und ein Biergartenbesuch zum Abschluß, was will man mehr.
PS: Eine MTB-Nachttour mit /ohne Vollmond, Grillen und/oder Lagerfeuer sollten wir im Sommer auf jeden Fall mal machen.

Viele Grüße Rene


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin raus... in Bonn regnet es sich ein und zieht nach Norden. Mag nicht matschfahren.
> LG



Hallo Karin, 

Kein Regen, kein matschfahren





Als wir nach der ersten Steigung aus dem Wald kamen, wurden die Jacken verstaut.
Höhepunkte der Tour:

Tolle Aussichten von den Höhen bis nach Köln

Willibald hatte eine Bodenberühung beim Downhill ins Holzbachtal

Alle meisterten die vielen Bachdurchfahrten

Sonnige Pause am Kiesstrand der Naaf (Barbara wollte nicht mehr weiter)

Rene verlegte sein Hardtail von der Brücke in den Bach

Sonniger Abschluss im Biergarten Aggerschlößchen

Wir hatten eine schöne Tour und viel Spaß zusammen. Gerne wieder. 

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Juni 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Von dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour!
> Dank des sonnigen Wetters war es einfach perfekt!
> Gerne wieder, vielleicht ja dann bei Vollmond!?
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara



Hallo Barbara,
die nächste Vollmondnacht für eine Tour wäre am Samstag, den 16.08.2008. Leider bin ich dann aber im Allgäu. 


   
Mal schauen, vielleicht ein Wochenende später, bei abnehmenden Mond. 

VG Werner


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> Kein Regen, kein matschfahren
> VG Werner


Hallo Werner,
ja, dann hattet Ihr ja Glück. Ich hatte noch persönliche Gründe nicht mitzufahren, da kam mir der Bonner Regen bei der Entscheidung ganz recht.
Die nächste langsame Tour bin ich dann je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung dann gerne dabei. Ist ja so schön rund um Lohmar!!!
Grüße


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Werner,

schade das mit Gestern hat wohl nicht geklappt,habe dir um 12.44 Uhr und 13.20 Uhr eine sms geschicht ( 015111715133 ) kam aber leider keine Rückantwort oder ist die Nummer nicht mehr aktuell ? Naja wie auch immer.
Hatte einen doppelten Plattfuß in Rösrath,habe Glasscherben auf der Strasse zu spät erkannt und mußte in beiden Reifen Löcher flicken.

Da ich ja mit dem Rad angereist bin ( 42 km Anfahrt & 42 km Rückfahrt  ) wollte ich nicht ganz umsonst gefahren sein,also machte ich mich auf eine Singletour auf erst einmal die Agger entlang bis nach Broich,Broicher Berg und Eulenthal runter zum Naafbach an der Naaf entlang bis nach Holl über Neuhonrath,Wahlscheid bis Aggerschlöschen ( Wasser tanken  ),dann den Trail nach Münchhof rauf und wieder runter nach Wahlscheid,dann wieder hoch nach Grube Pilot,Mackenbach,Weeg,Dorpmühle und Stolzenbach nach Kreuznaaf den Naafbach entlang bis Bloch,Büchel,Mailahn,Höffen und runter nach Naafmühle dann den Naafbach weiter entlang bis nach Ingersaueler Mühle,Ingersauel über den Nebenweg rauf ( Kreuz ) nach Oberstesiefen nach Höffen ( wohnt dort der Schornsteinfeger Ingo ? habe sein Auto dort stehen sehen ) über Weeg Stolzenbach zurück zum Aggerschlosschen und Rückfahrt über Muchsiefen nach Burg Sülz dann nach Hoffnngsthal noch einmal den Volberg rauf   und dan über Forsbach,den Königsforst nach Brück ( KFL-Treffpunkt ) und dann den Rennweg nach Köln-Esch.
Habe mir die Wegführung gerade einmal auf der karte angesehen und bestimmt das eine oder andere vergessen,es war trotdem eine schöne Runde am Sonntag.

Zuhause angekommen hatte ich dann eine reine Fahrzeit von 6h 18min.
132,21 km  918 HM und dicke Beine  .

Auf der ganzen Tour nicht einen Tropfen Regen aber von Brück bis nach Esch permanent Gegenwind


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> schade das mit Gestern hat wohl nicht geklappt,habe dir um 12.44 Uhr und 13.20 Uhr eine sms geschicht ( 015111715133 ) kam aber leider keine Rückantwort oder ist die Nummer nicht mehr aktuell ? Naja wie auch immer.
> Hatte einen doppelten Plattfuß in Rösrath,habe Glasscherben auf der Strasse zu spät erkannt und mußte in beiden Reifen Löcher flicken.
> ...




Stramme Leistung  

Der Schorni Ingo wohnt da nicht. Allerdings sind deren Karren alle gleich lackiert. Nur zu unterscheiden am Kennzeichen


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> schade das mit Gestern hat wohl nicht geklappt,habe dir um 12.44 Uhr und 13.20 Uhr eine sms geschicht ( 015111715133 ) kam aber leider keine Rückantwort oder ist die Nummer nicht mehr aktuell ? Naja wie auch immer.
> Hatte einen doppelten Plattfuß in Rösrath,habe Glasscherben auf der Strasse zu spät erkannt und mußte in beiden Reifen Löcher flicken.



Sorry Bernhard,
habe die SMS erst bei unserer Pause am Kiesstrand gelesen. Wußte aber nicht, wer geschrieben hatte. Die Nummer hatte ich nicht in meinen Kontakten und du hattest keinen Absender unter die SMS gesetzt. 
Zukünftig besser anrufen

, das höre ich während der Fahrt.



Trotzdem hast Du eine schöne Tour gemacht, mehrmals unsere Wege gekreuzt, bzw. im Bereich Grube Pilot, Mackenbach, Dorper Mühle entgegen gefahren, leider haben wir uns nicht getroffen. 

Auf ein nächstes Mal 

VG Werner


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> die nächste Vollmondnacht für eine Tour wäre am Samstag, den 16.08.2008. Leider bin ich dann aber im Allgäu.
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre doch mal ein Anfang. Gibt dann auch die Garantie, dass wir nicht auf irgendwelche Werwölfe treffen!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ein neuer Termin im Naafbachtal ist wieder online. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6829
Das Höhenprofil:




Der Startplatz:




Die Wetteraussichten sind vielversprechend.

Die ideale Teilnehmerzahl wäre 4-5 Biker, jedoch maximal 10 Leute, danach mache ich den Termin zu.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Trotz Gewitterschauer am Vormittag und den kurzfristigen Absagen  wird die Tour stattfinden.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
letzten Samstag fuhren Jö[email protected] und ich auf feuchtem Untergrund 
das Trailmassaker im Naafbachtal. Die Hitze und der Dampfkessel im Tal ließ sogar die Steine am Boden schwitzen.
Nach 3 Stunden, 36 km und ca. 1100 hm mußten wir die Tour abbrechen. Die Tropenluft

 hatte uns den letzte Saft aus dem Beinen gesaugt.

 Nach 2 Weizenbieren

 in Höffen (Dank an Jörg) ging es wieder heimwärts.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. August 2008)

Hallo Werner!

War am Mittwoch in Deinem bevorzugten Gelände und bin dabei einen Teil der BoN-Tour vom letzten Jahr nachgefahren. War wie immer: 

nass und schlammig

Hatte allerdings Schwierigkeiten damit, den ein oder anderen Trail wiederzufinden. Muss da wohl bei Dir demnächst nochmal Nachhilfeunterricht nehmen.

Schöne Grüße!

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (15. August 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> War am Mittwoch in Deinem bevorzugten Gelände und bin dabei einen Teil der BoN-Tour vom letzten Jahr nachgefahren. War wie immer:
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,
sitze noch im Allgäu, aber am kommenden Mittwoch können wir zusammen fahren. Treffpunkt wie immer.
War gestern morgen kurz auf dem Rotachberg und habe eine Trailabfahrt gemacht.  Übel Wurzel über Wurzel, dagegen ist das Naafbachtal ein Kinderspiel
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (21. August 2008)

Kurzer Tourbericht von der 4-Täler-Tour
Mit born 2bike wildradelte ich von Parkplatz nach Kreuznaaf. Dort stieß dann Kurvenkratzer zu uns. Bei einsetzendem Regen kurvten wir den Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtrail nach Krahwinkel hoch, um uns dann von Pohlhausen über einen schönen Trail ins Wahnbachtal zu stürzen. Eine erneute Regenschauer ließ den Schlamm an der Oberfläche aufweichen, sodass sich die Talfahrt zu einer technisch schwierigen Schlitterpartie entwickelte. Zudem waren die Kettenblätter und alles andere mit Schlamm verklebt, dass die Kette bei allen Teilnehmern immer wieder klemmte. In Franzuhäuschen verabschiedete sich Kurvenkratzer, während die restlichen über den HCM nach Lohmar zurückfuhren.


War eine schöne, aber nachher technisch schwierige Tour. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer.
Fahrzeit 2,5 h, ca. 520 hm
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (30. September 2008)

Hallo,
Freunde des Naafbachtals,
die Wetteraussichten sind betrüblich. Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet, werde ich fahren. 
Dann könnte es schlammig werden.



VG Werner


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. September 2008)

Dann viel Spass in deinem Revier,Werner



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Freunde des Naafbachtals,
> die Wetteraussichten sind betrüblich. Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet, werde ich fahren.
> Dann könnte es schlammig werden.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. September 2008)

Hallo Werner!
Kann am Samstag leider nicht an Deiner sich mal wieder sehr viel versprechend lesenden Tour teilnehmen. Bin dafür aber in den letzten Tagen noch 2 x dort gewesen, wo wir letzte Woche gefahren sind. War ziemlich trocken und Flow ohne Ende. Wünsche Dir und Deinen Mitfahrern ebenfalls einigermaßen fahrbare Bedingungen.
Schöne Grüße!
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
für alle Mitfahrer die Anfahrtsskizze:



Gute Anfahrt.
Bitte pünktlich sein.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
an alle Mitfahrer das Streckenprofil





Die Höhenmeter fallen ca. 15 % geringer aus.
Über die gefühlten, kann ich keine Aussage machen,werden aber sicher mehr sein. Wir können auch früher abbrechen.

VG Werner


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Werner,

bei einigermaßem Guten Wetter von Oben bin ich dabei.


----------



## meti (3. Oktober 2008)

schade kann leider nicht dabei sein
vielk spaß


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich 2 Bikerinnen und 8 Biker zum Trailsurfen (Matschrutschen) im Naafbachtal. Aufgrund der nassen Bodenverhältnisse wurde die Strecke etwas verkürzt. Trotzdem sind wir 36 km und 800 hm bei einer Gesamtzeit von 4 Stunden gefahren, wobei wegen den durchdrehenden Reifen der Weg wesentlich weiter war.
Mit Klaus (redking) haben wir am Hasenberg einen neuen tollen Downhilltrail entdeckt und abgefahren.
Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer.
Es hat Spass gemacht wieder eine Tour zu führen.
VG Werner


----------



## Redking (4. Oktober 2008)

Danke Werner, war eine super Tour und die Bodenverhältnisse wirklich herbstlich.

War nach 55 Kilometern zu Hause.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Oktober 2008)

Danke Wernerhat Spass gemacht bei schönem Wetter von Oben und viel Matsch von Untennaja und schräge nasse Wurzeltrails sind nicht so meine SacheÜbung macht den Meister,aber Danke fürs Warten bei den Partitionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Naafbachtaler Schlammhelden!

Wenn ich an der Tour schon nicht teilnehmen konnte habe ich mich wenigstens - aus solidarischen (Schlamm)Gründen - gegen 16 Uhr noch auf Eure Fersen geheftet, habe einen kurzen Abstecher ins Naafbachtal gemacht und wenigstens noch den Trail von Seelscheid runter nach Kreuznaaf mitgenommen. Hat ja lediglich wenige hundert Meter gedauert, bis man schön von oben bis unten eingeschlammt war. Habe dort ganz frische Spuren entdeckt: Ihr seit wohl diejenigen gewesen, die dort für das Spurrillenchaos gesorgt haben? Viel Spaß beim Putzen. 

Schöne Grüße!

Peter


----------



## Ninaskateson (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch nochmal herzlich bedanken für dieses grandiose Schlammwühlen heute.
Die ca. 13 Liter meiner mobilen Waschanlage konnten  vor Ort soeben den gröbsten Dreck vom Bike entfernen (immerhin blieb das Auto einigermaßen sauber), zuhause ging´s noch an die sorgfältige Endreinigung,
was ja unter uns allen geteiltes Leid ist... 

Bis demnächst grüßt Euch alle Nina


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich möchte mich für die schöne Tour bedanken , auch wenn ich bereiz nach 30 min. aufgeben musste und eine andere Wege befahren bin. 
Aber wie der Zufall so spiel habe ich euch ja nachher wieder getroffen(eingeholt  ). Hat auf jeden fall Spass gemacht und neue Wege habe ich auch gesehen


----------



## rene_m (5. Oktober 2008)

Mountainbiken und Schlamm passen irgendwie wunderbar zusammen!
Es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, zusammen mit netten Leuten im Dreck zu wühlen. Danke an Werner, alle Mitfahrer und den Dampfstrahler ...

Bis zu nächsten Runde, René


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke
es freut mich, dass es Euch Spaß gemacht hat.
Die Tour war sehr kräftezehrend. 
Ich hatte gestern leichten Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln. Ist mir schon lange nicht mehr passiert.
VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (7. Oktober 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Danke
> es freut mich, dass es Euch Spaß gemacht hat.
> Die Tour war sehr kräftezehrend.
> Ich hatte gestern leichten Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln. Ist mir schon lange nicht mehr passiert.
> VG Werner



Schlafen kannst su scheinbar auch nicht mehr  oder wieso bist du schon um halb sechs im Forum...


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Schlafen kannst su scheinbar auch nicht mehr  oder wieso bist du schon um halb sechs im Forum...



Mußte schon um 04:00 Uhr in der Früh eine Kolonne zur McDonald´s-Baustelle in Dormagen schicken. 
Jetzt schlafe ich am  Computer bald ein.



VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
an alle alle Freunde des Naafbachtals.
Habe eben ein neues WP-Team gegründet.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/43

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Oktober 2008)

wir sind fast vollzählig.

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

Ein Restplatz kann noch an einen Naafbachtalfreund vergeben werden.

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Werner!
So wie´s ausschaut sind wir nun vollzählig.
Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (9. Oktober 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> So wie´s ausschaut sind wir nun vollzählig.
> Grüße
> Peter



Wir sind vollzählig.
Ohne Stress sammeln wir demnächst Punkte. Mal schauen, dass wir am 1. Wochenende nach WP-Start eine Teamtour durch unser Matschgebiet starten.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (9. Oktober 2008)

Matsch finde ich gut

Da bin ich dabei 
bin zwar aus dem training aber der winterpokal wird es schon richten


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Oktober 2008)

1. Tour der Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7269

Super Michael, Du zeigst gute Vorsätze

VG Werner

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Oktober 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> 1. Tour der Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7269
> 
> ...




Hm, da muss ich leider passen: um die Zeit befinde ich mich sicherlich noch im Büro. Werde mich jedoch bemühen, die von Euch vorgelegten Kilometer schnellstens aufzuholen.


----------



## Pepin (13. Oktober 2008)

naja werde aber auch die Montagsrunde mit Bernhard zum Einstieg in den WP mitfahren.

Ja habe mir vorgenommen wieder mit dem radeln zu beginnen  bin ja seit ende August nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Teamkollegen!

War am Sonntag mit einigen anderen Mitstreitern unter anderem auch wieder im Naafbachtal. Dabei habe ich mir als WP-Novize folgende Fragen gestellt: gibt es eigentlich für extreme Schlammschlachten Sonderpunkte für den Winterpokal? Wird die zurückgelegte Zusatzdistanz wegen durchdrehender Reifen ebenfalls gewertet? Gibt es eine Erschwerniszulage in Form von Punkten für das nicht zu unterschätzende Mehrgewicht durch die Schlammmassen am Bike? Und gestern, als ich 2 Stunden benötigte, um mein Bike wieder einigermaßen schaufenstertauglich zu bekommen: kann ich den hierfür benötigten Zeitbedarf ebenfalls in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen?

Fragen über Fragen ....

Bis demnächst!

Peter


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...gibt es eigentlich für extreme Schlammschlachten Sonderpunkte für den Winterpokal? Wird die zurückgelegte Zusatzdistanz wegen durchdrehender Reifen ebenfalls gewertet? Gibt es eine Erschwerniszulage in Form von Punkten für das nicht zu unterschätzende Mehrgewicht durch die Schlammmassen am Bike? Und gestern, als ich 2 Stunden benötigte, um mein Bike wieder einigermaßen schaufenstertauglich zu bekommen: kann ich den hierfür benötigten Zeitbedarf ebenfalls in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen ....
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht!

Hättest du besser mal das Kleingedruckte gelesen.

 Also bitte oben einfügen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht!
> 
> Hättest du besser mal das Kleingedruckte gelesen.



Nee! Hätte meine Ausführungen wohl besser mal mit ein paar  versehen sollen.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nee! Hätte meine Ausführungen wohl besser mal mit ein paar  versehen sollen.



Nö, habe ich schon so verstanden. Hätte vielleicht meinem Beitrag noch einige mehr hinzufügen sollen.

Mache ich hiermit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
war heut nachmittag 2 Stunden im Naafbachtal unterwegs. Die Trails sind wieder winterpokaltauglich.
Tiefer Schlamm ohne Ende​

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (4. November 2008)

Hallo,
Grosses Lob an meine Teammitglieder



Bin für heute abend raus , muss lange arbeiten
Ich kann erst morgen starten.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (4. November 2008)

Bidde gern geschehen und heute gehts weiter.


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2008)

unsere gestrige WP-Runde:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1098


----------



## bibi1952 (6. November 2008)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir eine kleine Nachtrunde durch die Täler gedreht. Mit dabei waren:
Casi
Jörg
Christian
Willibald​Trotz einige Ausrutscher auf den Trails sind alle wieder heil in der Burg Sülz angekommen. Das Bier schmeckte danach auch.
Tourdaten: Fahrzeit: 2 Std.  Höhenmeter: 586 hm​Strecke ? (Ich messe nur die Höhenmeter)​VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2008)

Sowas ... unser Kaptain vergnügt sich nach läpschen 8 Punkten mit bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. November 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Sowas ... unser Kaptain vergnügt sich nach läpschen 8 Punkten mit bier



Muss auch sein.

Melde mich vorerst ab. Mache nächste Woche ein paar Punkte beim Skifahren auf dem Pitztaler Gletscher. 
Bis heute mußte ich meine Arbeiten erledigen, damit ich fahren konnte.
Danach steige ich in den WP voll ein.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]
VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (7. November 2008)

Hallo Werner, 
na dann viel Spass in den Bergen - mach Dir ein Fell unter die Bretter - dann bringts auch was fürn Pokal 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (16. November 2008)

Bin seit Freitag wieder da und habe etwas gefahren.
Leider ist mein rechtes Knie noch vom Skifahren geschwollen und so habe ich am Wochenende nur kürzere Touren gemacht.
Wie sieht es am Mittwochabend aus?
18:00 Uhr ab Donrath Kreuzung und ab 19:00 Uhr Troisdorf Aggerstadion, danach 2 Std Wahner Heide Wildschweine suchen

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (16. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei, komme zur Donrather Kreuzung !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (17. November 2008)

Hallo ihr "Matschfahrer"

würde wohl gerne mitkommen, aber...
bin´wohl bei meiner letzten "Solowahnerheiderunde" etwas zu schnell mit zuwenig Windschutz gefahren und hab seitdem eine Erkältung; bin also weiterhin im Studio die "Spinningräder" quälen; ist leider völlig matschfrei.
Bis bald im Wald, vielleicht ja am Wochenende wieder.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. November 2008)

Hallo Freunde
der Matschfahrerzunft.
Wir haben heute eine Schnapszahl im Punktestand
[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Team!
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2008)

Und heute die erte SchneeTour ind der Heide

Ich komme gerade von der 2,5 stunden tour im schönsten schnee aus der Wahnerheide zurück

war das geil


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2008)

Heute Wahnbachtal bei Nacht

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7514

nicht einfach, aber interessant

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (26. November 2008)

Hallo Werner,
bei mir wirds heut nix, melde mich dann auch gleich für die nächsten 3 Wochen ab (berufl. unterwegs )
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2008)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> bei mir wirds heut nix, melde mich dann auch gleich für die nächsten 3 Wochen ab (berufl. unterwegs )
> Gruss
> Willibald



Schöne Reise und komm gut über den großen Teich.
Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch in der Wildnis biken.
So bleibst Du unser Punktemeister!
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
gestern abend wurde eine kleine Nachtrunde gedreht. Mit dabei waren
[email protected]? aus Rösrath
[email protected]_m​Von Donrath fuhren wir durch´s Aggertal bis zum Aggerschlößchen, danach ging´s hoch zu den Trails bei Höffen, von Kern über den brutalen Wurzeltrail runter nach Honsbach, um dann zweimal den Hasenberg rauf zu fahren und 2 mörderische Downhilltrails runter zu gleiten. Der letzte Trail mit seinen Anlieger und kleinen Sprüngen begeisterte alle Mitfahrer. Leider war auch der eine oder andere kleine Ausrutscher dabei.
Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer
Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 h   362 hm
Nächste Toureinladung erfolgt wieder per Email.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
gestern abend wieder eine kleine Nachtrunde gedreht.
um 19:00 Uhr trafen sich mit mir in Donrath:
Jörg
Christian
Rene​Wir fuhren von Donrath aus durch den Wald nach Ellhausen hoch, über Grimberg ins Naafbachtal, hoch nach Deesem und wieder runter Richtung Naafbachtal. Durch den Bremsausfall am Hinterrad von Christian und dem Nieselregen wurde die Strecke umgeschmissen und wir fuhren über Pohlhausen nach Siegburg, um uns im Kapellchen mit einem Milchkaffee kurz zu wärmen.
Zurück ging es in den Siegburger Wald und über einen frostigen Trail entlang der Agger nach Donrath.
Fahrzeit: 2,5 h  456 hm
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Dezember 2008)

Wieder eine Schnapszahl erreicht
Platz 666​[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
bin wieder zu Hause und werde ab sofort das Punktekonto im WP bereichern
Allen,
frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2009 !

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Dezember 2008)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin wieder zu Hause und werde ab sofort das Punktekonto im WP bereichern
> Allen,
> frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2009 !
> ...



Herzlich willkommen zu hause in Deutschland

Sollen wir am Freitag eine Abspeckstour starten?

So gegen 11:00 Uhr, 2-3 Stunden.

Am Abend düse ich dann ins Allgäu, wo ich dann 2 Wochen bleibe.

Frohe Weihnachten.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Werner,
ich wäre dabei - aber nur langsam - habe ja fast 4 Wochen nix gemacht - ausser Gewicht zugelegt .
Nenne mir den Startort und ich bin da  !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Dezember 2008)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> ich wäre dabei - aber nur langsam - habe ja fast 4 Wochen nix gemacht - ausser Gewicht zugelegt .
> Nenne mir den Startort und ich bin da  !
> Gruss
> Willibald



Hallo,
muss leider wieder absagen, schaffe es nicht
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Weihnachtsruhe, Skiurlaub und anschließende Grippe überstanden.

Heute nach langer Zeit wieder Offroad unterwegs gewesen. Trotz einem bösen Sturz auf einer großen Eisplatte hat es weider Spass gemacht.

Mittwoch, den 04.02.2009, geht es ins Naffbachtal. Info im LMB

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer,
wird bei mir morgen abend leider nichts ! Wünsche Euch allen vielSpaß bei der Erkundung der Trails .
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Februar 2009)

Gestern trafen sich
Kurvenkratzer
i-men
grünschnabel64
gülle
Casi
Eric
Michael​mit mir in Donrath und fuhren eine Runde um und durch das Naafbach. Nach der Aufwärmrunde über die Höhen und Tiefen der Seitentäler wurde das Wenigerbachtal abwärts befahren. Das erste Stück im Bereich der Kläranlage war durch die Holzfällarbeiten mit Ästen und Baumstücken übersät, so daß wir öfters absteigen mußten. Der Rest konnte gut befahren werden, auch der Trail entlang der Naaf war gut.
Fahrzeit ca. 2 h
Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer.
VG Werner


----------



## i-men (5. Februar 2009)

Schöne Runde gestern, hat viel Spass gemacht 

Danke Werner.

Ingo


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo
habe Tiefschneefahren im Allgäu und Karneval am Rhein heil überstanden.
Meine Bremsen am Fusion wurden von Magura komplett saniert (kostenfrei), sodass am Mittwoch eine Tour starten kann.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7946

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (3. März 2009)

Hallo,
zum Abschluss des Winterpokals will ich nochmal meine Tour
*Best of Naafbachtal*​guiden. 
Da der bisherige Parkplatz in Kreuznaaf nicht mehr genutzt werden kann, weichen wir auf den Parkplatz am Campingplatz Jansen aus.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295629]
	
[/URL]
Der Treffpunkt liegt an der B484 zwischen Lohmar-Donrath und Overath.

Anmeldungen unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7979

Gefahren wird langsam. Tour kann jederzeit abgekürzt werden.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (3. März 2009)

Hallo Willibald,

super Schnapszahl in der Punktewertung

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

Du bist unser aktivster Biker.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (3. März 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Willibald,
> 
> super Schnapszahl in der Punktewertung
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,
der akktivste ist aber leider nicht der schnellste, aber ich geb alles fürs Team
Zur Best of habe ich mich schon eingetragen - vielleicht raffen sich die anderen Protagonisten ja auch zu einer gemeinsamen Tour auf ? Schön wärs !
Bis nachher ...
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (3. März 2009)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> der akktivste ist aber leider nicht der schnellste, aber ich geb alles fürs Team
> Zur Best of habe ich mich schon eingetragen - vielleicht raffen sich die anderen Protagonisten ja auch zu einer gemeinsamen Tour auf ? Schön wärs !
> Bis nachher ...
> ...



im WP zählt die Zeit.
Das vergesse ich meistens.
Sonst hätte ich auch vielleicht mehr Punkte
bis nachher, aber diesmal ganz langsam.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (4. März 2009)

Gestern abend wurde eine kleine Nachttour mit
[email protected]​von Donrath aus über die Donrather Höhen ins Naafbachtal gemacht. Das Wenigerbachtal ist jetzt wieder im unteren Teil auf beiden Talseiten gut befahrbar. Zurück ging es über Haus Dorp und den Trails Dorper Mühle und Grube Pilot.
Fahrzeit: > 2 h  430 hm
Vielen Dank an den Mitfahrer, WP-Tempo ist auch sehr schön.
VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (4. März 2009)

Hallo Werner,
schöne Tour mit neuen Trails ( Wenigerbachtal andere Seite ), bis nächste Woche, bei hoffentlich genauso gutem Wetter !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. März 2009)

Hallo Werner!
Sorry für´s späte Registrieren beim Vorbeifahren, hätte dich in Zivilkleidung fast nicht erkannt. Habe mir u. a. nochmal den Trail von Seelscheid runter nach Kreuznaaf gegönnt. Flüssiges Fahren war leider nicht möglich: gleich auf den ersten hundert Metern liegen jede Menge Bäume im Weg und auch im weiteren Verlauf ist häufigeres Tragen und Drüberheben nötig. Die anderen neuralgischen Stellen sind traditionell schlammig. Hat schon deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht, dort herunterzufahren. Da muss wohl erst mal einer mit der Kettensäge ´ran.
Samstag um 12 Uhr kann ich leider nicht. Schade!
Viele Grüße!
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (8. März 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> Sorry für´s späte Registrieren beim Vorbeifahren, hätte dich in Zivilkleidung fast nicht erkannt. Habe mir u. a. nochmal den Trail von Seelscheid runter nach Kreuznaaf gegönnt. Flüssiges Fahren war leider nicht möglich: gleich auf den ersten hundert Metern liegen jede Menge Bäume im Weg und auch im weiteren Verlauf ist häufigeres Tragen und Drüberheben nötig. Die anderen neuralgischen Stellen sind traditionell schlammig. Hat schon deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht, dort herunterzufahren. Da muss wohl erst mal einer mit der Kettensäge ´ran.
> Samstag um 12 Uhr kann ich leider nicht. Schade!
> Viele Grüße!
> Peter



Macht nichts! ich habe dich auch erst im letzten Moment erkannt. 
Den oberen Teil des Wenigerbachtales habe ich aus meinem Tourplan für BoN schon gestrichen. Dort müßte man einen ganzen Tag mit der Kettensäge aufräumen.
Dafür gibt es neue saubere Trails am Hasenberg
Schade, dass du nicht kannst. So kommen doch nicht alle Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer mal zusammen.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

für die kommende Tour am Samstag durch das Naafbachtal habe ich mal kurz die Strecke aus meinem Kopf auf die Karte übertragen. Anbei das Höhenprofil:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/299666]
	
[/URL]

Die tatsächlichen Höhenmeter werden ca. 10 % geringer anfallen. Trotzdem haben wir viele Abfahrten dabei, je nach Wetterlage auch ein wenig Matsch.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2009)

Solltest du die Tour nicht lieber als für Schlauchboote kompatibel ausschreiben?  Ich komme dann doch lieber bei trockeneren Verhältnissen vorbei.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Solltest du die Tour nicht lieber als für Schlauchboote kompatibel ausschreiben?  Ich komme dann doch lieber bei trockeneren Verhältnissen vorbei.



Kommt im Sommer
Ist wirklich sehr nass, habe verschiedene Trails kontrolliert.

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (11. März 2009)

Pahhh,

Samstag ist bestes Bikewetter vorrausgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (13. März 2009)

Anfahrtskizze zur Tour BoN am Samstag:

Navi-Adresse: 53797 Lohmar, Höngesberg 27







[/URL][/IMG]

Bitte an Mitfahrer: Bitte pünktlich sein, Abfahrt ist 12:05 Uhr.

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (14. März 2009)

Es war wieder mal ne schöne( anstrengende ) Runde durchs Naafbachtal ( wir verdienen unseren WP Team Namen zu recht ), dank an Werner und alle anderen Mitfahrer für einen schönen unterhaltsamen Samstag 

Gertrud - haste denn die 500 g Pasta geschafft   

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Konfuzius (15. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour gestern!
Vielen Dank an Guide Werner 

Das hier ist mein einziges Foto von der Tour.
Die Trails waren einfach zu schade, um sie mit Fotografieren zu verschwenden 





Grüße
Ralf


----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2009)

Gestern mittag trafen sich:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]_mages
[email protected] 2bike wild
[email protected]
[email protected] ?​zur Abschlusstour der Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer.





[/URL][/IMG]
Wir fuhren die bekannten und unbekannten Trails im Naafbach-, Wenigerbach- und Holzbachtal.

Abfahrt in Wenigerbachtal





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
Die Bachdurchfahrten erwiesen sich teilweise als schwierig, da die Wasserstände sehr hoch waren. So bekam mancher nasse Füsse, auch ein unfreiwilliges Vollbad wurde geboten. Aus Zeitgründen nahmen wir nur einen Trail am Hasenberg.





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

So waren wir 5,5 Stunden unterwegs. Ich hatte 939 hm auf der Uhr.
Vielen Dank an meine Mitfahrer. Es hat mir Spass gemacht, mal wieder eine lange Trailtour bei schönem und warmem Wetter zu machen.
VG Werner


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2009)

Gibt es kein KBU Kalender würdiges Bild von der Tour?


----------



## Mc Wade (15. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gibt es kein KBU Kalender würdiges Bild von der Tour?



Die beste Szene wurde fotographisch leider nicht festgehalten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. März 2009)

Wäre wahrscheinlich auch ein Unterwasser-Foto geworden.

Herzlichen Dank an Werner für's tolle Guiding über Trails und, äh, Waldboden, der angeblich einen Trail darstellt. 

Das war eine tolle Tour! Mit netten Leuten obendrein!

Claus.


----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gibt es kein KBU Kalender würdiges Bild von der Tour?



Bei der Holzbach-Taufe war ich mit der Kamera nicht schnell genug. Zudem mußte ich ein Bike aus den Fluten bergen.

Schade

VG Werner


----------



## Korfu (16. März 2009)

War auf alle Fälle ne nette Tour beim nächstenmam bin ich wieder dabei nur dann fahre ich zuende
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. März 2009)

Für die Zeit nach dem Winterpokal:

Naafbachtal kompakt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8069

Hoffentlich mit weniger Matsch!

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (1. April 2009)

Der Termin wurde verschoben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8069


----------



## bibi1952 (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

anbei die Anfahrtskizze zur Samstagstour






[/URL][/IMG]

Maximale Teilnehmerzahl zur Tour:   5 Mitfahrer

Damit der Flow nicht verloren geht

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (11. April 2009)

Kurzer Tourbericht von unserer heutigen Runde.
Teilnehmer:
[email protected]
[email protected]​ Den Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtrail wurde innerhalb von einer Stunde absoviert. So schnell war ich noch nie mit einer Gruppe unterwegs.
Am Hasenberg haben in den letzten 2 Wochen die Waldarbeiter mit Ihren schweren Maschinen gearbeitet. Der schöne Downhill mit der Wippe ist abgeräumt, andere Forstwege haben tiefe Spuren, schmale Trails wurden mit dem Bagger zu Forstwegen verbreitet. Trotzdem gibt es noch 3 schöne Trails, die wir befahren könnten. Abschließend quälten wir uns noch nach Höffen hoch und befuhren den schönen Trails nach Neuhonrath runter. Auf der Rückfahrt noch ein Stopp im Aggerschlößchen (Weizen).
Fahrzeit: ca, 4 stunden
900 hm
Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer, super Team. hat super Spass gemacht.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. April 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Kurzer Tourbericht von unserer heutigen Runde.
> Teilnehmer:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]​ Den Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtrail wurde innerhalb von einer Stunde absoviert. So schnell war ich noch nie mit einer Gruppe unterwegs.
> ...



Die musst du mir mal unbedingt zeigen . Aber bei _echt lahmen _Tempo


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

fahre nochmal über meine Lieblingstrails

Anmeldung:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8505

als Abschluss zum Wochenende

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2009)

Bei bestem Wetter *heiß und trocken* fanden sich in Donrath einige Trailbiker ein, um mit mir die kleine Naafbachtalrunde in Angriff zu nehmen.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] m
[email protected]ülle​So fuhren wir den Naafbachtrail auf der rechten Seite mit einer Schleife durch das Wenigerbachtal und über Wahlen bis nach Ingersauel hoch. Dort verabschiedeten sich Andi und Peter, um die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Wir erklommen noch die Steigung nach Höffen hoch, um Casi mit seinem schweren TransAlp-Rucksack zu trainieren. Von Höffen stürzten wir uns voller Vergnügen über den Downhilltrail "Nr. 9" ins Aggertal. Unseren Brand löschten wir dann im vollen Biergarten des Aggerschlößchen.
[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]
Super Tour mit lustigen Leuten 
2 Downhills, 375 hm, ca. 2 h Fahrzeit

Nächsten Mittwoch möchte ich ab Siegburg eine Runde um die volle Wahnbachtalsperre drehen.

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juli 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Super Tour mit lustigen Leuten
> 2 Downhills, 375 hm, ca. 2 h Fahrzeit
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch möchte ich ab Siegburg eine Runde um die volle Wahnbachtalsperre drehen.
> ...



Lustig war auch das Tempo! Seit gestern hat die Bezeichnung: langsam  bei der Tempobewertung der Tourausschreibung eine ganz neue Bedeutung für mich! Ansonsten war´s ja mal wieder wie gewohnt ein wahres Singletrailfeuerwerk!


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Juli 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Lustig war auch das Tempo! Seit gestern hat die Bezeichnung: langsam  bei der Tempobewertung der Tourausschreibung eine ganz neue Bedeutung für mich! Ansonsten war´s ja mal wieder wie gewohnt ein wahres Singletrailfeuerwerk!



Sorry Peter,
aber, wenn mal die Trails im Naafbachtal trocken und die Wurzeln nicht mehr rutschig sind, werden meine Beine automatisch schneller.
Der Flow macht süchtig.

Dafür habe nachher bei den Uphill-Rampen etwas auf die Bremse getreten.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo
am kommenden Wochenende solltet ihr das obere Naafbach- und das Holzbachtal mit euren Bikes meiden. Es werden viele Wanderer auf den Trails unterwegs sein. Im KSTA wurde letzten Dienstag eine Tippeltour auf diesen Strecken veröffentlich.http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883689067.shtml
VG Werner

PS: Ich werde erst im kommenden Januar wieder richtig biken können, wenn meine Schulter-OP vollkommen ausgeheilt ist. 
Dann gibt es auch wieder Bike-Touren im Naafbachtal.


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Juli 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo
> am kommenden Wochenende solltet ihr das obere Naafbach- und das Holzbachtal mit euren Bikes meiden. Es werden viele Wanderer auf den Trails unterwegs sein. Im KSTA wurde letzten Dienstag eine Tippeltour auf diesen Strecken veröffentlich.http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1246883689067.shtml
> VG Werner
> 
> ...


Gut zu wissen 
Wünsche dir noch gute Besserung


----------



## Dart (8. September 2009)

Hallo Werner (bibi1952),

wir haben uns bei 1 - 2 Touren im Naafbachtal kennengelernt. Ich hoffe mit Deiner Schulter ist bald alles wieder in Ordnung, denn ich möchte gerne eine von Deinen Enduro- / Freeridetouren rund um Naafbachtal, Hasenberg & Co. mal mitfahren.

Also gute Besserung.

CU on the Trails

Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (9. September 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Werner (bibi1952),
> 
> wir haben uns bei 1 - 2 Touren im Naafbachtal kennengelernt. Ich hoffe mit Deiner Schulter ist bald alles wieder in Ordnung, denn ich möchte gerne eine von Deinen Enduro- / Freeridetouren rund um Naafbachtal, Hasenberg & Co. mal mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg.
Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Meiner Schulter geht es immer besser. Seit Samstag fahre ich wieder mit dem Bike, aber ich darf in den nächsten 5 Wochen nur auf der Straße und sonstige ebene Wege fahren. Danach darf die angenähte Sehne wieder belastet werden.
Ich brenne darauf, endlich mit meinem neuen Enduro-Bike Votec V.SX1.4 über die Trails im Naafbachtal zu surfen. Im November geht es wieder los, zuerst aber langsam.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2009)

Hallo Werner,
auch von mir aus Sachsen-Anhalt die besten Genesungswünsche, würde gern mal wieder eine Tour mit Dir machen. Vielleicht klappt es im nächstem Jahr.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. September 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg.
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
> Meiner Schulter geht es immer besser. Seit Samstag fahre ich wieder mit dem Bike, aber ich darf in den nächsten 5 Wochen nur auf der Straße und sonstige ebene Wege fahren. Danach darf die angenähte Sehne wieder belastet werden.
> Ich brenne darauf, endlich mit meinem neuen Enduro-Bike Votec V.SX1.4 über die Trails im Naafbachtal zu surfen. Im *November geht es wieder los, zuerst aber langsam.*
> VG Werner



Juhu dann habe ich ja auch eine Change mit zu kommen und dran zu bleiben . Werner gute Besserung noch


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. September 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg.
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
> Meiner Schulter geht es immer besser. Seit Samstag fahre ich wieder mit dem Bike, aber ich darf in den nächsten 5 Wochen nur auf der Straße und sonstige ebene Wege fahren. Danach darf die angenähte Sehne wieder belastet werden.
> Ich brenne darauf, endlich mit meinem neuen Enduro-Bike Votec V.SX1.4 über die Trails im Naafbachtal zu surfen. Im November geht es wieder los, zuerst aber langsam.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,
wünsche weiter guten Genesungsverlauf. Das "in die Bresche springen" muss ich erst mal verschieben...
Grüße vom Peter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. September 2009)

Wer auch immer hier



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Bei bestem Wetter *heiß und trocken* fanden sich in Donrath einige Trailbiker ein, um mit mir die kleine Naafbachtalrunde in Angriff zu nehmen.
> 
> So fuhren wir den Naafbachtrail auf der rechten Seite mit einer Schleife durch das Wenigerbachtal und über Wahlen bis nach Ingersauel hoch. Dort verabschiedeten sich Andi und Peter, um die Heimfahrt anzutreten.
> 
> VG Werner



die Wege und Trails von den letzten noch störenden, weil querliegenden Bäumen befreit hat:

ES SEI IHM GEDANKT!!! (Werner, ich habe dich da im Verdacht)

Ausserdem: Alles furztrocken, bis auf ein paar neuralgische Stellen, die wahrscheinlich erst nach einer Dürreperiode nicht mehr nass sind.

War äusserst flowig und daher immens spassig


----------



## bibi1952 (23. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wer auch immer hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich darf noch nicht!

Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. September 2009)

Hallo Werner!
Schade, dass Du heute nicht mehr weiter mitfahren wolltest/konntest. Unfassbar: im Naafbachtal hat es heute tatsächlich gestaubt! Mitfahrer/innen waren samt und sonders von diesem Supertrail begeistert. Habe das Lob in Deinem Namen eingeheimst (und ein bisschen für mich selbst für die Fähigkeit, mir die ganzen Wege merken zu können). Diesen anderen Trail, von dem Du vor dem Losfahren gesprochen hast, musst Du mir unbedingt auch irgendwann mal zeigen. Würde mich freuen!
Viele Grüße und weiter guten Genesungsverlauf!
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (28. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> Schade, dass Du heute nicht mehr weiter mitfahren wolltest/konntest. Unfassbar: im Naafbachtal hat es heute tatsächlich gestaubt! Mitfahrer/innen waren samt und sonders von diesem Supertrail begeistert.  Diesen anderen Trail, von dem Du vor dem Losfahren gesprochen hast, musst Du mir unbedingt auch irgendwann mal zeigen. Würde mich freuen!
> Viele Grüße und weiter guten Genesungsverlauf!
> Peter



Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber nach 3 Monaten Zwangspause schwächelt die Kondition etwas. 
Als ich mich verabschiedet habe, hatte ich mit der Tour vom Vortag über 100 km und fast 1000 hm in den Knochen.
Übernächstes Wochenende kann ich wieder. Schick eine Mail, wann du kannst. Dann fahren wir solo die anderen Trails ab. 
Die erste geführte Tour ins Naafbachtal findet am 14. Nov. statt.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben für einen Naafbachtalfreund noch einen Platz im Team frei.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/121​
Meine Eröffnungstour ist hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9090​
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wichtige Info !
Gestern mußte ich feststellen, dass beidseitig des Trails an der Naaf von Kreuznaaf bis zur Mündung des Wenigerbaches mehrere hundert Bäume für die Fällung markiert wurden. Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass in Kürze der Trail zu einem Forstweg verbreitert wird und dort umfangreiche Rodungsarbeiten stattfinden. Der schöne Trail ist dann weg.
Also nutzt das Wochenende noch. Wer weiß, wie lange noch?
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Oktober 2009)

Was für ein Mist (wenn Deine Annahme zutrifft) !!!


----------



## AnjaR (16. Oktober 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wichtige Info !
> Gestern mußte ich feststellen, dass beidseitig des Trails an der Naaf von Kreuznaaf bis zur Mündung des Wenigerbaches mehrere hundert Bäume für die Fällung markiert wurden. Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass in Kürze der Trail zu einem Forstweg verbreitert wird und dort umfangreiche Rodungsarbeiten stattfinden. Der schöne Trail ist dann weg.
> Also nutzt das Wochenende noch. Wer weiß, wie lange noch?
> VG Werner


 
Oh,Sch....!!!!
Unser schöner Heimtrail. Ich hoffe, es wird nicht zu schlimm.


----------



## bibi1952 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
leider muss ich den Termin am 14.11.2009 wieder absagen und aus dem LMB streichen. Von der Schulter-Op im Sommer habe ich mich schneller als vorhergesagt erholt und kann schon länger wieder aktiv biken. Daher geht es am 14.11. auch schon zum Skifahren auf den Pitztaler Gletscher.

Aber es gibt eine Alternative:
Ich werde versuchen, jeden Mittwochabend eine Tour für die Freunde des Naafbachtales durchzuführen. Der Beginn ist heute. Winterpokalmäßig langsam, aber technisch immer nicht leicht. 
Die Tour geht durch das Wenigerbachtal hoch nach Seelscheid und dann  von Ingersauel über den langen Trail bis nach Kreuznaaf zurück.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9403​VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (4. November 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider muss ich den Termin am 14.11.2009 wieder absagen und aus dem LMB streichen. Von der Schulter-Op im Sommer habe ich mich schneller als vorhergesagt erholt und kann schon länger wieder aktiv biken. Daher geht es am 14.11. auch schon zum Skifahren auf den Pitztaler Gletscher.


 
Schön, dass die Heilung schneller ging als erwartet.



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt eine Alternative:
> Ich werde versuchen, jeden Mittwochabend eine Tour für die Freunde des Naafbachtales durchzuführen. Der Beginn ist heute. Winterpokalmäßig langsam, aber technisch immer nicht leicht.
> Die Tour geht durch das Wenigerbachtal hoch nach Seelscheid und dann von Ingersauel über den langen Trail bis nach Kreuznaaf zurück.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9403​VG Werner


 
Schade, würde mich gerne anschließen, aber Mittwochabend bin ich immer bis um 21:30 Uhr mit meinen Gruppen beschäftigt.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Dart (4. November 2009)

Hallo an alle Matschfahrer vom N8tride heute Abend,

das war eine klasse Runde durch´s Naafbachtal. Zuhause wollte mich erst keiner reinlassen bei dem ganzen Dreck . Ich habe es aber gerade so bis auf die Fußmatte geschafft, wo ich mich ausziehen musste .

Hat ordentlich Punkte gebracht .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (5. November 2009)

Zur ersten WP-Tour der Naafbacher Matschfahrer trafen sich
Jö[email protected]
[email protected] Wade
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
und Bibi1952 als Wegsucher​Wir fuhren eine trialhaltige Runde im Weniger- und Naafbachtal. Der Regen der letzten Tage hatte die Pfade aufweichen lassen, die Wurzelpassagen waren glitschig und unter der dicken nassen Laubschicht am Boden konnte man die Weghindernisse nur erfühlen.
Keiner blieb von unfreiwilligen Abstiegen und leichten Stürzen verschont, aber durch das WP-Tempo verlief alles ohne große Blessuren. Abgefallene Schutzbleche, Rücklichter usw. wurden wieder eingesammelt.
Tourdaten: Zeit >2h; 408 hm; Streckenlänge ?

Nächster Termin ist schon online.  Strecke: Naafbachtal-Eulenthal-Aggertal

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (5. November 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> Zuhause wollte mich erst keiner reinlassen bei dem ganzen Dreck . Ich habe es aber gerade so bis auf die Fußmatte geschafft, wo ich mich ausziehen musste .
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Meine Nachbarschaft hat sich daran schon gewöhnt, dass ich mich nach der Tour vor der Haustür ausziehe und alles in die bereitgestellte Wäschewanne

 werfe.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarschaft hat sich daran schon gewöhnt, dass ich mich nach der Tour vor der Haustür ausziehe und alles in die bereitgestellte Wäschewanne
> 
> werfe.
> 
> VG Werner


 
Muss Dart auch nur, da er mich nicht mitgenommen hat


----------



## bibi1952 (12. November 2009)

*Tourbericht*
WP-Tour02 Naafbachtal
Trotz des schlechten Wetters trafen sich
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]​um mit mir die nasse Tour im Naafbachtal zu meistern. Wir fuhren den langen Trail entlang der Naaf bis Ingersauel, dann weiter bis zum Campingplatz Viersbrücken, zur Erholung den Aspahltweg hoch nach Eulenthal, um dort den langen Downhill runter zur Agger unter der Räder zu nehmen. Zurück ging es gemütlich durch´s Aggertal nach Donrath.
Alle haben die Tour gut überstanden. Hat Spass gemacht.
Tourdaten: Zeit ca. 2,5 h, 445 hm, Strecke ?
Weiter geht es am 25.11.2009.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (12. November 2009)

Schade, dass Ihr mittwochs fahrt. 
Vielleicht geht ja auch irgendwann mal an einem Dienstag Abend ab 19 Uhr? Dann würde ich mich Euch gerne mal anschließen. Viel Spaß weiterhin Anja


----------



## bibi1952 (13. November 2009)

Hallo,
werde ab Sonntag hier fleißig Punkte sammeln.





VG Werner


----------



## Dart (16. November 2009)

Hallo ihr Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer,

Werner ist ja beim Wedeln und bietet daher diese Woche keinen N8ride an . Da aber trotzdem ein paar Punkte für den WP gemacht werden wollen, habe ich eine Tour für Mittwoch, 18.11., ab Seelscheid eingetragen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Seelrider (25. November 2009)

Hallo Ihr Schlammrutscher,

Entschuldigung an Werner und den Mitfahrern für meine Verspätung. Ich wollte eigentlich  absagen und habe mich dann doch (zu) spät entschlossen zum Treffpunkt zu rollen. Ich hätte meiner ersten Eingebung im Haus zu bleiben, nachgeben sollen. 
Heute ging nix. Der Rückweg war hart, die Steigerungen zu Fuß mit wackeligen Knie und Puls im Highend Bereich, alles nicht wirklich lustig. Irgendwann bin ich auch daheim angekommen.


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Schlammrutscher,
> 
> Entschuldigung an Werner und den Mitfahrern für meine Verspätung. Ich wollte eigentlich  absagen und habe mich dann doch (zu) spät entschlossen zum Treffpunkt zu rollen. Ich hätte meiner ersten Eingebung im Haus zu bleiben, nachgeben sollen.
> Heute ging nix. Der Rückweg war hart, die Steigerungen zu Fuß mit wackeligen Knie und Puls im Highend Bereich, alles nicht wirklich lustig. Irgendwann bin ich auch daheim angekommen.



Hallo Thomas,
deine Schwäche ist uns nicht sehr aufgefallen. Wir hatten bei dem Schlamm selber genug zu kämpfen.
Die anschließenden Trails im Holzbachtal, die wir noch befahren sind, haben uns auch Freude gemacht. Auch ich mußte mitten im Holzbach einen Umfaller einstecken.
Mit von der Partie waren sonst noch Jörg, Axel und Michel mit seinem Bruder.
Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer für das Durchhaltvermögen.

Nächsten Mittwoch bleiben wir mal außerhalb des Naafbachtals.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Dezember 2009)

kurzer Bericht zur WP-Tour 04 Naafbachtal.

Mitfahrer:
[email protected]&roll
Stefan&gülle
[email protected]
sowie 2 Freunde von Casi​Diesmal ging`s über Trail durchs Katzbach- und Gammersbachtal, an der Sülz entlang bis Hoffnungsthal, hoch nach Eigen und runter in den Weiler Agger. 
Dann haben wir noch die Auffahrt nach Honrath genommen, um den Golfplatztrail zum Schloss Auel zu geniesen. Zurück ging es entlang der Agger bis nach Donrath.

Fahrzeit: knapp 2,5 h mit 580 hm bei 4 Abfahrten
Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer.

Für die nächste Woche ist eine kompakte Trailtour im Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtal mit anschließender Abfahrt ins Aggertal über einen Hiddentrail geplant.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Dezember 2009)

Neue WP-Tour

Diese Mittwochsabendtour wird sehr trailhaltig. Nichts für Anfänger

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9593

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Wetter können wir leben.

Wir starten um 19:00 Uhr.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
leider muss ich meine heutige WP-Tour Naafbachtal aus terminlichen Gründen absagen
Endlich mal kein Regen und dann sowas.
Die nächste Tour findet am 22.12.2009 (Dienstag) statt.
VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...Endlich mal kein Regen und dann sowas...




...eben Werner, deshalb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## bibi1952 (14. Januar 2010)

Morgen gibt es eine Schneetour im Naafbachtal
Treffpunkt um 14:00 Uhr in Kreuznaaf:




VG Werner


----------



## jensr3 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Werner,

Wir sind schon mal bei den HLC zusammengefahren. Kannst Du nicht auf Sa. 16.01.10 schieben, gleiche Zeit?

Wäre dann dabei.

Grüße Jens


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Januar 2010)

jensr3 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> Wir sind schon mal bei den HLC zusammengefahren. Kannst Du nicht auf Sa. 16.01.10 schieben, gleiche Zeit?
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, bin leider terminlich gebunden.

VG Werner


----------



## F99 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Werner,

habe das gerade erst gelesen.
Wann fahrt ihr/du das nächste mal?

VG
Frank


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Januar 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wichtige Info !
> Gestern mußte ich feststellen, dass beidseitig des Trails an der Naaf von Kreuznaaf bis zur Mündung des Wenigerbaches mehrere hundert Bäume für die Fällung markiert wurden. Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass in Kürze der Trail zu einem Forstweg verbreitert wird und dort umfangreiche Rodungsarbeiten stattfinden. Der schöne Trail ist dann weg.
> Also nutzt das Wochenende noch. Wer weiß, wie lange noch?
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

hat sich diese Befürchtung eigentlich bestätigt?

Peter


----------



## AnjaR (22. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> hat sich diese Befürchtung eigentlich bestätigt?
> 
> Peter


 
Hallo Peter,
Bis vor ca. drei Wochen noch nicht. Aufgrund des Wetters wird sich wohl auch noch nichts daran geändert haben. Falls doch, wäre das extrem schade. Teste es am Besten selber.

Gruß Anja


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Januar 2010)

F99 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> Wann fahrt ihr/du das nächste mal?
> VG
> Frank



Hallo Frank,
ich fahre momentan etwas wenig. Bin durch eine Umbaumaßnahme sehr im Stress. Zudem arbeite ich vor, damit, wenn der große Schneefall im Allgäu kommt, Zeit für das Freeriden im Tiefschnee mit meinen Allgäuer-Freunde habe.
Im Frühjahr werde ich einige Touren im Naafbachtal wieder offerieren.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> hat sich diese Befürchtung eigentlich bestätigt?
> 
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
vorletzten Freitag ging es noch wunderbar. Fahr, so oft du kannst. 
Die Fällaktion wird kommen. Da ist einer nicht tagelang umsonst den Berg hoch und runter gestiegen, um die Bäume mit roter Farbe zu markieren.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Januar 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> vorletzten Freitag ging es noch wunderbar. Fahr, so oft du kannst.
> Die Fällaktion wird kommen. Da ist einer nicht tagelang umsonst den Berg hoch und runter gestiegen, um die Bäume mit roter Farbe zu markieren.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

ach nee, lass mal. Im Moment und bei dem Wetter halte ich mich lieber mit 3 x die Woche Spinning fit und lasse dort den Schweiß in Strömen laufen. Ausserdem habe ich nicht so ein kleidsames und den Allerwertesten bedeckendes Gummiteil, wie ich es bei Dir schon mal hüftabwärts verlaufend gesehen habe, um den Dreck abzuhalten. Was ja im Naafbachtal ganz praktisch sein soll. 
Müssen Baumfällarbeiten nicht bis spätestens zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt vor dem Frühjahr erledigt sein?

P.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Müssen Baumfällarbeiten nicht bis spätestens zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ... erledigt sein?



Ja, vor dem 31.12 eines Jahres...

Bei uns hab ich das Gefühl, die sägen wann sie wollen. "Dank" Kyrill besteht ja immer noch irgendwo "dringender Bedarf" zum Harvesten.
Hauptsache die Trails sind platt oder zugeschüttet mit Krüppelholz.


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ach nee, lass mal. Im Moment und bei dem Wetter halte ich mich lieber mit 3 x die Woche Spinning fit und lasse dort den Schweiß in Strömen laufen.
> 
> P.



Hi Peter,
war gestern vormittag mit Casi im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal. Alles schneebedeckt und leicht angefroren, einfach traumhaft zu fahren.
Haben im Wenigerbachtal noch Jens getroffen und sind zusammen noch ein Stück Richtung Seelscheid gefahren.
Jens wollte dann noch ins Holzbachtal. Wir sind dann nach Siegburg zurück, um einen Schoko mit Geschmack zu trinken.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo
hier Eindrücke von unserer Sonntagstour nach Krahwinkel und durchs Naafbachtal zurück.









Wir hatten viel Spass und waren nachher geschafft.


----------



## bibi1952 (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

Das Naafbachtal wird wieder eröffnet.

Hier die Anfangstour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9930​
VG Werner


----------



## Dart (12. April 2010)

An alle Biker im Naafbachtal und angrenzende Täler.

Wir haben gestern versucht das Holzbachtal von Weiert aus zu befahren. Das erste Stück bis zum Asphaltweg ist noch frei fahrbar aber ab dort liegen sehr viele Bäume vom letzten Sturm (Xynthia???) auf den Trails. Ab der Bachüberquerung mit der Brücke ging Richtung Naafbachtal zumindest optisch nichts mehr. In Sichtweite lagen mehrere große Tannen / Fichten quer im Tal, so dass wir über die Brücke rüber und nach Hohn hoch wollten. Aber auch dort sind wir nach einem Kurzen Stück zur Aufgabe gezwungen worden. Von der Brücke Richtung Nackhausen konnte man dann mit nur einer Baumüberquerung hochfahren.

Ein bischen Trailpflege habe ich mit meiner "Pocket Chain Saw" vorgenommen, aber es war einfach zu viel.

Mal sehen wann dort wieder aufgeräumt wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (12. April 2010)

Hallo,
auch der Naafbachtal ab Kreuznaaf ist durch querliegende Bäume gesperrt. Jetzt werden die im letzten Herbst markierten Bäume alle gefällt.

Auch im Wenigerbachtal liegen einige Bäume, ist aber bis auf zwei Stellen noch sehr gut befahrbar.

Man sollte sich zur Trailpflege treffen. Kettensäge, Benzinheckenschere, Klappspaten kann ich dann mitbringen, aber nicht alles alleine mit dem Bike transportieren.

VG Werner


----------



## Dede21 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Naafbachtal-Biker,

heute haben wir diese Runde in Lohmar gedreht. http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26517.html
Und das hat in uns die Lust nach mehr geweckt. Ich habe hier schon des öfteren vom Sportplatz-Trail(?) gelesen und die Bilder von den Touren angeschaut. Wer wäre so nett mir GPS Tracks von Touren aus der Ecke Naafbach/Wahnbachtal und co zu schicken, gerne per PN.

Liebe Grüße

Dede21


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Hallo Naafbachtal-Biker,
> 
> heute haben wir diese Runde in Lohmar gedreht. http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26517.html
> Und das hat in uns die Lust nach mehr geweckt. Ich habe hier schon des öfteren vom Sportplatz-Trail(?) gelesen und die Bilder von den Touren angeschaut. Wer wäre so nett mir GPS Tracks von Touren aus der Ecke Naafbach/Wahnbachtal und co zu schicken, gerne per PN.
> ...


Hallo Dede,
habe im Anhang mal ein paar GPS-Tracks gezippt.


----------



## Dede21 (9. Mai 2010)

Klasse genau sowas habe ich gesucht

Danke


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2010)

In unserer Ecke gibt es aber noch vieles mehr


----------



## Dede21 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerne für weitere Tourenvorschläge offen 
Besonders gerne Trail lastige Strecken


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Mai 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne für weitere Tourenvorschläge offen
> Besonders gerne Trail lastige Strecken



Hi,
traillastige Strecken veröffentliche ich nicht!
ich schätze, dass ich an dem Pfingstwochenende mal wieder eine Trailtour durchs Naafbachtal ins LMB stelle. Zuerst müssen aber noch einige Bäume entfernt werden, damit der Flow wieder da ist.
Du kannst dann gerne dich anmelden und mitfahren.
VG Werner


----------



## Loriot76 (10. Mai 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Zuerst müssen aber noch einige Bäume entfernt werden, damit der Flow wieder da ist.


 
da muss aber noch einiges passieren.  wollte da gestern schnell mal durchdüsen. aber leider lag da doch so einiges an gehölz rum. offensichtlich wird auch einiges an den Trailabschnitten entschärft. Sehr schade, das nimmt dem Naafbachtal so einiges an Reiz in Sachen Mountainbiken.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> da muss aber noch einiges passieren.  wollte da gestern schnell mal durchdüsen. aber leider lag da doch so einiges an gehölz rum. offensichtlich wird auch einiges an den Trailabschnitten entschärft. Sehr schade, das nimmt dem Naafbachtal so einiges an Reiz in Sachen Mountainbiken.
> 
> Grüße
> Christian



Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt , bin aber guter Dinge das da noch was passiert


----------



## Loriot76 (10. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt , bin aber guter Dinge das da noch was passiert


 

Als ich mir gerade das von dir Zitierte durchgelesen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich so EINIGE Wiederholungen in meinen Ausführungen habe.... Kommt davon, wenn man während des Schreibens telefoniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> In unserer Ecke gibt es aber noch vieles mehr


Na klar Kettenfresser, habe noch alle Tracks unserer Touren gespeichert.


----------



## Dede21 (11. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ihr mal fahrt, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na klar Kettenfresser, habe noch alle Tracks unserer Touren gespeichert.



Das hört man doch gerne Udo ... wann darf ich denn hier mal erwarten ? 




Dede21 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mal fahrt, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.



Das bekommen wir sicherlich hin , ich brauche noch etwas Kondi und dann geht es los


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo 
Freunde des Naafbachtals und die, die es noch werden wollen.
am Pfingstmontag fahre ich eine Tour durch das Agger- und Naafbachtal.
Treffpunkt ist Wahlscheid, Parkplatz am Forum. Der Abschluss findet im neuen Biergarten und Beach Hotel Aggerschlößchen 

statt, dazwischen erkunden wir die schönsten Trails in den beiden Tälern. 
Grobe Stollen  und Kondition für 1000 Höhenmeter sollten vorhanden sein.
VG Werner


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ist jemand dieses Wochenende unterwegs im Naafbachtal? Kennen uns da garnicht aus und würden uns gerne irgendwo an einer endurolastigen Tour anhängen.
Gruß, Ferkel.


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Mai 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist jemand dieses Wochenende unterwegs im Naafbachtal? Kennen uns da garnicht aus und würden uns gerne irgendwo an einer endurolastigen Tour anhängen.
> Gruß, Ferkel.



Kann nicht, bin in Hamburg

Zudem sind die Wettermeldungen zur Zeit zu schlecht, um den richtigen Flow auf den Trails aufkommen zu lassen.

VG Werner


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Mai 2010)

Wetter ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber akzeptabel. Bin Donnerstag mit Freundin den Aggertrail und ging super trotz Niesel.
Grüß mir Hamburch 

Ferkel.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2010)

Da gibt es schon schöne Ecken  aber ich weiß nicht ob alles frei ist ( Holzarbeiten ) Bibi hast du da infos ??


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon schöne Ecken  aber ich weiß nicht ob alles frei ist ( Holzarbeiten ) Bibi hast du da infos ??



Hallo Sven,

war gestern mit der Säge unterwegs. der Trail von Wahlen ins Naafbachtal und der mittlere Trail entlang der Naaf ist wieder für einen geübten Biker wieder  durchgehend fahrbar.
Der untere Trail entlang der Naaf nach Kreuznaaf müssen wir wohl für einige Zeit aus dem Programm streichen. Hier wurde gefällt, aber noch nichts weggeräumt.
Im Wenigerbachtal gibt es noch 2 Hindernisse, die zum Absteigen aufordern. 
Das Holzbachtal habe ich noch nicht endgültig begutachtet.

Die Trails im unteren und mittleren Naafbachtal sind trocken, fest und mit Flow befahrbar. 
Durch die gesperrte Brücke kommen die Reiter nicht mehr auf die Trailseite. Biker können durch das Loch im Zaun steigen.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner,

im Holzbachtal sieht es noch wüst aus. Von Weiert bis zum Asphaltweg Mohlscheid-Nackhausen ist der Trail fahrbar, danach liegen einige Bäume quer. Bis zur Brücke ist es gerade noch zumutbar. Von der Bücke bis zum Naafbachtal geht optisch nichts (Stand vor 4 Wochen, es lagen viele Bäume quer), von der Brücke nach Hohn ist auch kein durchkommen aber der Trail von dort nach Nackhausen ist nur durch zwei, drei Bäume versperrt an denen der Bizeps gefordert wird.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Mai 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> im Holzbachtal sieht es noch wüst aus. Von Weiert bis zum Asphaltweg Mohlscheid-Nackhausen ist der Trail fahrbar, danach liegen einige Bäume quer. Bis zur Brücke ist es gerade noch zumutbar. Von der Bücke bis zum Naafbachtal geht optisch nichts (Stand vor 4 Wochen, es lagen viele Bäume quer), von der Brücke nach Hohn ist auch kein durchkommen aber der Trail von dort nach Nackhausen ist nur durch zwei, drei Bäume versperrt an denen der Bizeps gefordert wird.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Ich werde morgen meine leichte Handsäge mitnehmen


----------



## Seelrider (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner,

danke an den Guide Werner. Nette Mitfahrer und abwechslungsreiche Wege, einfach wieder ein schöner MTB-Tag im Naafbachtal.
Auch der Defekt am Hinterrad konnte durch die schnelle Hilfe von Dart (Ersatz Hinterrad von Anja) behoben werden.

Bis bald auf den Trails


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner,

ebenfalls vielen Dank für´s Guiding.
War sehr schön, nette Biker, heute mal fast matschfrei.
Ebenso nochmals besonderen Dank an Anja und Jörg für die ungewöhnlich schnelle Hilfe für mein Bike; so konnte ich doch noch die Tour beenden.
Bis demnächst mal


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Naafbachtal,
mit 11 Fahrerinnen und Fahrer sind wir heute gestartet; 9 haben bis zum Ende durchgehalten. Alle Achtung
Wir waren zügig unterwegs, nach 4:33 h hatten wir alle Highlights im Naafbach- und Aggertal unter die Stollen genommen. Auch der 5-fache Speichenbruch von Helmuts Hinterrad auf dem Naafbachtrail oder der Plattfuss von Casi bei der Abfahrt auf Nr.9 konnte uns stoppen. 
Danke an Stephan aus Weiert, der uns ein Trailstück im Holzbachtal freigesägt hatte.


Nach 1006 hm erreichten wir den Biergarten Aggerschlößchen, wo wir mit Weizen und Pils den Staub der Trails runterspülen konnten.
Tolles Team, es mußte so wenig nach den Schlüsselstellen gewartet werden. 
Danke an alle Mitfahrer; es hat Spaß gemacht.

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner,

danke für die tolle Tour. Es waren auch wieder einige neue Trails dabei, die ich noch nicht kannte. Zusammen mit dem trockenen Wetter und den netten Mit-Bikern war das ein perfekter Bike Tag.

Hallo Helmut,

war doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Eine Tour mit Sonne und trockenen Trails darf doch so nicht enden . 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner, auch aus Pulheim kommt großer Dank für die Supertour.
Grüße an alle Mitfahrer/innen
Walter


----------



## seven-hornets (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner,

auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.

Ich wurde zwar an die Grenze meiner derzeitigen konditionellen Leistungsfähigkeit gebracht, dafür aber mit einem Trailfeuerwerk der Extraklasse belohnt.

Nur das nicht gefahrene Steilstück und der Wiesendrop am Ende des Hasenbergs nagen noch etwas an meiner Ehre... 

Btw, bin "Brillenverlierer" und habe auch diesmal meine Brille liegengelassen (graue Adidas EvilEye mit orangenen Gläsern, wahrscheinlich am Eingang zum Holzbachtrail) . Falls jemand diese findet, bitte melden.


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

der Wenigerbachtrail ist ab der Kläranlage Seelscheid bis ins Naafbachtal beidseitig wieder hindernisfrei fahrbar.

natürlich keine Forstautobahn, aber ein flowiger Trail


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Wenigerbachtrail ist ab der Kläranlage Seelscheid bis ins Naafbachtal beidseitig wieder hindernisfrei fahrbar.
> 
> natürlich keine Forstautobahn, aber ein flowiger Trail




sehr schön danke dir !!!!!


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> sehr schön danke dir !!!!!



Habe gestern meine neue Sattelstütze "KS i950" auf dem Wenigerbachtrail getestet. Ist schon ein gutes Gefühl, während der Fahrt die Sitzposition zu verändern.

Da war im mittleren Stück schon wieder ein Baum abgebrochen und lag auf der Ideallinie

Ist aber gut umfahrbar!

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meine neue Sattelstütze "KS i950" auf dem Wenigerbachtrail getestet. Ist schon ein gutes Gefühl, während der Fahrt die Sitzposition zu verändern.
> 
> Da war im mittleren Stück schon wieder ein Baum abgebrochen und lag auf der Ideallinie
> 
> ...



Oh habe schon gehört das sowas viel bringen soll , aber der Preis ist mir noch zu hoch. 

Werde das Wenigerbachtal mal nächste Woche fahren ... vielleicht auch noch den Holzbach ... mal schauen


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. Mai 2010)

... und wann geht es wieder los im Naafbachtal?
Der Fango-Faktor dürfte wieder hoch sein...


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Mai 2010)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ... und wann geht es wieder los im Naafbachtal?
> Der Fango-Faktor dürfte wieder hoch sein...



Kann ich nicht sagen!
Bei der gestrigen Abfahrt durchs Wenigerbachtal und dem mittleren Naafbachtrail war es leicht rutschig, aber nicht schlammig. Trotzdem sahen wir geküsst aus.

VG Werner


----------



## F99 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner, 

wo hast du die Stütze gekauft? und wie hoch ist der Preis?
Die war doch lange Zeit nicht lieferbar.
Stimmt die Werksangabe mit 452gr?

Wann fährst du das nächste mal?

VG
Frank


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Mai 2010)

F99 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> wo hast du die Stütze gekauft? und wie hoch ist der Preis?
> Die war doch lange Zeit nicht lieferbar.
> ...



Hallo Frank,
die Stütze habe ich hier gekauft:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310222754871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Die Stütze habe ich nicht nachgewogen, sondern direkt ans Votec montiert und ausprobiert.

Da ich  über das lange Wochenende nicht ins Allgäu fahre, werde ich vielleicht am Wochenende ein kleine Tour ohne Hasenberg kurzfristig ins LMB setzen. Es sollte etwas trockner sein, sonst sind die Strecken zu schwierig.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Juni 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> .....es sollte etwas trockner sein, sonst sind die Strecken zu schwierig.
> 
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

wenn ich hinzufügen darf: .....Startzeitpunkt sollte ruhig auch mal etwas später sein (früher Nachmittag?), dann könnte ich auch mal wieder mitfahren ....

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> wenn ich hinzufügen darf: .....Startzeitpunkt sollte ruhig auch mal etwas später sein (früher Nachmittag?), dann könnte ich auch mal wieder mitfahren ....
> 
> Peter



Kannst heute abend um 19:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Rammes Grünland, Lohmar, mitfahren; 2-h-Runde durchs Sülz- und Aggertal.

VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
kann leider heute abend nicht teilnehmen, möchte deshalb morgen früh ab Naafshäuschen loslegen. Kommt jemand mit?
s.a.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10301

Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juni 2010)

Fahre heute mal außerhalb des Naafbachtals.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10325​


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Juni 2010)

Fahre heute einige Klassiker im Naafbachtal

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10345​
Die Trails werden trocken und flowig sein.


----------



## F99 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Werner, kann heute nicht. Die Brandwand wartet...
Viel Spass.

Frank


----------



## Dickertrix (17. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Werner,
vielen Dank für die Tour gestern  Aber ein bißchen bekloppt seid ihr ja schon, wo ihr runterfahrt..... Mit meinem HT war ich wohl mit dem falschen Trekker unterwegs, gegen eure " MTB Enduros "  Also, superklasse und nette Leute, gerne wieder 
Gruß Winni


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juni 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Werner,
> vielen Dank für die Tour gestern  Aber ein bißchen bekloppt seid ihr ja schon, wo ihr runterfahrt..... Mit meinem HT war ich wohl mit dem falschen Trekker unterwegs, gegen eure " MTB Enduros "  Also, superklasse und nette Leute, gerne wieder
> Gruß Winni



Ja, Ja

Der Sportplatztrail ist schon grenzwertig, aber gestern war es trocken und griffig. So konnte man es laufen lassen.

Mit deinem HT hattest du dann beim Bergauffahren die Vorteile.

VG Werner


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juni 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ja, Ja
> 
> Der Sportplatztrail ist schon grenzwertig, aber gestern war es trocken und griffig. So konnte man es laufen lassen.



Sind wir da nicht bei der Jubiläumstour auch ´runtergefahren?
Da hatten einige komplett ungefederte Bikes unter dem Hintern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (17. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sind wir da nicht bei der Jubiläumstour auch ´runtergefahren?
> Da hatten einige komplett ungefederte Bikes unter dem Hintern!


Rischtisch Und es war ein wenig matschig


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sind wir da nicht bei der Jubiläumstour auch ´runtergefahren?
> Da hatten einige komplett ungefederte Bikes unter dem Hintern!



ja richtig!

Den Sportplatz-Trail bin bei dieser Tour mit meinem Retro-Bike ohne Federgabel gefahren, aber ganz langsam und mit voller Körperspannung.


----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2010)

Hallo,
bin aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Fahre am Mittwochabend mal eine kleine, feine Runde im Naafbachtal.

Termin steht hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10710

VG
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (26. August 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ... eine kleine, feine Runde im Naafbachtal.
> ...
> Werner



Danke an Werner und das TEAM:
nach einer kleinen, feinen Panne (Ast im Schaltwerk) mit passenden Folgeschäden (Kette zwischen Ritzel und Speichen) war es eine Supertour (echt). Hoffe, Ihr seid auch gut heim gekommen. Bei mir war nur noch ein kleiner Sumpf im Weg (dessen festflüssige Bestandteile mir von oben in die Schuhe geflossen sind). Jetzt ist aber fast alles fast trocken...
Bis demnächst

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (27. August 2010)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> .... Bei mir war nur noch ein kleiner Sumpf im Weg (dessen festflüssige Bestandteile mir von oben in die Schuhe geflossen sind). Jetzt ist aber fast alles fast trocken...
> LG
> 
> Wolfgang



Ich wollte Dich noch gewarnt haben, diesen Weg nicht zu nehmen, aber Du warst zu schnell weg.

VG
Werner


----------



## Dede21 (27. August 2010)

Hallo bibi,

ich würde auch gerne mal an einer deiner Touren teilnehmen, es müsste nur im hellen sein, da ich kein Licht für das MTB habe

Würde mich freuen wenn das auch bei dir klappt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (28. August 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Hallo bibi,
> 
> ich würde auch gerne mal an einer deiner Touren teilnehmen, es müsste nur im hellen sein, da ich kein Licht für das MTB habe
> 
> ...



Hi,
tagsüber im Naafbachtal zu fahren, ist zu zeit schlecht, da die Arbeit immer ruft. Behalt immer das LMB im Auge. Ich setze auch oft etwas kurzfristig rein.

Da jetzt die dunkle Jahreszeit kommt, sollte man sich ein gutes Licht zulegen.
Letzten Mittwoch sind wir zum Schluss die "Nr. 9" im Dunkeln runtergefahren. War mal wieder sehr reizvoll, mehr auf Gefühl als auf Sicht zu fahren.

VG Werner


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. September 2010)

Morgen oder Sonntag jemand im Naaftal unterwegs?
Würde mich da gern mal einklinken.


----------



## Dart (30. September 2010)

Hallo Werner,

gestern passte leider nicht, meine Mutter wurde 70. Aber ich bin demnächst Mittwochs mal wieder dabei.

Hast Du mittlerweile etwas über die neue Brücke über die Naaf (deesem, Wahlen) in Erfahrung gebracht? Laut Sven ist die alte ja abgerissen worden und dafür eine neue, noch gesperrte, gebaut worden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (30. September 2010)

Gestern Abend stand eine kleine Auswärtsrunde im Programm. Neben den Stammfahrern
Kurvenkratzer
Wingover
Chrissi​hatten wir auch Besuch von der Dienstagstruppe Gemütlichkeitsfahrer
Sechser
Stunt-beck
Freckles​Nach dem Start in Donrath ging es zum Warmfahren über leichte Höhen und Tiefen bis nach Rösrath und weiter an der Sülz entlang bis Hoffnungsthal. Nach dem Anstieg auf den Höhenrücken zwischen Sülz- und Aggertal wurde der Rucksack von Mischa geöffnet und jeder konnte seinen Energiespeicher wieder auffüllen. Bei der Abfahrt nach Jexmühle wurde noch ein Liebespaar im Auto mit unseren Lampen etwas verwirrt. Zum Abschluss stand noch der neue Trail von Honrath zum Schloss Auel auf dem Programm.
Nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit und 702 Höhenmeter erreichten alle wieder heil, aber leicht verschmutzt, den Parkplatz in Donrath.
War eine tolle Truppe.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (30. September 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> Hast Du mittlerweile etwas über die neue Brücke über die Naaf (deesem, Wahlen) in Erfahrung gebracht? Laut Sven ist die alte ja abgerissen worden und dafür eine neue, noch gesperrte, gebaut worden.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Die neuen Brücken sind in Arbeit. Ich schätze, dass alles vor diesem Winter fertig wird. Laut der Ausschreibung waren die Fertigungstermine sehr eng.
Mal abwarten.
Es kann nur besser werden.
Obwohl ich den alten Zustand besser fand, da nicht mehr so viele Reiter ins Wenigerbachtal kamen. Das wird sich mit der neuen Brücke wieder ändern.

VG 
Werner


----------



## Freckles (30. September 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend stand eine kleine Auswärtsrunde im Programm. Neben den StammfahrernKurvenkratzer
> Wingover
> Chrissi​hatten wir auch Besuch von der Dienstagstruppe GemütlichkeitsfahrerSechser
> Stunt-beck
> ...



Ja, es war eine klasse Runde und es hat mir superviel Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank für's Guiden, die Verfplegung und den Spaß! 

Mein Rad habe ich gestern allerdings nicht mehr sauber gemacht, das steht heute an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7611764&postcount=3000

Viele Grüße

Angela


----------



## AnjaR (30. September 2010)

Schade, dass Ihr immer mittwochs fahrt. Da bin ich erst um 22 Uhr Zuhause. Mit MTB ist da nix mehr. Vielleicht fährt ja mal jemand an einem anderen Tag?
Viel Spaß auf den Trails

Anja


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe einen freien Sonntag und möchte nochmal das Naafbachtal 
unsicher machen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10884​
Wer sich zuerst anmeldet, ist drin. Aufgrund der bisherigen Erfahrungen muss ich den Termin  nach 9 Meldungen zumachen.

Die anschließende Einkehrmöglichkeit überlasse ich den Seelscheider Locals.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (1. Oktober 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen freien Sonntag und möchte nochmal das Naafbachtal
> unsicher machen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10884​
> ...



Ich kann leider diesen Sonntag nicht, da ich als Kampfrichterin beim Turnwettkampf den ganzen Tag in Bonn in der Turnhalle sitze und Mädels beim Sprung bewerte.
Wünsche allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß auf unseren Heimtrails.


----------



## Seelrider (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Werner,

ich wäre auch mitgefahren, bin Sonntag aber nicht daheim. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass im Naafbachtal.

Wer später bremst, rollt länger!
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (2. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich kann leider diesen Sonntag nicht, da ich als Kampfrichterin beim Turnwettkampf den ganzen Tag in Bonn in der Turnhalle sitze und Mädels beim Sprung bewerte.
> Wünsche allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß auf unseren Heimtrails.


 
OK, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Hab übersehen, dass es sich um den 10. handelt. Bin morgen in der Halle. Wegen dem 10. schau ich kurzfristig, da wir Samstag den Felsenweg in Rodalben fahren.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Rodriguez06 (3. Oktober 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> hatten wir auch Besuch von der Dienstagstruppe Gemütlichkeitsfahrer
> Sechser
> Stunt-beck
> Freckles​



Hallo,

bin Zugezogener in Lohmar und suche noch "Anhang" für gelegentliche Bike-Touren.
"Gemütlichkeitsfahrer" klingt ja ganz interessant. ;-)
Kann ich mich da ggf. mal anhängen? Gerne auch Nightrides mit meinen neuen Spielzeugen von MagicShine ;-)

Gruß
Rodriguez, der momentan Lohmar und Umgebung noch alleine erkundet.


----------



## Freckles (3. Oktober 2010)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin Zugezogener in Lohmar und suche noch "Anhang" für gelegentliche Bike-Touren.
> "Gemütlichkeitsfahrer" klingt ja ganz interessant. ;-)
> ...



Den Thread der Gemütlichkeitsfahrer findest du hier, wir fahren (meistens) entweder ab Ramersdorf oder Königswinter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7616755#post7616755

Ob es immer Dienstags ist hängt im Moment stark vom Wetter ab, musst du halt verfolgen. Für kommenden Dienstag sieht es ja ganz vielversprechend aus .

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Rodriguez06 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Angela,

vielen Dank für den Link, ich werde ihn im Auge behalten. 
Für spontane Ausritte suche ich allerdings etwas in der Nähe von Lohmar. 

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar, die "Suche" hat mich da leider noch nicht weiter gebracht. 
Ich bin kein Hardcore-MTBler, denke daher an eine Gruppe Ü40 oder so - wobei Ü40 das natürlich nicht ausschliesst ;-)
Mittlere Performance wäre halt gut.  

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Sechser (3. Oktober 2010)

@Rodriguez06. 
Du kannst auch mal den Kurvenkratzer interviewen, wenn er deinen Weg kreuzt. 
Der ist schon oft bei uns Gemütlichfahrern dabeigewesen und weiß, wie es da zugeht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Oktober 2010)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hallo Angela,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Link, ich werde ihn im Auge behalten.
> Für spontane Ausritte suche ich allerdings etwas in der Nähe von Lohmar.
> ...



Wir sind zu einem gewissen Teil auch ü40 fühlen uns aber noch lange nicht so oder Jungs und Mädels?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (3. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir sind zu einem gewissen Teil auch ü40 fühlen uns aber noch lange nicht so oder Jungs und Mädels?



Ich mich auch nicht , aber mit den ganz Jungen kann ich dann wahrscheinlich doch nicht mithalten. (zumindest auf dem Bike )

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2010)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich mich auch nicht , aber mit den ganz Jungen kann ich dann wahrscheinlich doch nicht mithalten. (zumindest auf dem Bike )
> 
> Gruß
> Rodriguez



Es kommt nicht auf das Alter an sondern auf die Form


----------



## Sechser (3. Oktober 2010)

Wer schneller fährt, muss länger warten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (3. Oktober 2010)

ok ok,

ich dachte mit der Nummer mit dem Alter käme ich durch...


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Oktober 2010)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> ok ok,
> 
> ich dachte mit der Nummer mit dem Alter käme ich durch...



ist alles nur eine Sache der Form.

ich spreche nicht vom Alter, versuche nur die Form zu halten.

Am kommenden Mittwoch fahren wir um 19:00 Uhr gemütlich.

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi Werner,

wirklich schöne Tour gestern - mit VERFAHRGARANTIE (ich hoffe es gibt jetzt keine Urheberrechtsklagen vom Dienstagstreff, wenn ich den Begriff hier nutze). Aus den angepeilten 300 Hm sind bei mir 700 geworden. Aber so muss MTB sein und Scouting gehört dazu, sonst wird es langweilig.

Also, danke fürs Guiden .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

für den Teil bei dem ich dabei war kann ich das bestätigen  

Ich werde mal noch etwas an meiner Kondition arbeiten. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Dickertrix (7. Oktober 2010)

schließe mich den Schreibern vor mir an, hat echt Spass gemacht  Langweilige Touren können andere fahren  @ Rodriguez: das kriegen wir schon hin, mach Dir keine Sorgen  Evtl. fahre ich heute eine kleine Runde um den Airport, 30 KM, hätte jemand Lust?


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2010)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für den Teil bei dem ich dabei war kann ich das bestätigen
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp;

fahr alle Rampen von Donrath aus auf die umliegenden Höhen. 
Must nur den Wanderwegmarkierungen folgen.

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> wirklich schöne Tour gestern - mit VERFAHRGARANTIE (ich hoffe es gibt jetzt keine Urheberrechtsklagen vom Dienstagstreff, wenn ich den Begriff hier nutze). Aus den angepeilten 300 Hm sind bei mir 700 geworden. Aber so muss MTB sein und Scouting gehört dazu, sonst wird es langweilig.
> 
> ...



Die Tour war sche.......e. Dreimal nicht den richtigen Trail gefunden. 
Dank deiner guten Augen haben wir einen neuen Trail (Pferdespur) nach Jexmühle runter gefunden. Man sollte nur den einen Stamm rausschneiden, dann ist er flowig.

Versprochen, beim nächsten Mal werden keine Experimente gemacht.

VG Werner


----------



## Dart (7. Oktober 2010)

Experimente sind das Salz im Schlamm


----------



## AnjaR (7. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, Männer allein im Wald


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...Dreimal nicht den richtigen Trail gefunden.



Solange dir das am Sonntag nicht passiert...


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Solange dir das am Sonntag nicht passiert...



Naafbachtal ist meine 2. Heimat.
Da kenne ich fast jede Wurzel
Aufgrund des Wetters ist mit trocknen Trails zu rechnen, bis auf die zahlreichen Bachdurchfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Oktober 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Wetters ist mit trocknen Trails zu rechnen, bis auf die zahlreichen Bachdurchfahrten.



Diese Aussage werde ich heute Nachmittag mal auf ihre Richtigkeit prüfen.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2010)

"Trocken" ist dort wohl eher rela"tief". Werde Sonntag auf jeden Fall Kotflügel dran haben und auch hinten nen neuen Reifen montieren.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Naafbachtour am Sonntag ist voll!
Jetzt kann nur noch mitgefahren werden, wenn sich einer wieder abmeldet.
Da es sehr trocken ist, können wir es krachen lassen.

VG Werner


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Oktober 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Naafbachtour am Sonntag ist voll!
> Jetzt kann nur noch mitgefahren werden, wenn sich einer wieder abmeldet.
> Da es sehr trocken ist, können wir es krachen lassen.
> 
> VG Werner



Bist du dir sicher, das das Tal Trocken ist, bist du dir ganz sicher?


----------



## Schnegge (9. Oktober 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, das das Tal Trocken ist, bist du dir ganz sicher?



naafbachtal = trocken

ich glaube sowas nennt man paradoxon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (10. Oktober 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> naafbachtal = trocken
> 
> ich glaube sowas nennt man paradoxon....



Trocken ist, wenn der 2,4er NobbyNic keine Furchen auf den Trails hinterlässt.

In Schattenlagen muss man immer, damit rechnen, dass eine Wurzel rutschig ist. Das wird dir heute bei der SIT-Tour auch passieren.

Wer mit einem sauberen Bike von der Tour nach Hause kommt, war nicht mit mir im Naafbachtal unterwegs. Dafür sorgen die zahlreichen Bachdurchfahrten.


----------



## Schnegge (10. Oktober 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Trocken ist, wenn der 2,4er NobbyNic keine Furchen auf den Trails hinterlässt.
> 
> In Schattenlagen muss man immer, damit rechnen, dass eine Wurzel rutschig ist. Das wird dir heute bei der SIT-Tour auch passieren.
> 
> Wer mit einem sauberen Bike von der Tour nach Hause kommt, war nicht mit mir im Naafbachtal unterwegs. Dafür sorgen die zahlreichen Bachdurchfahrten.




Euch auch viel Spaß


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2010)

Jou, schee woars! 
Kreuz und quer durch Bäche und Furten, Rinnen und Kicker, Wurzeln und Wiesen. Alles verbunden durch endlose Trails und Up- und Downhills - Geilomat! Danke Werner für die klasse Tour!

Zum Glück hatte ich diesmal mein elektronisches Gedächtnis dabei, so daß man sich da auch mal alleine hinwagen kann. Dann aber mit Taucherbrille und Schnorchel...


----------



## k.m (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Nun habe ich auch den richtigen Thread gefunden...
Ja das war eine echte Traum-Tour heute im Naafbachtal - es stimmte einfach alles! Vielen Dank nochmal an Bibi1952, das ich trotz voller Liste noch mitfahren konnte! Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Viele Grüsse,
k.m


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja es war mal wieder so weit. Endlich hatte ich wieder einen Tag Zeit, um mit Bikefreunden das Naafbachtal unsicher zu machen.
Das Wetter war traumhaft, die Trails teilweise total trocken,manchmal sogar sehr staubig.

In Sollstärke standen die Mitfahrer mit ihren schweren Maschinen bereit:



(v.l.n.r.) Knut, Volker, Stefan. Alex, Paul

Von Start gring es direkt runter durchs Wenigerbachtal, dann entlang der Naaf bis Ingersauel. Dort trafen wir Stefan II, der uns eine neue Variante im Holzbachtal zeigte. Auf der Wiese am Ausgang des Holzbachtales konnte die Sonne die nassgeschwitzten Leiber austrocken.





Alex , Paul und Volker




2 mal Stefan




und Knut




Nach der Pause ging es in das obere Naafbachtal und dann zu den Hiddentrails ins Aggertal.

Nach 5,5 Stunden und ca. 850 hm wurden die Mitfahrer in Seelscheid wieder nach Hause entlassen.

Hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht. Auf dem Heimweg konnte ich die Nr. 9 und der Biergarten Aggerschlößchen nicht links liegen lassen. So hatte ich mit Anfahrt und der Heimfahrt locker die 1000 hm überschritten.

VG
Werner


----------



## AnjaR (10. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, schee woars!
> Kreuz und quer durch Bäche und Furten, Rinnen und Kicker, Wurzeln und Wiesen. Alles verbunden durch endlose Trails und Up- und Downhills - Geilomat!


 
Tja, das ist so etwa unser Standardprogramm. Nicht immer in Gänze, aber auch in Teilstücken immer wieder ein Genuss.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pete04 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ist das mit dem "zieht keine Furchen" Teil der Philosophie des Ganzen -  was ja wahrscheinlich bei der Anhäufung der "Alles-uff-den-Biker-nuff"-Bewegung im Moment furchtbar verständlich wär... - oder gibt's im Naafbachtal-Umfeld kein Kochwäscheprogramm? Liest sich sehr bewegt, ich würd' mich mal gerne einladen! LG, der Pete, vollkommen Villeverwöhnt...


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem "zieht keine Furchen" Teil der Philosophie des Ganzen -  was ja wahrscheinlich bei der Anhäufung der "Alles-uff-den-Biker-nuff"-Bewegung im Moment furchtbar verständlich wär... - oder gibt's im Naafbachtal-Umfeld kein Kochwäscheprogramm? Liest sich sehr bewegt, ich würd' mich mal gerne einladen! LG, der Pete, vollkommen Villeverwöhnt...





Bei uns wird gefahren und nicht rumlamentiert! 
Zudem fahren wir Trails, die den Wanderer unbekannt sind und bleiben sollen.


----------



## Dickertrix (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Werner,
fährst Du diese Woche noch  Gruss
Winni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (12. Oktober 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> fährst Du diese Woche noch  Gruss
> Winni



Schau bitte ins LMB, Mittwochabend


----------



## Pete04 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist vielleicht missverständlich gewesen, Werner, such's mir aber gerne selber raus - nix für ungut. Netten Gruss, der Pete (Neige da schon mal zu Überformulierungen, es sei entschuldigt)


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Neige da schon mal zu Überformulierungen...



Hoffentlich verdienst du dein Geld nicht mit dem Verfassen von Bedienungsanleitungen und Handbüchern...


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht missverständlich gewesen, Werner, such's mir aber gerne selber raus - nix für ungut. Netten Gruss, der Pete (Neige da schon mal zu Überformulierungen, es sei entschuldigt)



Ich hoffe du sprichst nicht wie du schreibst...



Enrgy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verdienst du dein Geld nicht mit dem Verfassen von Bedienungsanleitungen und Handbüchern...



Bei der Ein oder Anderen könnte man es meinen


----------



## bibi1952 (19. Oktober 2010)

Unser Team für den Winter:​
[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

Nehme noch Mitfahrer auf, die die Voraussetzungen erfüllen:​


​
VG
Werner


----------



## kollins (19. Oktober 2010)

Jau dreckig mag ichs 

Bewerbe mich hiermit für euer Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Werner,
da das Naafbachtal unsere Heimat ist, sind wir den Matsch dort gewöhnt. Wir würden daher gerne in Deinem Team mitpunkten. 

Gruß
Anja + Jörg (Dart)


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2010)

Einfach beim Team im Winterpokaltread anmelden.

Mehr als 4 Mitfahrer geht nicht.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2010)

kollins schrieb:


> Jau dreckig mag ichs



Können wir heute abend antesten. Wir machen einen Abstecher ins Naafbachtal.


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Werner,

hab´mich eben auch bei den Matschfahrern angemeldet, für die Quallifiaktion bin ich heute Abend auch am Start . Werde dann um 19:20 in Kreuznaaf, Am Fuß zum Naafer Berg auf Euch warten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> hab´mich eben auch bei den Matschfahrern angemeldet, für die Quallifiaktion bin ich heute Abend auch am Start . Werde dann um 19:20 in Kreuznaaf, Am Fuß zum Naafer Berg auf Euch warten.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Da fahren wir heute nicht her.
Sei bitte gegen 19:30 - 19:40 Uhr auf der anderen Seite der Aggerbrücke an der Zufahrt zum Campingplatz Jansen. Wir rollen das Naafbachtal von hinten auf.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Oktober 2010)

Mittwochstour ist online.

Diesmal etwas mehr Enduromäßig.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11009


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute nicht dabei.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour "Südhangtrails Aggertal" fällt wegen Dauerregen aus.
 Die 3 Stundenprognose zeigt noch kein Ende der Regenfälle.
Viele Grüße
Werner


----------



## kollins (10. November 2010)

sch.. Wetter laut Wetter.com sehen die nächsten 7 tage eher noch fieser aus. 

Ich hoffe wir holen die Tour bei Zeiten nach 

Gehe jetzt trotzdem biken, hab meiner Wotan eine Frischzellenkur verpasst und brauche dringen Winterpokal Punkte 


 Wasserstände werden bei Bedarf nachgeliefert.

Beste Grüße Kollins


----------



## bibi1952 (10. November 2010)

kollins schrieb:


> sch.. Wetter laut Wetter.com sehen die nächsten 7 tage eher noch fieser aus.
> 
> Ich hoffe wir holen die Tour bei Zeiten nach
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich was auf meinen Hometrainer setzen.
Im Alter wird man empfindlicher.
Zudem brauche ich jetzt keine Erkältung, da der erste Ski-Event unmittelbar ansteht.
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollins (15. November 2010)

Hey Bibi,

planst du was für Mittwoch? 
Ich fand deine Südhangtrail Idee sehr reizvoll  

Oder bist du schon im Schnee?


Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## bibi1952 (17. November 2010)

kollins schrieb:


> Hey Bibi,
> 
> planst du was für Mittwoch?
> Ich fand deine Südhangtrail Idee sehr reizvoll
> ...



Hallo,
heute kann ich nicht fahren. Muß vorarbeiten.
Bin ab Samstag bis nächsten Mittwoch auf dem Pitztaler Gletscher meine WP-Punkte sammeln.
Danach geht es mit dem Bike weiter.
VG Werner


----------



## kollins (17. November 2010)

Hallo Werner,

mit der Aussicht fällt die Arbeit doch bestimmt leicht!
Wünsche viel Spaß in den Bergen und freue mich auf kommende Touren!

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## AnjaR (17. November 2010)

@Kollins,

komm doch am Freitag mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Bonn. Gestartet wird ab Hennef (siehe MTB Frauentreff). In Bonn treffen wir auch TEAM III. Jörg (Dart) kommt auch mit. 

@Mc Wade
keine Lust Dich anzuschließen? Dann könnten wir mal als Team gemeinsam punkten.


----------



## Mc Wade (17. November 2010)

Lust schon, habe aber schon einen anderen ( unsportlichen ) Termin !
Ein andermal gerne !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kollins (17. November 2010)

Hey AnjaR,

danke für die Einladung. Ich bin am Freitag leider schon verplant, fahre nach Leverkusen auf die Weihnachtsfeier vom MTBLev.

Gibts dafür eigentlich auch Punkte 

Aber demnächst bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## AnjaR (17. November 2010)

kollins schrieb:


> Hey AnjaR,
> 
> danke für die Einladung. Ich bin am Freitag leider schon verplant, fahre nach Leverkusen auf die Weihnachtsfeier vom MTBLev.
> 
> Gibts dafür eigentlich auch Punkte


 
Klar, wenn Du mit dem Radl hinfährst. Viel Spass dort.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @Kollins,
> 
> komm doch am Freitag mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Bonn. Gestartet wird ab Hennef (siehe MTB Frauentreff). In Bonn treffen wir auch TEAM III. Jörg (Dart) kommt auch mit.
> ....



 habe Spätschicht


----------



## kollins (17. November 2010)

Hmm - verdammt, dann verzichte ich lieber 

Spaßig wirds bestimmt  euch wünsch ich das selbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (17. November 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> habe Spätschicht


 
Schade, hätte mich gefreut, Dich mal wieder zu sehen. Wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schade, hätte mich gefreut, Dich mal wieder zu sehen. Wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen?



Um bei dir mitzuhalten muss ich noch viel trainieren  ..aber das schaffen wir schon noch


----------



## Mc Wade (19. November 2010)

Hallo,
fahre am Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr Donrath (Parkplatz Rammes Grünland ) eine Runde, Richtung Altenbödingen ( Lohmar, Franzhäuschen, Happerschoss. Bröl. Altenbödingen Niederhalberg, Stachelhardt, Stockum und retoure )
40 - 50 Km 4-5 Stunden ca 800 Hm.
Wetter sollte klappen.
Bei Interesse - insbesondere der Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer - PN an mich 
fahre den Treffpunkt nur mit Teilnehmermeldung an !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (19. November 2010)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahre am Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr Donrath (Parkplatz Rammes Grünland ) eine Runde, Richtung Altenbödingen ( Lohmar, Franzhäuschen, Happerschoss. Bröl. Altenbödingen Niederhalberg, Stachelhardt, Stockum und retoure )
> 40 - 50 Km 4-5 Stunden ca 800 Hm.
> Wetter sollte klappen.
> ...



Hallo Willibald,
schön, dass du eine Tour ab Donrath anbietest.
Ich bin nicht da. Ich hole meine WP-Punkte beim Skifahren auf dem Pitztaler Gletscher.
VG
Werner


----------



## AnjaR (19. November 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Willibald,
> schön, dass du eine Tour ab Donrath anbietest.
> Ich bin nicht da. Ich hole meine WP-Punkte beim Skifahren auf dem Pitztaler Gletscher.
> VG
> Werner


 
Viel Spass und hoffentlich gutes Wetter


----------



## Dart (20. November 2010)

Hallo Willibald,

wir würden ab Franzhäuschen dazustoßen. Passt 10:30 ??.

Anja und Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (20. November 2010)

Hi, 
10:30 Uhr Franzhäuschen passt !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kollins (20. November 2010)

Hey team, ich bin morgen leider verhindert 
Schwiegereltern ...


----------



## Alien (25. November 2010)

Moin Zusammen,

wohne jetzt seit nem knappen Jahr bei Overath. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich mich hier in der näheren Umgebung wenig (bis gar nicht) auskenne.

@ Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer: Wäre es möglich mal ne Tour mit euch zu fahren? Wie sieht es mit den Konditionen (Trainingsstand, etc...) aus? Halte mich zur Zeit mit der Wahner Heide bzw. "Hasenbergrunde" (?) fit.

Gruß Alien


----------



## Mc Wade (25. November 2010)

Hallo,
werde vorraussichtlich am Samstag eine Runde drehen !
Daten:
11:00 UHR - 15:00 UHR, Parkplatz Rammes Grünland Lohmar, Aggertal und Naafbachtal ( mal sehen was Mockemässig so geht ) möchte ca 1000 Hm und 50 Km bewältigen.
Sind nicht schnell  aber ausdauernd  unterwegs. Zwischendurch besteht immer die Möglichkeit ( auch für Ortsfremde ) auszusteigen !
Bei Interesse bitte um kurze Nachricht hier oder per PN !
Sollte sich keiner melden, wird der Treffpunkt nicht angefahren!
Änderungen werde ich ggf. hier zeitnah veröffentlichen.
Sollte dies nicht reichen, fahre schon um 10:00 UHR am Spicher( Troisdorf ) Waldstadion los, wäre dann insgesammt ca 1,5 Stunden mehr 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## AnjaR (25. November 2010)

Hi Willibald,
Jörg und ich sind für dieses WE raus, da wir in Trier sind. Fahrt für uns mal ein Stündchen mit. Oder bekommt man fürs Stadtbesichtigen auch WP-Punkte?
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser, damit das Fahren wieder Spaß macht.
Viel Spaß am Samstag.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Mc Wade (26. November 2010)

Na,.............. dann mal viel Spaß !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2010)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werde vorraussichtlich am Samstag eine Runde drehen !
> Gruss
> Willibald



Schade, ich muss am Samstag arbeiten.
Zudem habe ich heute noch tierischen Muskelkater vom Tiefschneefahren und dickes Blut von der Höhe.
VG Werner


----------



## kollins (29. November 2010)

Hallo Werner,

willkommen zurück aus dem in dem Schnee 
Startest du am Mittwoch eine Tour?

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## bibi1952 (30. November 2010)

kollins schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> willkommen zurück aus dem in dem Schnee
> Startest du am Mittwoch eine Tour?
> ...



Ja,
habe bei meiner Sonntagstour neue Trails  bei Honrath erkundet. Aber große Steigungen sind wegen dem Schnee nicht fahrbar.
Werde ein Tour für Mittwochabend ins LMB setzen. Da ich letzten Mittwoch -15° auf dem Gletscher hatte, sind die jetzigen Temperaturen noch erträglich beim Biken.
VG
Werner


----------



## kollins (30. November 2010)

Super bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich will es wissen

wie es bei Schnee geht. Bevor der große Regen am Sonntag kommt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11140

VG
Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Werner,
ich will sehen ob ich mich morgen loseisen kann, wenn ich kann..... sind dann Spikes angeordnet  ?

Melde mich morgen nochmal !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## AnjaR (4. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Naafbachtal. Müsste bei dem Wetter ein Traum sein. Wir hatten uns schon länger zum Ahrtalglühen angemeldet und kommen daher nicht mit. Aber wir werden fleißig sein.
Berichtet nach der Tour mal wie der Boden so war.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kollins (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Tour heute!
Super Strecke super Mitfahrer - so wie es sein sollte 
Nur die Knie könnten weniger Blau sein


----------



## kollins (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Werner, Willbald und...,

die nÃ¤chsten 16 Tage sollen weiterhin seeehr kalt bleiben.
Nachdem wir heute die Vorteile von Spikereifen bewundern durften habe ich mal recherchiert und folgendes Angebot gefunden:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Reifen-Sc...pike-Claw-Drahtreifen-559::6953.html?refID=gb

Satz 75,80â¬ ...

Hat einer von euch Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung?

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,

Konstantin


----------



## Mc Wade (4. Dezember 2010)

@kollins
also ich eher nicht, habe aber auch noch keinen Adler gemacht .... möglicherweise änder ich dann meine Meinung 

Aber ehrlich, denke die Spikes machen nur Sinn mit einem 2ten Laufradsatz... und das ist es mir in unseren Gefilden nicht wert !

Da steige ich dann lieber ab ... oder verzichte aufs überholen 

Trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot ... schönen Sonntag und bis demnächx !

@AnjaR/Dart
die Runde heute war super, aber ich denke Ihr habt´s auch gut getroffen ...hattet ja den Ahrtalguru  persönlich zum guiden dabei !
Hier bei uns im Naafbachtal/Holzbachtal/Wenigerbachtal waren die Wege schön frostig und mit mächtig Laub auf den Trails ....entsprechend anstrengend war es dann auch 
Alles in allem war es gut fahrbar, wenn auch ca doppelt so lange 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Dart (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Matschfahrer,

das Auswärtsspiel an der Ahr war schon schön, mit 13 Leuten waren wir unterwegs. Auf der Höhe hat es aber mächtig gewindet und einen ganz schön ausgekühlt. Wir sind aber die Tour nicht bis zum Schluss mitgefahren, vor dem letzten Berg sind Anja und ich aber abgerollt und zum Auto zurück. Anjas Erkältung hat sie doch arg ausgebremst und ich war auch ziemlich durchgefroren.

Im Moment schneit es noch bei uns bei +0,5°C. Hoffentlich beleibt es frostig damit die Trails so schön fahrbar bleiben.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich will es Wissen Tour
Vier Mitstreiter wollten es auch wissen, wie es ist, im Schnee über die Trails im Naafbach-, Holzbach- und Wenigerbachtal zu fahren. 
Mit von der Partie waren:
Wolfgang (kurvenkratzer)
Willibald (McWade)
Konstantin (kollins)
Niclas (nw-biker)​Die Trails waren griffig, aber anstrengend zu fahren.  Auch die neuen Brücken über die Naaf waren schneebedeckt.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/793947]
	
[/URL]

Die Bachdurchfahrten waren teilweise mit Eis bedeckt, bzw. die Uferbereiche vereist. Auch Wolfgang schreckte nicht zurück und meisterte die Durchfahrt mit seinen neuen Spikesreifen.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/793945]
	
[/URL]

Bei der Rückfahrt erwiesen sich die Spikesbereifung von Wolfgang und Niclas vorteilhaft. Konstantin mußte bei der Abfahrt nach Kreuznaaf auf den Eisplatten sein Bike unfreiwillig verlassen und erlebte einen intensiven Bodenkontakt.
Trotzdem war die Tour auch wegen den landschaftlichen Ausblicken ein Genuss. In den 3 Stunden quälten wir uns 684 Höhenmeter im Schnee hoch. Vielen Dank an die geduldigen Mitfahrern.
VG Werner


----------



## kollins (5. Dezember 2010)

@ Werner 
schöne Zusammenfassung der Tour und schöne Bilder 
@ Willibald
Einen Adler machen ist ... - ich sag mal fliegen ist schöner 
Bzgl. der Reifen Frage werde ich es bei der kommenden Tour etwas vorsichtiger angehen lassen und dann entscheiden. 

Ich wünsche allseits ein schönes Restwochenende!

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Matschfahrer,

heute kann ich leider nicht meine Spuren in den Schnee prägen, Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (8. Dezember 2010)

Euch viel Spaß im Schnee. Mal sehen, wie weit Ihr kommt. Bei uns hier oben ist das Durchkommen sehr anstrengend. Gestern haben wir rund um Seelscheid auf Wald-  und Wiesenwegen ca. zwei Stunden für lächerliche 10 - 12 km gebraucht. Irgendwie wollte unser Hinterrad immer überholen. Und wirklich festgefahren oder getreten war der Schnee auch nicht. Teilweise sind wir durch 20 cm tiefen, unberührten Schnee gefahren. War aber bei blauem Himmel super lustig. Und im Tiefschnee fällt man weich.


----------



## Mc Wade (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Matschfahrer
mir is was dazwischen gekommen-kann daher heute nicht !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

Es geht weiter


----------



## AnjaR (8. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es geht weiter


 
Schade, dass Ihr den 18. gewählt habt. Da sind wir in den Bergen Skifahren. Gibt's eigentlich einen Weihnachtsmarkt, der noch nach Weihnachten geöffnet hat?


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bei der gestrigen Mittwochsabendtour fanden sich trotz des intensiven Schneefalls 4 Mitfahrer ein. Die Wegeverhältnisse waren super und der Schnee griffig.
Unsere Tour führte entlang der Sülz bis nach Hoffnungsthal, auf den Berg nach Durbusch (der Waldweg hatte am Nachmittag einen Schneeflug gesehen) und durch den tiefen Schnee steil nach Jexmühle runter. Diese Abfahrt blieb nicht sturzfrei, aber im tiefen Schnee konnte man sich schmerzfrei abrollen. Auch die anschließend Abfahrt von Honrath zum Schloss Auel war im Schnee super zu fahren.
Nach 2,5 Stunden erreichten alle heil und müde wieder den Parkplatz.
VG 
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (9. Dezember 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schade, dass Ihr den 18. gewählt habt. Da sind wir in den Bergen Skifahren. Gibt's eigentlich einen Weihnachtsmarkt, der noch nach Weihnachten geöffnet hat?



Soviel ich weiß, hat der in Bad Neuenahr zwischen den Tagen geöffnet.
Wäre ja auch mal ne Maßnahme!


----------



## AnjaR (9. Dezember 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, hat der in Bad Neuenahr zwischen den Tagen geöffnet.
> Wäre ja auch mal ne Maßnahme!


 
He, das wär doch Lustig. Zwischen den Tagen haben wir auch Zeit und könnten somit auch schon tagsüber.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Dezember 2010)

Bin mal für eine Woche weg.

Teste den Schnee im Allgäu.

Danach Weihnachtsfeiern, daher in diesem Jahr keine Mittwochstouren mehr.

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, eigentlich wollten wir es Bibi am letzten Wochenende gleich tun und für vier Tage zum Skifahren nach Wagrain fahren. Leider haben wir beide uns eine kräftige Bronchitis gefangen. Anja war schon krank mit runter gefahren und konnte nur am Sonntag eine langsame Abfahrt machen. Mich hat es dann am Samstag Abend umgehauen.

Vorläufig werden wir wohl außer Schnee schippen keinen anderen Sport machen.

Wir wünschen Euch allen ein frohes und gesundes Weihnachtfest.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Mc Wade (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja, dann mal gute Besserung !
Schieße mich meinem Vorredner....äh Schreiber an.....
allen frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...lasst euch reich beschenken...(Ideen gibts bei Bikern ja genug)
Auf das all Eure Wünsche und Hoffnungen in Erfüllung gehen 

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bin wieder heil vom Skifahren zurück gekommen. Es war eine tolle Woche mit super viel Neuschnee. Bin nur ein Tag komplett auf der Piste gewesen. Habe sonst viele Spuren im Gelände hinterlassen.

Hier ein Beispiel:
So sah der Hang von oben aus.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/802920]
	
[/URL] 

Dann kam die einsame Spur:


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/802919]
	
[/URL]
Diese Strecke war nicht Moutainbiketauglich.

Heute wird keine Mittwochstour stattfindet, da wir heute eine Weihnachtsfeier mit der Firma haben.


Ich wünsche allen ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest.



Wenn das Wetter am 2. Festtag gut ist, werde ich eventuell eine Tour ins LMB setzen.

VG
Werner


----------



## kollins (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und gute Erholung vom Weinachtsstress.   

@ Werner was für eine leckere Abfahrt! Bist du über die Zäune gesprungen?

Ob ich bei der nächsten Tour mit dabei sein kann muss ich mal sehen, da auch mich grade eine Grippe schwer in schach hält.... 

Beste Grüße und feiert schön!

Kollins


----------



## Dickertrix (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, auch von mir ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und Alles Gute für 2011. Bleibt gesund, denn ohne die Gesundheit geht nichts  Ich hoffe der Stress läßt jetzt langsam etwas nach damit man(n) sich wieder im Gelände auf dem Trecker sieht  So long....... Winni


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2010)

Die TT-Zentrale wünscht allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen 
guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ( das mit dem Rutschen nicht zu wörtlich nehmen )!
Uwe, Thomas und Barbara




 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

 CPT Team 

 *
wünschen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 



 und besinnliche Festtage 

​


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
ã
ã
2 - 3 Fahrer habe ich schon beisammen, hÃ¤tte von Euch jemand Lust bei der Jagd mitzumachen? Der Termin steht fÃ¼r den 20. - 22.Mai, natÃ¼rlich mit Campen auf der Manie.

Bei Interesse in der IG *24h von Finale Ligure 2011 KBU *anmelden.

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Matschfahrer,

die letzten Vorbereitungen für den Abend sind abgeschlossen und es kehrt die letzte Ruhe vor dem Sturm  ein.

Wir wünschen Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2011 und rutscht gut rüber.

Wenn es nicht zu früh wird versuchen wir morgen um 12:00 am Naafshäuschen zu sein.

Alles Gute
Anja & Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
da wir seit nunmehr fast drei Wochen erkältungsbedingt nicht mehr auf dem Rad draussen waren, haben wir keine Vorstellung wie die Wege fahrbar sind. Gebt doch bitte mal einen kurzen Lagebericht, wie es ausschaut und wo man am besten fahren kann.
Wir würden heute dann gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Mc Wade (2. Januar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> da wir seit nunmehr fast drei Wochen erkältungsbedingt nicht mehr auf dem Rad draussen waren, haben wir keine Vorstellung wie die Wege fahrbar sind. Gebt doch bitte mal einen kurzen Lagebericht, wie es ausschaut und wo man am besten fahren kann.
> Wir würden heute dann gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo.....frohes neues Jahr,
gestern waren die Wege ( alle die nicht geräumt werden ), Aggertal, Naafbachtal, Wahner Heide, ausgesprochen schlecht ....nicht zu empfehlen! Denke ist heute nicht besser 
Sprich : sucht Euch ne andere Beschäftigung
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Januar 2011)

Mal schauen, wie die Wege am Mittwochabend sind?


----------



## kollins (4. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues ihr alle miteinander,

ich werde meine Seuche trotz Antibiotika nicht richtig los, von daher weis ich noch nicht ob ich am Mittwoch mit dabei sein kann...  

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## Dart (5. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir an alle ein gesundes und frohes neues Jahr.

Ich bin Kollins schon eine Stufe voraus, bei mir ist es nur noch ein lästiger, trockener Reizhusten. Aber die Kondition hat mächtig gelitten. Bin am Sonntag mit Anja mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, so fertig bin ich nach 200 hm noch nie gewesen.

Für heute abend entscheide ich kurzfristig, entweder bin pünktlich am Start oder halt nicht dabei.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Mc Wade (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
bei der aktuellen Wettervohersage werde ich versuchen morgen früh eine Runde zu drehen, bin somit morgen Abend nicht dabei !
Allen anderen viel Spaß, Schwimmflügel und Badekappe nicht vergessen 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (11. Januar 2011)

Tja, meine Wochenendtouren haben mich wieder zurückgeworfen. Bin diese Woche wieder krankgeschrieben, also erst mal raus.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich lasse den Termin mal stehen.

Habe aber wegen den Regenvorhersagen keine große Hoffnung, dass gefahren werden kann.

Tagsüber muss ich arbeiten. Meine Skiwoche habe ich auch schon verschoben. Warte auf kälteres Wetter.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Januar 2011)

Sage die Tour für heute ab.
Laut Wetterradar kommt noch ein dickes Regengebiet in den nächsten Stunden.
in 2 Wochen werde ich wieder die Tour anbieten.
VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (12. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht biete ich dann kommenden Mittwoch was an !
Tradition muß erhalten werden 

Vorraussichtlich werde ich auch am kommenden Samstag/ Sonntag, in Abhängigkeit von der Wetterlage was fahren, entscheide ich Freitag und kündige es dann offiziell an  !

@ Werner... viel Spaß im Allgäu !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kollins (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

@ Willibald kommendes Wochende klingt gut, das Wetter soll laut Bericht auch passen. An was für eine Tour hattes du gedacht?

@ Werner viel Spaß beim Skivergnügen - drücke die Daumen für Neuschnee 

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin (bald mit neuem Rad)


----------



## Mc Wade (12. Januar 2011)

Hab noch keinen Plan gemacht , aber denke an Kupfersieferbachtal, Sülztaltrails, Honrath ect, 4 Stündchen bei gemässigtem Tempo sollen es schon werden, wollte dann vormittags so ca 10-11Uhr in Donrath los ....
genaueres folgt Freitag !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (12. Januar 2011)

Sonntag ab ca. 11 Uhr könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Vorausgesetzt es wird gaaaaaanz langsam gefahren und es regnet nicht.


@Werner
Viel Spaß im Schnee.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## kollins (12. Januar 2011)

Hey freue mich auf die Tour 

Da ich krankheitsbedingt auch nicht mehr so gut im training bin würde ich mich auch über eine gemäßigt Gangart freuen.

Zur not finde ich auch alleine nach hause 

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2011)

Warum muss ich im Moment bei Naafbachtal und Rad nur an sowas denken?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht weil du an eine schöne Sommertour in kurzen Klamotten im Naaftal denkst?


----------



## AnjaR (12. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil du an eine schöne Sommertour in kurzen Klamotten im Naaftal denkst?


 
Wir fahren dort nur so.
Dann wird wenigstens nichts dreckig


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Januar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen Plan gemacht , aber denke an Kupfersieferbachtal, Sülztaltrails, Honrath ect, 4 Stündchen bei gemässigtem Tempo sollen es schon werden, wollte dann vormittags so ca 10-11Uhr in Donrath los ....
> genaueres folgt Freitag !
> Gruss
> Willibald



Samstag könnte ich auch noch biken, da ich erst Sonntag Richtung München fahre. Irgendwie fühle ich mich total träge.

Dran ist aber nur das Wetter schuld.

Wie sieht es am Samstagmittag ab Donrath gegen 13:00 Uhr aus?

Tourstrecke: Lohmarer Wald-Kaldauer Wald-Steinbruch-Happerschoß-an der Talsperre entlang bis nach Pohlhausen-Krahwinkel-Naafbachtal-Donrath
Wird ca. 3-4 Stunden dauern bei mäßigem Tempo, nicht so traillastig.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (13. Januar 2011)

Samstag 13 Uhr Donrath schaffe ich nicht . Aber evtl. 14 Uhr Kaldauer Wald. Gibt's die Möglichkeit sich dort irgendwo zu treffen?
Wenn es mir dann doch zu schnell wird (bin wegen langer Erkältung noch nicht ganz fit), kann ich mich jeder Zeit ausklinken, da ich mich dort etwas auskenne. Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt.

Gruß
Anja

PS: Wenn ich den See in unserem Garten sehe, brauche ich die Motovation einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Mc Wade (13. Januar 2011)

Was mich betrifft: Samstag is eh schon schlecht, aber 13:00 Uhr ....das wird mir zu spät 
Werde am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ab Donrath fahren, genaueres morgen !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kollins (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich kann am Samstag nicht... aber Sonntag passt! 

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Termin ist online.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11225

Ich brauche dringend Bewegung.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (14. Januar 2011)

Der Termin für Sonntag steht dann auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11230
Allen anderen für Samstag viel Spaß!
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## AnjaR (14. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie passen beide Termine nicht so ganz.
Samstag könnte ich um ca. 14 Uhr bei Franzhäuschen sein. Aber ich glaube, Werner und Winnie, Ihr seid mir zu schnell. Daher wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß. Ich werde dann eine Runde alleine drehen.
Sonntag 11 Uhr ist klasse, leider müssen wir aber unerwartet um ca. 13:30 Uhr los zum Familienkaffee. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Euch ca. 1,5 h zu begleiten und dann Richtung Seelscheid abzudrehen? Dann würde ich am Sonntag am Treffpunkt sein.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Mc Wade (14. Januar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Irgendwie passen beide Termine nicht so ganz.
> Samstag könnte ich um ca. 14 Uhr bei Franzhäuschen sein. Aber ich glaube, Werner und Winnie, Ihr seid mir zu schnell. Daher wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß. Ich werde dann eine Runde alleine drehen.
> Sonntag 11 Uhr ist klasse, leider müssen wir aber unerwartet um ca. 13:30 Uhr los zum Familienkaffee. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Euch ca. 1,5 h zu begleiten und dann Richtung Seelscheid abzudrehen? Dann würde ich am Sonntag am Treffpunkt sein.
> 
> ...



Klar, kannst an mehreren Stellen aussteigen - Gammersbacher Mühle oder Kupfersiefer Bach würden sich anbieten !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Januar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Klar, kannst an mehreren Stellen aussteigen - *Gammersbacher Mühle oder Kupfersiefer Bach* würden sich anbieten !
> Gruss
> Willibald



Stimmt über 2 Bergrücken in dann bis du schon im Naafbachtal und dann nur noch hoch .


----------



## kollins (14. Januar 2011)

hey Sven, 

bist du auch mit von der Partie?

Würde mich freuen! 

cheers


----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wir sind zwar am Sonntag auch noch eingeladen, aber ich schliesse mich gerne für 1-2 Stündchen an. (wenn möglich) 
"Leicht und langsam" klingt nach den Feiertagen und der Erkältungswelle ganz gut.
Schliesslich muß der Weihnachtsspeck ja so langsam mal weg! ;-)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Mc Wade (15. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt über 2 Bergrücken in dann bis du schon im Naafbachtal und dann nur noch hoch .



Wie wahr, endlich einer der sich auskennt
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Januar 2011)

kollins schrieb:


> hey Sven,
> 
> bist du auch mit von der Partie?
> 
> ...



nee das wird mir zu viel .. werde mich was in der WH vergnügen ..muss mal sehen wie weit ich komme


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Januar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Wie wahr, endlich einer der sich auskennt
> Gruss
> Willibald



ja teilweise ..in diese Ecke fahre ich eigentlich ziemlich selten ...aber die Gammesbacher Mühle sagt mir was. Da gibt es auch schöne Trails und ein kleiner DH bzw. Uphill in der Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (15. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja teilweise ..in diese Ecke fahre ich eigentlich ziemlich selten ...aber die Gammesbacher Mühle sagt mir was. Da gibt es auch schöne Trails und ein kleiner DH bzw. Uphill in der Ecke



Kleiner Downhill....jo...aber wo sind denn da Uphills


----------



## AnjaR (15. Januar 2011)

So, war jetzt 'ne lockere Runde im oberen Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtal drehen. Gut, dass ich nicht gestern unterwegs war. Da müssen viele Teile des Weges noch unter Wasser gestanden haben. Der Weg vom Naafbachtal nach Deesem hoch war im ersten Stück nur Matsch und Baumteile. Im Wenigerbachtal bin ich durch knöcheltiefen Schlamm gefahren bzw. hab da durch geschoben. Durch Schnee fahren ist auch nicht anstrengender. Ausser ein paar Reiter war keiner sonst unterwegs. Schön, diese Ruhe im Wald.

Mal sehen, ob ich morgen um 11 Uhr beim Ramme bin. Wenn nicht, wartet bitte nicht.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Januar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Kleiner Downhill....jo...aber wo sind denn da Uphills



Wenn man die Gammesbachermühle abwärts entlang fährt und sich rechts hält kommt man zu einem kurzen steilen Uphill


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Januar 2011)

Anja wie sieht es denn im Holzbachtal aus .. da war ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr


----------



## AnjaR (15. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Anja wie sieht es denn im Holzbachtal aus .. da war ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr


 
Bestimmt sehr nass, man muss den Bach ja öfters queren.
Ob viel Schneebruch rumliegt, kann ich nicht sagen, da wir im Tiefschnee aufgegeben haben und wieder hochgeschoben haben.
Können wir ja mal gemeinsam erforschen.


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Januar 2011)

Habe gestern eine nette Runde mit Christian um die Wahnbachtalsperre gedreht. Auf der Rücktour sind wir wegen den nassen Verhältnissen nicht durchs Weniger- und Naafbachtal gefahren, sondern haben den HCM unter die Stollen genommen.
Wir waren knapp 4 Stunden unterwegs, haben dabei über 40 km zurückgelegt und 814 hm erklommen. Danach waren wir fertig.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (17. Januar 2011)

Wie angekündigt:
Mittwochstour am 19.01. ist eingestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11243

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Januar 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt:
> Mittwochstour am 19.01. ist eingestellt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11243
> 
> ...



Super
würdevolle Vertretung.
Ich appeliere zu vielen Anmeldungen.
VG aus München. Habe platte Füße vom heutigen 6-stündigen Messebesuch. G2-Training
Werner


----------



## AnjaR (18. Januar 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Super
> würdevolle Vertretung.
> Ich appeliere zu vielen Anmeldungen.


 
Ich kann mittwochs nicht



bibi1952 schrieb:


> VG aus München. Habe platte Füße vom heutigen 6-stündigen Messebesuch. G2-Training
> Werner


 
6 Stunden "Laufen" bringt doch irre viele Punkte im WP

Anja


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> 6 Stunden "Laufen" bringt doch irre viele Punkte im WP...



Nix da, Gehen als Laufen eintragen darf nur Bushbiker


----------



## AnjaR (18. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix da, Gehen als Laufen eintragen darf nur Bushbiker


 
Schade


----------



## Dart (21. Januar 2011)

Habe noch einen kurzfristigen Termin im LMB eingetragen: hier

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Mitfahrer.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Januar 2011)

Wollte mal nicht im Naafbachtal fahren.

Hier der Eintrag zur nächsten Mittwochstour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11266

VG
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Januar 2011)

Wer Lust hat am Samstag zu strampeln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11282

und so sah es da am Jahresanfang aus: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11437

Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Januar 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat am Samstag zu strampeln:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11282
> 
> Wolfgang



Würde gerne mitfahren, muss aber am Vormittag arbeiten

Viel Spass

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (28. Januar 2011)

Ich leider auch nicht......bin schon anders verplant !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (28. Januar 2011)

O.K. umdisponiert bin am Start
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. Januar 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitfahren, muss aber am Vormittag arbeiten
> 
> Viel Spass
> 
> VG Werner


Ruf an wenn Du fertig bist, vielleicht sind wir in der Nähe...
Wolfgang


----------



## Mc Wade (28. Januar 2011)

Da war ich wohl was schnell, sorry..... nächstes mal bin ich dabei !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Februar 2011)

Fahre heute nicht

Muss Karneval feiern

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 
für morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Daher werden wir eine Tour fahren. Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr in Franzhäuschen sein und dann schauen, was so geht. Tempo wird eher gemütlich sein. 
Wir freuen uns, wenn sich noch jemand anschließt. 

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> für morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Daher werden wir eine Tour fahren. Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr in Franzhäuschen sein und dann schauen, was so geht. Tempo wird eher gemütlich sein.
> Wir freuen uns, wenn sich noch jemand anschließt.
> 
> ...



Bin morgen mit der Kapellchentruppe ab 09:30 Uhr unterwegs. Werde mal Schauen, ob wir gegen 11:00 Uhr in Franzhäuschen vorbeikommen.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (6. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> für morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Daher werden wir eine Tour fahren. Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr in Franzhäuschen sein und dann schauen, was so geht. Tempo wird eher gemütlich sein.
> Wir freuen uns, wenn sich noch jemand anschließt.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, 
11 Uhr klappt nicht, da uns privat was dazwischen gekommen ist.


----------



## kollins (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

auferstanden aus Ruinen - hab euer Post erst grade gesehen...

Fahrt ihr dann später?

LG Kollins


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Wetter will ich am Mittwochabend nochmal ins Naafbachtal fahren.

Hier die Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11315

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Wetter wird man richtig nervös, wenn man so auf der Arbeit sitzt. Leider fliege ich heute Abend nach Budapest und komme erst morgen um 22:00 Uhr zurück .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (8. Februar 2011)

Dafür war ich gerade eine Runde über die Trails Marailinden und dann oberes Naafbachtal ab Blindenaaf drehen.
Herrlich bei dem Wetter.  Da macht's auch nichts, dass man an einzelnen Stellen knöcheltief durch Matsch pflügt.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Dafür war ich gerade eine Runde über die* Trails Marailinden und dann oberes Naafbachtal ab Blindenaaf drehen*.
> Herrlich bei dem Wetter.  Da macht's auch nichts, dass man an einzelnen Stellen knöcheltief durch Matsch pflügt.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Die muss du mir mal im Sommer zeigen


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

so sieht meine Aufhängung der Kettenstrebe seit letztem Sonntag aus





Hat aber gut 4 Jahre Naafbachtaleinsatz ausgehalten.
Mal schauen, was der Hersteller dazu sagt.

VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ... gut 4 Jahre *Naafbachtaleinsatz* ...Mal schauen, was der Hersteller dazu sagt...



Eindeutig unsachgemäßer Einsatz => keine Garantie, keine Kulanz!
Bei dem Sumpfgebiet rostet sogar Alu weg 
Viel Glück


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Werner,

sieht ja úbel aus lol:bin grad in Budapest, interssante Zeichen hier auf der Tastatur). Du musst ja ordentlich Bumms in den Beinen haben . Ist das vom Fusion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollins (8. Februar 2011)

@ Kettenfresser / Anjar da  würde ich gerne mitkommen!

@ Bibi mann mann mann das sieht echt übel aus...  

Drücke dir bei Fusion die Daumen, du kannst dein Bild ja mal hier reinsetzen: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503585

Vieleicht macht Dir dann der Fusion Support ein kulantes Angebot...


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Februar 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Ist das vom Fusion?



Ich haue keinen Hersteller in die Pfanne!



> Du musst ja ordentlich Bumms in den Beinen haben .



Ich weiß nicht, bei 69 kg Körpergewicht fehlt die Masse. Mit zunehmendem Alter läßt der Bumms sowieso nach


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
schlage folgendes vor: Höhenmeter sammeln im 7-Gebirge, 19.2. 10h, siehe "Termine", http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11356. Wer kommt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Februar 2011)

Haben letztes Wochenende auch eine unfreiwillige Kurve (aufgrund katastrophaler Ortsunkenntnis) im Naafbachtal gedreht. Die Gegend hat Potential.


----------



## trailrider_muc (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist morgen jemand in Siegburg oder Umgebung unterwegs?

Hätte Lust ne 1-2 Std. Runde zu drehen.

Dann evtl. bis morgen,

Sebastian


----------



## Mc Wade (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Sebastian, würde gerne ne kleine Runde fahren....kann aber nur spontan je nach Lage  los, wird daher mit ner gemeinsamen Runde eher nix 
Ein andermal vielleicht !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Dart (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11372

Startpunkt ist allerdings oben in Höffen, am Einstieg zum "Neuner".

Gruß


----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingetragen:
> 
> ...


 
immer mittwochs
Da kann ich nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Februar 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingetragen:
> 
> ...



Nachtschicht


----------



## kurvenkratzer (22. Februar 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für Mittwoch einen Termin eingetragen...



schön, Jörg, am Mi abend ist allerdings schlimmstenfalls Eisregen angesagt. Wie wäre es mit einer Spontanrunde heute abend (ca 18h).

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11377

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (22. Februar 2011)

Nee, heute Abend kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß



kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> schön, Jörg, am Mi abend ist allerdings schlimmstenfalls Eisregen angesagt. Wie wäre es mit einer Spontanrunde heute abend (ca 18h).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11377
> 
> Gruß


----------



## kollins (22. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich wäre gerne dabei, leider bin ich morgen eingeladen.

Beste Grüße,

Konstantin


----------



## Dickertrix (25. Februar 2011)

So eine Schei...... jetzt hatte ich mir über den Winter eine einigermaßen akzeptable Kondition erarbeitet und nun haut mich eine richtige fette Erkältung von den Kindern aus den Schuhen. Na ja, geht auch vorbei. euch ein schönes WE auf dem MTB und bis die Tage.....
Winni


----------



## AnjaR (25. Februar 2011)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> So eine Schei...... jetzt hatte ich mir über den Winter eine einigermaßen akzeptable Kondition erarbeitet und nun haut mich eine richtige fette Erkältung von den Kindern aus den Schuhen. Na ja, geht auch vorbei. euch ein schönes WE auf dem MTB und bis die Tage.....
> Winni


 
Na dann mal gut Besserung. Hoffe, dass sich das nicht zu lange hinschleppt.
Ob das Bike dieses WE raus kommt, wird sich zeigen. Fete, Karneval und Regen sind keine guten Bikebegleiter 

Gruß
Anja


----------



## bibi1952 (8. März 2011)

Hallo,
Karneval ist vorbei!

Jetzt kann wieder gefahren werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11442

Trailhaltige Tour.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (8. März 2011)

Hi Werner,
nehmt eine Säge mit, da auch auf dem bisher fahrbaren Trail unterhalb Wahlen bis Ingersauel jetzt ein paar Sachen auf dem Weg liegen. Sah am Sonntag noch sehr frisch aus. Richtung Kreuznaaf geht auf der Seelscheider Seite eigentlich gar nicht. Es sei denn man klettert gerne mit dem Bike. 
Werde auf dem Step-Board an Euch denken.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Richtung Kreuznaaf geht auf der Seelscheider Seite eigentlich gar nicht. Es sei denn man klettert gerne mit dem Bike.



Das durfte ich eben auch feststellen. 
War mal ein bisschen "Wildern" in fremden Gebieten und hab die Tour vom 10. Oktober letzten Jahres nachgefahren. Nach der ersten Schleife von Seelscheid bis Kreuznaaf und zurück nach Ingersauel war ich schon dermaßen platt vom ewigen klettern, absteigen, schieben, tragen usw. Die beiden anschließenden Schleifen durchs Holzbachtal und über den Hügel zur Agger und wieder zurück waren ok.
Teilweise war der Boden und Pfützen noch gefroren (nachmittags um 4!!), andere Stellen werden wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr trocken, da beneide ich euch echt nicht um diese Pampe


----------



## AnjaR (8. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das durfte ich eben auch feststellen.
> War mal ein bisschen "Wildern" in fremden Gebieten und hab die Tour vom 10. Oktober letzten Jahres nachgefahren. Nach der ersten Schleife von Seelscheid bis Kreuznaaf und zurück nach Ingersauel war ich schon dermaßen platt vom ewigen klettern, absteigen, schieben, tragen usw. Die beiden anschließenden Schleifen durchs Holzbachtal und über den Hügel zur Agger und wieder zurück waren ok.
> Teilweise war der Boden und Pfützen noch gefroren (nachmittags um 4!!), andere Stellen werden wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr trocken, da beneide ich euch echt nicht um diese Pampe


 
Na, was nicht tötet härtet ab .
Aber ich vermisse schon den Flow dieser Trails von der Zeit vor Kyrill. Statt aufzuräumen holzen die dort immer mehr ab und lassen das dann liegen.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. März 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> Richtung Kreuznaaf geht auf der Seelscheider Seite eigentlich gar nicht. Es sei denn man klettert gerne mit dem Bike.
> Gruß
> Anja



Wir geben Dir recht. 
Gestern abend sind wir umgekehrt, dann Deesem hochgefahren und von dort das Wenigerbachtal auf der rechten Seite runter bis zur Holzbrücke. Der Trail war trotz des leichten Regens super und flowig zu fahren.

Danach sind wir nach Höffen hoch und über die Nr. 9 und den Sportplatztrail ins Aggertal gefahren. Die Nr. 9 war mittig von ca. 10 leichten Stämmen, die jemand quer über den Trail gelegt hatte, blockiert. Wir haben alles bei Nacht und Nebel auf Seite geräumt.

So haben wir trotzdem 4 schöne Abfahrten mit 539 Höhenmeter zusammen bekommen.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (10. März 2011)

Wenigerbach ist auf beiden Seiten schön flowig zu fahren.
Schön, wenn Ihr den 9er frei geräumt habt. Dann können wir uns dort beim nächsten Mal austoben.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Dede21 (10. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Danach sind wir nach Höffen hoch und über die Nr. 9 und den Sportplatztrail ins Aggertal gefahren. Die Nr. 9 war mittig von ca. 10 leichten Stämmen, die jemand quer über den Trail gelegt hatte, blockiert. Wir haben alles bei Nacht und Nebel auf Seite geräumt.
> VG Werner



Wir waren am Montag auf der Nr.9 und Schmeissfliege<-. Die Nr9 war frei,dafür war die Schmeissfliege mit Stöcken und Bäumen blockiert. Die haben wir aber auch auf Seite geräumt.


----------



## bibi1952 (19. März 2011)

Hallo

Trotz meines hohen Alters habe ich eine längere Tour durch die Naturschönheiten des Naafbachtalgebietes vor. 
Die Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer" laden ein, den Winterpokal mit einer Tour abzuschließen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11496

Je nach Wetterlage wird auch noch eingekehrt. Bei schönem Wetter wird der Biergarten im Aggerschlößchen eröffnet.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (24. März 2011)

War gestern im Naafbachtal unterwegs. Hier der Trailzustand:

Der Naafbachtrail von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal ist wegen den Baumfällarbeiten bis auf längere Zeit unpassierbar.

Der Naafbachtrail vom Wenigerbachtal bis Ingerauel ist jetzt wieder hindernisfrei befahrbar.

Die Abfahrt Schmeisfliege ist im unteren Teil (linke Abfahrt)komplett mit Holzstämmen zugelegt worden und nicht mehr befahrbar. Der neue rechte Teil ist wegen dem tiefen Sprung über die letzte Hangkante nur was für Könner.

VG 
Werner


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. März 2011)

Moin!

Wegen der Tour am Sonntag.
Fährt vielleicht jemand von Bonn aus mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mc Wade (25. März 2011)

@ Daywalker,
fahre zwar nicht ab Bonn aber wir könnten uns z.B. in Mondorf an der Fähre oder an der Siegfähre treffen, lass mich wissen was Du favorisierst 
beides 10:00 Uhr, wenn wir von dort aus etwas angenehmer über Trails, oder schneller 10:30 Uhr über Radwege/ Straße fahren wollen !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (25. März 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> @ Daywalker,
> fahre zwar nicht ab Bonn aber wir könnten uns z.B. in Mondorf an der Fähre oder an der Siegfähre treffen, lass mich wissen was Du favorisierst
> beides 10:00 Uhr, wenn wir von dort aus etwas angenehmer über Trails, oder schneller 10:30 Uhr über Radwege/ Straße fahren wollen !
> Gruss
> Willibald



*Vergeudet Eure Kräfte nicht!*
Wir fahren ein paar Höhenmeter hoch und runter.

VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (25. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> *Vergeudet Eure Kräfte nicht!*
> Wir fahren ein paar Höhenmeter hoch und runter.
> 
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

deine Tour ist doch nur als kurze Entspannung vor dem Mittagessen angesetzt. Ein Biketag unter 12 h im Sattel tragen die Jungs und Mädels schon gar nicht mehr im Winterpokal ein....schaust du hier ab post 2423 . Ich glaub sogar, dass der Dayandnightwalker am Sonntag nicht bei uns dabei ist, weil wir die Touren parallel und nicht nacheinander anbieten... 


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (25. März 2011)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> Ich glaub sogar, dass der Dayandnightwalker am Sonntag nicht bei uns dabei ist, weil wir die Touren parallel und nicht nacheinander anbieten...
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg,
meine Tour war als Abschluß für unser WP-Team gedacht. 
Jetzt sieht es aus, als ob meine Tour ein Sammelbecken für alle Biker ist, die bei Euch nicht mitfahren.
Vielleicht können wir im Herbst eine SIT-Tour mit Naafbachtal und Aggertal-Nordhang machen. Für diese Abschnitte stehe ich als CO-Guide, wenn gewünscht, zur Verfügung.
VG 
Werner


----------



## kollins (25. März 2011)

buäääh - die chancen stehen für mich schlecht am Sonntag dabei sein zu können... 
Ich sag nur: Kopfgrippe, Mittelohrentzündung, Antibiotika.... und das seit 2 Wochen... hartnäckiger fieser Mist!

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß bei der Tour und gutes Wetter 

Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## AnjaR (25. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> *Vergeudet Eure Kräfte nicht!*
> Wir fahren ein paar Höhenmeter hoch und runter.
> 
> VG Werner


 

Ach Werner, lass sie ruhig überschüssige Kräfte abbauen.
Wenn sie dann am Sonntag noch ihren "schlechten" und ich meinen "guten" Tag habe(n), könnten wir die Tour evtl. im gleichen Tempo fahren. Bei soooooo vielen ambitionierten Männern bekomme ich richtig Angst. 
Aber ich kenne mich ja aus und kann zur Not flüchten.
Spätestens am Biergarten krieg ich Euch wieder ein.
Bis Sonntag.

Anja


@kollins, gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass Du nicht's verschleppst.


----------



## Schnegge (25. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> meine Tour war als Abschluß für unser WP-Team gedacht.
> Jetzt sieht es aus, als ob meine Tour ein Sammelbecken für alle Biker ist, die bei Euch nicht mitfahren.
> Vielleicht können wir im Herbst eine SIT-Tour mit Naafbachtal und Aggertal-Nordhang machen. Für diese Abschnitte stehe ich als CO-Guide, wenn gewünscht, zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Werner,

...hatte bisher jedes Jahr eine Naafbachtaltour im Programm gehabt. Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit das Problem nicht mehr regelmäßig  dort fahren zu können, so dass ich die aktuelle Lage (Querligende Bäume etc.) nicht auf dem Schirm hab. Ich komme daher gerne mal auf Dein Angebot zurück  Also viel Spaß am Sonntag und hoffentlich auch demnächst mal wieder gemeinsam auf dem Trail  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. März 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> @ Daywalker,
> fahre zwar nicht ab Bonn aber wir könnten uns z.B. in Mondorf an der Fähre oder an der Siegfähre treffen, lass mich wissen was Du favorisierst
> beides 10:00 Uhr, wenn wir von dort aus etwas angenehmer über Trails, oder schneller 10:30 Uhr über Radwege/ Straße fahren wollen !
> Gruss
> Willibald



Hi Willibald!

Bin um 10Uhr an der Siegfähre!

Tja, da hat die Schnegge recht

@Schnegge Bin nicht dabei, weil Bruder keine Tour guidet und nichts mehr frei was. Viel spaß und gutes gelingen bei Euerm Event.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mc Wade (26. März 2011)

O.K. 10:00 Uhr traillastige Runde - Aggerschlösschen

Willibald


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. März 2011)

Nabend!

Da hat der Werner aber ne feine Runde zusammengestellt
Da war alles dabei, was das MTB-Herz hat höher schlagen lassen. Naja, bei einigen Teilnehmern auch schneller
War und bin total begeistert vom Naafbachtal und den angrenzenden Tälern.
Und die Gruppe TOP DELUXE
Hat ne menge spaß gemacht.
Vielen dank für diesen herlichen Tag

Am Ende standen leider nicht 100km auf dem Tacho Knapp drunter

Bis zum nächsten mal

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Mc Wade (27. März 2011)

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen
Hatte 88 Km/1100 Hm  auf der Uhr !

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. März 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen
> Hatte 88 Km/1100 Hm  auf der Uhr !
> 
> Gruss
> Willibald



Davon entfallen knapp 34 km und 900 Hm auf die reinen Tourdaten. Recht ordentlich, wie ich finde!


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> War und bin total begeistert vom Naafbachtal und den angrenzenden Tälern...



Jaa, nach 3 Wochen ohne nennenswerten Niederschlag kann man da *fast* ohne Schutzbleche fahren, während man überall sonst in 100km Umkreis inzwischen schon eine Staublunge kriegt, wenn man als dritter oder weiter hinten in der Gruppe unterwegs ist


----------



## AnjaR (27. März 2011)

Danke Werner für die tolle Tour.
Wir waren zwar in meinem Heimatrevier unterwegs, aber ich fahre außer Naafbachtrail (9er, Schmeissfliege und Sportplatztrail natürlich auch) fast alle Wege anders herum (nur deshalb bin ich fast im Bach gelandet). War daher auch für mich wieder ein Highlight. Und wir sind zumíndestens mit vier unseres Teams dabei gewesen. 
Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die gute Stimmung

@Daywalker, schön, wenn es Dir hier gefallen hat. Vielleicht macht Ihr ja mal das Tomburger Auswärtsspiel in unsere Region.

@McWade, wir haben nicht soviele km, da wir näher dran wohnen, haben aber bei insgesamt 45 km 1250 hm geschafft. Der Heimweg hat halt noch zwei Berge.

@Enrgy, Weichei


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @Enrgy, Weichei



Senioren dürfen das !


----------



## Dart (27. März 2011)

Hallo Werner und alle anderen Mitbiker,

auch von mir Danke für den Tollen Tourtag, war eine würdige WP-Abschlusstour .

Das Naafbachtal und die angrenzenden Täler haben sich wirklich von ihrer trockensten Seite gezeigt, so gut sind die Trails nicht oft im Jahr . Allerdings muss man sich an die neue Disziplin "Wandererslalom" erst noch gewöhnen. Wo kamen die denn alle her .

Wie Daywalker schon schrieb: die Teilnehmer TOP DELUXE.

Bis demnächst auf den Trails.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (28. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Mitfahrer,

auch ich habe die trockenen Trails auf der Tour genossen. Die Teamzusammensetzung hat gestimmt. So kam beim jedem helle Freude auf.




Das Team in Startaufstellung​

Der mittlere Naafbachtaltrail mit seinen Herausforderungen


 

 

 



 

 

 




Nach den Trails im Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtal war eine kleine Pause angesagt.


 



Danach war nur noch Grinsen angesagt, von einem Ohrläppchen bis zum anderen.


Holzbachtrails, Nr. 9, Schmeißfliege und zum Abschluß den Sportplatztrail versetzte alle in einen Rausch. Auch ich wollte nur noch laufen lassen.



So waren wir ca. 4 Stunden unterwegs und meine Uhr zeigte 932 Höhenmeter. Hat auch mir viel Spaß gemacht.

VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (28. März 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> (nur deshalb bin ich fast im Bach gelandet).



Warten wir die Videoauswertung mal ab.


----------



## AnjaR (28. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Warten wir die Videoauswertung mal ab.


 
Bin mehr neben als im Bach gelandet, wäre glaube ich sonst nasser geworden.
Der Niklas kriegt das per Bildbearbeitung sicher so hin, dass ich die Querung eigentlich geschafft habe.


----------



## aleuchte (28. März 2011)

Hallo Werner und alle anderen,

Vielen Dank war ne tolle Tour. Team war auch super ! Werde mich Öffters Einklinken.

Wer es nicht mehr weiß Bin der Alex mit dem Canyon Nerve. Ist halt schwierig sich alle namen und Nicknamen zu merken.


Anja lade dich zum Keks & Powerbar ein ! ) Danke. Thomas das nächste Bierchen geht auf mich wenn ich den mal Taschengeld bekomme !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. März 2011)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Hallo Werner und alle anderen,
> 
> Vielen Dank war ne tolle Tour...



Zum Auffrischen der schönen Erinnerungen am Mi:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11545


----------



## Frankie Cologne (29. März 2011)

Tacho zusammen. Gibts von dieser letzten Tour ein Bild mit Streckenverlauf und Höhenmeterprofil?

Mitfahren reizt mich sehr - will aber nicht als möglicher Bremsklotz fungieren...daher im Vorfeld mal schauen

Gruss Frankie


----------



## bibi1952 (29. März 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Tacho zusammen. Gibts von dieser letzten Tour ein Bild mit Streckenverlauf und Höhenmeterprofil?
> 
> Mitfahren reizt mich sehr - will aber nicht als möglicher Bremsklotz fungieren...daher im Vorfeld mal schauen
> 
> Gruss Frankie



Karte mit Streckenprofil gibt es nicht. Ich fahre alles aus dem Kopf und baue die Strecke während der Tour je nach Zustand der Gruppe immer wieder um.
Höhenmeterprofil ist nicht notwendig. Durch die topografischen Gegebenheiten beträgt ein Aufstieg zwischen 60 bis 150 Höhenmeter, dazwischen viele kleine, aber steile Rampen, sodaß dann 800 - 1000 hm in der Gesamtsumme auf dem Tacho stehen. Bei den Abfahrten sieht es ähnlich aus, nette Löcher mit Steilrampen

Am besten fahr einfach mit. Wir haben bisher noch keinen in der Wildnis alleine gelassen.

VG Werner


----------



## aleuchte (29. März 2011)

Hallo mal ne Frage Wer hatte die Helm Kamera dabei  (Hab den Namen nicht mehr im Hirn) und war es diese (Abgespeckte version) 219â¬ im Netz.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486944

 Sollte eigentlich reichen um ein paar Endos aufzuzeichnen 
Kann man an den mitschnitt von der Tour rankommen Bitte

Alex


----------



## aleuchte (29. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Karte mit Streckenprofil gibt es nicht. Ich fahre alles aus dem Kopf und baue die Strecke während der Tour je nach Zustand der Gruppe immer wieder um.
> Höhenmeterprofil ist nicht notwendig. Durch die topografischen Gegebenheiten beträgt ein Aufstieg zwischen 60 bis 150 Höhenmeter, dazwischen viele kleine, aber steile Rampen, sodaß dann 800 - 1000 hm in der Gesamtsumme auf dem Tacho stehen. Bei den Abfahrten sieht es ähnlich aus, nette Löcher mit Steilrampen
> 
> Am besten fahr einfach mit. Wir haben bisher noch keinen in der Wildnis alleine gelassen.
> ...



Werner = Karte  Super  ( Kompliment)


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. März 2011)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Wer hatte die Helm Kamera dabei
> 
> Alex


Das war Niklas, der nw-biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (30. März 2011)

@Bibi

Danke für die Infos. Kann mir jetzt eher ein Bild machen. 

Werden diese kommenden Touren im LMB angezeigt ?

Gruß frankie


----------



## ralphino1 (3. April 2011)

Hi Werner,

auch vom mir noch mal herzlichen Dank für die Tour, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, die Gruppenzusammensetzung hat gepasst und die Trails waren echt klasse, sehr abwechslungsreich; mit kleinem snack zwischendurch, am besten gefallen hatte mir die 9er und die Abfahrt davor, den Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen, mit der steilen Rampe und dem kleinen Kessel am Ende. Bin bei Deiner nächsten Tour auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

an dem Video hab ich natürlich auch Interesse, mal sehen wann er das auf die Kette kriegt, ist ja doch ein bißchen Arbeit  ) 

bis dahin


Ralph


----------



## kurvenkratzer (3. April 2011)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kriminelle Machenschaften am 9er:
Ein ********* hat den Trail auf mindestens 200m Länge vernagelt: 
100mm Nägel im Abstand von 50mm in Wurzeln eingeschlagen, abgeknipst und angespitzt. Hatte vorne und hinten platt. 
Beweisfotos gemacht, Nägel rausgezogen und mitgenommen.

Es sind aber bestimmt noch Nägel da!


----------



## kollins (3. April 2011)

Owei - das kann auch ins Auge gehen! 

Ich bin definitv kein Jurist, aber mMm mindestens versuchte Körperverletzung!

Lade mal bitte die Bilder hoch.

Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## scotty78 (3. April 2011)

Auch aufpassen im unteren Teil der Schmeißfliege!! Schlauch durch den Reifen-Stollen hindurch zerstochen!!! Außerdem ist die Brücke unten weg - zum Ausgleich aber liegt da einiges an Müll rum, u.a. ein verrosteter alter Schlitten, in den reinzufahren / -stürzen wohl wenig erfreulich sein dürfte... 




kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kriminelle Machenschaften am 9er:
> Ein ********* hat den Trail auf mindestens 200m Länge vernagelt:
> ...


----------



## Heiko82 (3. April 2011)

Hier ein Link zum Sammelthread der Nagelaktion auf der 9. Dort habe ich auch ein Bild eingestellt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515314

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## bibi1952 (4. April 2011)

Am Mittwoch werden wir etwas weiter vom Naafbachtal entfernt fahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11568

Hier sind keine Nagelfallen aufgebaut.

VG Werner


----------



## Dickertrix (5. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute, seit Wochen schaue ich sehnsüchtig hier ins Forum und heule  brav vor mich hin. Bin seit nunmehr Wochen ausser Gefecht mit irgendeiner Schei.....  Viruskrankheit. Jetzt muss ich auch noch Antibiotika schlucken, das ist vielleicht ein Mist. Die ganze Winterarbeit im Ars..... Ich hoffe, daß ich im Mai wieder zu Euch kommen kann, wenn Ihr dann noch einen alten Knacker ohne Kondition mitnehmt  Bis dahin wünsche ich euch immer eine handbreit Trail vorm Vorderrad!!!


----------



## AnjaR (5. April 2011)

Hi Winnie,
das klingt ja gar nicht gut.
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und viel Geduld.


----------



## Dart (6. April 2011)

Wär heute gerne dabei, muss aber meinen Sohn in Bonn vom Training abholen und bin nicht vor 19:30 zu Hause. Euch viel Spaß.

P.S. Bibi, meine Rückfrage war eher ironisch zu verstehen. Wir waren ja auch nicht gerade wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (12. April 2011)

Hab mich mal eingetragen, hoffe , dass es am Mittwoch nicht Katzen und Hunde regnet.

Gruß


----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
habe mal was eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11647

könnten 60km werden. Startzeit ist verhandelbar.


----------



## AnjaR (21. April 2011)

Ist mir leider viel zu früh.
Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## aleuchte (22. April 2011)

Würde gerne mitfahren Danke der nachfrage. Bin eben vor einer Stunde in Singapur gelandet. Besuche hier meinen Bruder. Bin Dienstag nächste woche wieder da vieleichte das WE


----------



## ralphino1 (22. April 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal was eingetragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11647
> ...



das war mir heute zu früh,

wär aber am Samstag und Sonntag dabei

ralph


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Mai 2011)

Für Mittwoch steht eine Tour durch das Wenigerbachtal auf dem Programm.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11694​
Der Trail wurde an vielen Stellen frei geräumt. Die Holzbrücke ist durch eine Neue aus Gitterrosten mit 40 cm Breite ersetzt worden. Leider ist das einseitige Geländer etwas hoch, sodass man,wenn man einen kleinen Rahmen fährt, mit dem Lenker hängen bleibt.
Der Trail ist absolut trocken und super schnell mit Racing-Ralph-Reifen zu fahren.

VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (3. Mai 2011)

Kann leider nicht mitkommen, fahre schon tagsüber im 7Geb 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Dickertrix (9. Mai 2011)

Tach Leute, so nun ist es soweit, nach überstandener Krankheit back auf dem MTB. Für Sonntag habe ich mal ein kleines Tourchen eingetragen.
Bis Sonntag?


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo

für kommenden Mittwochabend habe ich eine Endurotour mit schönen technischen Abfahrten auf dem Programm.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11760​
Nicht änfängertauglich!

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (18. Mai 2011)

Sorry,
muß die heutige Tour absagen.
Bei der gestrigen Feier habe ich mir ein Magen-Darm-Problem:kotz: eingefangen. Bin nicht fit und einsatzfähig.
Wird nächsten Mittwoch nachgeholt.
VG Werner


----------



## Dickertrix (18. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung  
Winni


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem letzten Mittwochabend überraschenderweise 12 Mitfahrer die Trails am Hasenberg  mit befahren haben, werde ich für den nächsten Mittwochabend keine Tour anbieten. An dem Donnerstag will ich in Ruhe den Natursteig Sieg erkunden.

Für die Hasenbergtour hatte sich eine super Truppe zusammengefunden. Hat auch mir viel Spass gemacht.

VG
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
wäre nett, wenn jemand mit kommt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11811

Sa, 9h. 
Sind auch Teile des Natursteigs Sieg dabei.

@Werner
ja, Mi war schön, auch wenn das Material stark belastet wurde: ein Sattelbruch, eine Dämpferpumpe krumm...

Aber sonst: immer gut gelaunt!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. Mai 2011)

Mann, war das ein tolles Team!
Trotz lockerer Schrauben und einiger Abwege hatten wir eine Menge Spaß und waren nach fast 9h gut gelaunt und gut müde.


----------



## aleuchte (29. Mai 2011)

Ja das war es! Vielen Dank für das Guiden ! Schön gewählte Strecke alles war dabei was das MTB Herz höher schlagen lässt.Am besten sind natürlich die "Belohnungen"    

Freut mich ein paar neue Bekanntschaften gemacht zu haben die Unterhaltung ist auch nicht zu kurz gekommen.

Wir fahren wieder!!
  FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labtakwon (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, das war wirklich ne nette Tour!
Danke an Wolfgang.
Leider hat mein GPS nicht aufgezeichnet kann mir vielleicht jemand den Track mailen, und gibts irgendwo noch mehr von den Fotos?
Danke Wolf


----------



## aleuchte (29. Mai 2011)

GPX Kann Ich schicken ! (PN  & Email) aber habe nur das drauf was Ich mitgefahren bin.

Pedale:
Ich fahre die *Wellgo WAM-D10 
habe sie aus Taiwan und mit Paypal bezahlt. Hatte 2 Paar und musste ca 9,00 Zoll bezahlen.

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=WAM-D10&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Muss aber jeder selber wissen ob er das Risiko eingeht.

Sind genial ! In MTB-News gibt es auch ein  thread dazu.
*FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2011)

Da hat der Veranstalter ein paar schöne Kurven zusammengekratzt, man kann seine Samstage auch schlechter ausfüllen. Mit dem Track könnte ich auch dienen. Schickes Fotooo. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Labtakwon (30. Mai 2011)

@on any sunday danke! hätte ich gerne als gpx. file als pn wenn möglich


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben, eine I-Mehl Adresse von dir wäre von Vorteil, PN mag keine Anhänge.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Juni 2011)

Sucht Ihr einen qualifizierten Führer????
Bin aber sehr wahrscheinlich noch im Allgäu. 1 Woche später geht was.



ultra2 schrieb:


> ​



Wir waren heute im Naafbachtal und am Hasenberg unterwegs.
Pfade leicht feucht, aber super Grip. Sind gut 3 Stunden auf einsamen Trails unterwegs gewesen und haben 807 hm vernichtet.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin wieder da.

Gestärkt von der Allgäuer Luft; 
frustriert von den Allgäuer Biker, weil die immer 2 Ritzel dicker den Berg schneller rauffahren;
möchte ich am Mittwochabend eine Tour fahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11953​
VG Werner


----------



## Dart (6. Juli 2011)

Hi Werner,

kann sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten später komme, aber ich komme,

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2011)

So, am Abend noch mit dem Kumpel nach Troisdorf ins Krankenhaus gefahren:

Schlüsselbein ist angebrochen -> 3 - 4 Wochen Rucksackverband.

Wie gehts denn dem anderen lädierten?

War ja ein voller Erfolg mit 33% Ausfallrate. Ist aber auch ein ungepflegter Wald, überall hat´s Bäume.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. Juli 2011)

Die gestrige Tour war verhext.

Zuerst Schaltwerksprobleme bei mir, dann der Sturz auf der Schmeißfliege und danach noch der Abflug an der Felsstufe auf dem Sportplatztrail.

Bisher waren meine Touren immer unfallfrei, aber gestern kam es knüppeldick.
Auch bei besten Trailbedingungen muss man voll konzentriert fahren.

Christian habe ich heute telefonisch noch nicht erreicht.

VG
Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Werner,

gut möglich, dass ich heute Abend kurzfristig doch nicht an Deiner Tour teilnehmen kann. Habe mich deshalb vorerst mal wieder ausgetragen.

Grüße

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
für alle Mitfahrer empfehle ich, leichten Spritzschutz ans Bike zu montieren.





VG
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. August 2011)

Hallo,
hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter gut, deshalb:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12134

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## bibi1952 (22. August 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter gut, deshalb:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12134
> ...



Ich kann Montags nie, habe immer ein anderes Meeting.

Mittwochsabend geht immer.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2011)

Ich fahre heute auf jeden Fall. Jetzt scheint die Sonne in mein Büro.

VG Werner


----------



## Juppidoo (25. August 2011)

Hi Werner,

super Tour gestern

Nette Leute und tolle Trails. Ich komm nochmal vorbei, wenn es tocken ist für die Trails, die wir gestern nicht fahren konnten.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## bibi1952 (25. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> super Tour gestern
> 
> ...



War schon heftig gestern Abend. Nasser Untergrund und über 850hm bergauf absolviert.

Wenn es trocken ist, werde ich mal eine Tour mit allen Downhilltrails an den Nordhängen des Aggertals veranstalten. Schau einfach im LMB nach.

VG Werner


----------



## Juppidoo (25. August 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Wenn es trocken ist, werde ich mal eine Tour mit allen Downhilltrails an den Nordhängen des Aggertals veranstalten. Schau einfach im LMB nach.
> ...



Super Idee, dann kommen wir vielleicht mit ein paar Leuten vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (31. August 2011)

Eine überragend schöne Tour heute abend, auch wenn Werner uns seine Fehdehandschuhe vor die Reifen geworfen hat (grüner Pfeil):






Dann waren da noch sechs Irrlichter:





und der Sonnenuntergang, bei dem Werner die Lampe brennen hatte...


----------



## bibi1952 (1. September 2011)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Eine überragend schöne Tour heute abend, auch wenn Werner uns seine Fehdehandschuhe vor die Reifen geworfen hat (grüner Pfeil):



Kann man nicht mal in Ruhe seine Blase entleeren. Handschuhe brauche ich dafür nicht.

Das Naafbachtal hatte gestern abend relativ trockene Trails, bis auf 3 Matschlöcher  im Wenigerbachtal. 
In den knapp 2 Stundenfahrzeit wurden 550 hm bewältigt. 
Mir haben auch die letzten 2 Abfahrten bei völliger Dunkelheit riesig Spass gemacht. 

VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (9. September 2011)

Nächsten Mittwoch findet keine Abendrunde statt.

Werde im Allgäu die Kühe beim Viehscheid mit dem Bike begleiten.


----------



## bibi1952 (19. September 2011)

Hier gut es die nächste Tour am Mittwochabend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12242

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (28. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .
> 
> Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Der Termin passt mir. 

Beim Suchen nach Matschlöcher stelle ich Dir gerne mein Wissen zur Verfügung

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hi Werner,

Super, die meißten habe ich zwar schon in meinem GPS gespeichert, aber es kann nie genug geben.

Ich denke, heute Abend schaffe ich es endlich mal wieder mich bei Dir mit einzureihen. Falls ich jedoch bis 19:10 nicht da bin, könnt Ihr aber aufbrechen.

Bei meinen letzten Touren in unseren Tälern habe ich viele Bäume quer liegen sehen. Vielleicht sollten wir mal gemeinsam ein bischen Trailpflege betreiben.

Gruß


----------



## bibi1952 (28. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal gemeinsam ein bischen Trailpflege betreiben.
> 
> Gruß



Bin ich gerne dabei. Aber am besten bei schlechtem Wetter, dann aind weniger Leute im Wald unterwegs.

Muss meine Kettensäge noch von der Reparatur abholen. Bis zum Adventsmeeting sollten wir das aber schaffen. Terminvorschläge gibt es per PN.

VG
Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. September 2011)

Werner: Wie wäre es denn im Oktober mit einer Naafbachtal- und umliegende Tälertour zu einer "christlichen" Zeit und/oder an einem Wochenende?


----------



## bibi1952 (29. September 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Werner: Wie wäre es denn im Oktober mit einer Naafbachtal- und umliegende Tälertour zu einer "christlichen" Zeit und/oder an einem Wochenende?



Sieht schlecht aus! Bin die nächsten 3 Wochenende total verplant.

Zudem muss dringend Trailpflege betrieben werden. Überall sind morsche Bäume umgefallen. Hier hilft nur ein verstärkter Kettensägeneinsatz. 



VG
Werner


----------



## gotoos (4. Oktober 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus! Bin die nächsten 3 Wochenende total verplant.
> 
> Zudem muss dringend Trailpflege betrieben werden. Überall sind morsche Bäume umgefallen. Hier hilft nur ein verstärkter Kettensägeneinsatz.
> 
> ...



Kaum wird nach Arbeit gerufen, antwortet keiner mehr. 
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst Werner, ich komme mit meiner Säge vorbei und helfe bei der Baumpflege.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Oktober 2011)

Schade

Durch den Dauerregen muß ich die heutige Tour *"Sülztal-Lüderich"* absagen.  Der Ausweichtermin wurde schon festgesetzt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12336

Dann sicher bei besserem Wetter.

VG Werner


----------



## Dart (19. Oktober 2011)

Schade, wäre heute Abend gerne dabei gewesen, habe leider diverse andere Termine. Die Trails über´s Sülztal, Hoffnungsthal und Lüderich kenne ich noch nicht so gut. Falls jemand mit GPS dabei ist, hätte ich Interesse an dem Track . Nur zur rein privaten Nutzung, ehrlich, ich veröffentliche den auch nirgendwo.

Viel Spaß Euch

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Schade, wäre heute Abend gerne dabei gewesen, habe leider diverse andere Termine. Die Trails über´s Sülztal, Hoffnungsthal und Lüderich kenne ich noch nicht so gut. Falls jemand mit GPS dabei ist, hätte ich Interesse an dem Track .
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg,

Oliver (gotoos) zeichnet immer auf, auch meine Verfahrer im Dunkeln.

Die gestrige Tour war etwas heftiger. Ich hatte 725 hm auf meiner Uhr und knapp 37 km auf dem Tacho, aber die Trails haben Spass gemacht.

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Werner,

dachte mir, dass die Tour etwas länger wird. Die Auflistung der Fixpunkte ließ das schon erahnen.

Gruß


----------



## gotoos (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
die Strecke von gestern ist hier zu finden.
http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do?userTracks=gotoos&country=DE
Dort sind auch weitere Strecken von mir zu finden.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
wer kommt morgen, 9h mit?

siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12379

schönes WE!


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi Wolfgang,
leider schon arbeitstechnisch verplant morgen...

Viel Spaß beim Schlammcatchen! 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Seelrider (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

von einem IBC User im Canyon Forum fand ich ein Video zur Fahrwerkseinstellung - "Von der Praxis, für die Praxis" an einem recht anschaulichen Beispiel. 
link   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Servus, 
und wer später bremst, rollt länger!


----------



## gotoos (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Bikesport,
da Werner am Mittwoch nicht kann (Kultur ist angesagt) wollen Christian und ich einen Ho Chi Minh Nightride ab Hennef fahren.
Wer also Lust hat, trägt sich hier ein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12395

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Naafbachtals

Ich habe wieder das Team *"Naafbachtaler Matschfahrer"* für den Winterpokal gegründet.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/208

Wer möchte mitfahren?

VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. November 2011)

Hallo,
wer kommt mit zum Punkte für den WP sammeln?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12437


----------



## bibi1952 (17. November 2011)

Seelscheider-Advents-Naafbachtal-Tour 26.11.2011

Zu Jörgs Jedermann-Strecke werden für die nimmersatten Biker zwischendurch unter meiner Co-Führung  kleine Zusatzschleifen mit Downhill- und Wurzeltrail-Leckereien angeboten. 
Zur Zeit sind aber die Matschlöcher fast alle ausgetrocknet.

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (23. November 2011)

Hi Werner,

habe mir am Sonntag bei einer Tour den Freilauf zerschossen, muss mich da heute bzw. morgen erst mal drum kümmern. Wäre ansosnten gerne mal wieder Mittwochs dabei.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dart (23. November 2011)

@ All:

nur noch drei Tage bis zur Adventstour in Seelscheid!!!

Alle, die noch nicht eingetragen sind, sollten sich mal überlegen, ob sie nicht was verpassen.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (23. November 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> habe mir am Sonntag bei einer Tour den Freilauf zerschossen, muss mich da heute bzw. morgen erst mal drum kümmern.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Hallo Jörg,
warum darum kümmern?
Es wäre sicher das erste Fixie-Fully
Wir fahren heute ab Rammes Grünland, 19:00 Uhr

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> @ All:
> 
> nur noch drei Tage bis zur Adventstour in Seelscheid!!!
> 
> ...



Noch 4 Stunden bis zur Tour

Schade, immer noch kein kräftiger Regen gefallen. Die Matschlöcher sind alle ausgetrocknet. 
Der gestrige Nieselregen hat wenigsten den Staub etwas gebunden.
Bis nachher








Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. November 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Noch 4 Stunden bis zur Tour
> 
> Schade, immer noch kein kräftiger Regen gefallen. Die Matschlöcher sind alle ausgetrocknet.
> Der gestrige Nieselregen hat wenigsten den Staub etwas gebunden.
> ...



Ist dann mal was neues Naafbachtal fast trocken , aber der Jörg/Werner sind bestimmt was am vorbereiten. 

P.S. 
Da ich mitfahre wird das Tempo "mir" angepasst  Daher glaube ich "mittel" ist bei mir übertrieben. 

P.P.S.
3 h/54 m


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. November 2011)

Eine sehr schöne Tour heute von euch . 
Es gab einiges zu sehen  und defekte die ich so noch nie gesehen habe 

Hier meine Eindrücke:
Aussicht auf das 7 GB



Da kommen Sie



..Frau lässt machen 



staunen der Gruppe über die Methode und der Farbwahl


----------



## ultra2 (26. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour mit allem Drum und Dran.

Bis zum 4.12. in Bonn.


----------



## soka70 (26. November 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die nette Tour mit allem Drum und Dran.
> 
> Bis zum 4.12. in Bonn.




Schließe mich da direkt mal an.....

DANKE.... für die Tour, Kakao, Glühwein, Kekse, Warten, Spaß usw.! 

@ AnjaR.: Im Sommer gerne wieder als reine Mädelstour mit Quotenmann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (26. November 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Dart und Co-Guides für die feine Tour durchs schön trocken gefönte Naafbachtal 
Die "Seelscheder Chresmaat" Tour könnte man glatt zur jährlichen Tradition machen


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour duchs fast trockene Naafbach 

Danke fürs Guiden, die lecker Kekse, den Glühwein und die netten Mitfahrer  gerne wieder.


----------



## AnjaR (26. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Schließe mich da direkt mal an.....
> 
> DANKE.... für die Tour, Kakao, Glühwein, Kekse, Warten, Spaß usw.!
> 
> @ AnjaR.: Im Sommer gerne wieder als reine Mädelstour mit Quotenmann!


 

Das werden wir im Sommer in Angriff nehmen.

@all

Danke für Euer Kommen. Auch ich hatte super Spaß bis zu meiner Reifenpanne. Mannomann, das hab ich noch nie erlebt. Riss im Mantel auf ebener Asphaltstraße.
Ganz besonderer Danke an dieser Stelle für die kreative Pannenbehebung. Männer, was hätte ich nur ohne Euch gemacht. Dadurch ist mir eine längere Schiebepassage erspart geblieben.
Bei Wunsch kann es gerne eine Wiederholung der Tour geben.

See you on Trail

Anja


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2011)

Hi Anja & Jörg, das Angebot werden wir sicherlich mal abgreifen LG, der Pete


----------



## BikePotato (27. November 2011)

Danke an alle, die diese schöne Tour geplant, organisiert, geguided und für die Verpflegung gesorgt haben. Tolles Revier und nettes Après Bike!

Leider musste ich es bergauf im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes _abreißen_ lassen . Dachte schon, das wärs gewesen .

Besonderen Dank daher an alle, die mitgeholfen haben, mein Rad wieder flott zu machen, und natürlich an Dart, der das passende Ersatzteil gespendet hat , als bleibende Erinnerung an die Tour sozusagen . 

In Zukunft also nur noch mit Kettenschloss und - für andere Fälle - mit Kabelbindern auf Tour ...


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2011)

BikePotato schrieb:


> In Zukunft also nur noch mit Kettenschloss und - für andere Fälle - mit Kabelbindern auf Tour ...





Da hab ich aber auch noch was zu Kamellen 
Jetzt wo er es erwähnt 







DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hi, die Runde war echt nett.
> 
> Lekka Glühwein und Kekse als Vorweihnachtsgeschenk, danke.
> 
> Da komme ich gerne nochmal hin



Da hätte ich auch noch ein Bild zu 





hat echt Spaß gemacht danke schön ...


----------



## surftigresa (27. November 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein dickes Dankeschön an die Organisatoren Dart&Anja! Sehr gut geplant und liebevoll vorbereitet 

Nur das mit der Gruppenteilung habe ich nie auf die Reihe bekommen.... ich wollte doch nur die kleine Runde fahren!!!!!  Naja, wenigstens bin ich für die Quälerei berghoch konsequent mit feinen Downhills belohnt worden 
Sehr schöne Gegend (wenn es immer so trocken wäre wie heute )

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Dart (27. November 2011)

An Alle,

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer gestern. Ich war schwer beeindruckt, wie viele zu unserer Adventstour gekommen sind. Schön auch, viele neue Gesichter gesehen zu haben.

Vielen Dank besonders an die kreativen Mantelflicker an Anja´s Bike. Leider musste sie trotzdem nach der Pause die Tour abbrechen.

Vielen Dank auch an die Co-Guides Seelrider und Bibi1952.

Die Tour wird auf jedem Fall im nächsten Jahr wieder angeboten.




surftigresa schrieb:


> Nur das mit der Gruppenteilung habe ich nie auf die Reihe bekommen.... ich wollte doch nur die kleine Runde fahren!!!!!  Naja, wenigstens bin ich für die Quälerei berghoch konsequent mit feinen Downhills belohnt worden
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie


 
@ Melanie,

Du hasst Dich an den falschen Guide gehangen. Wärst Du schön bei mir geblieben, wäre es eine ganz geruhsame Runde geworden. Team III kann das sicher bestätigen.

Aber Du hasst recht, bei der nächsten Tour müssen wir mehr darauf achten, dass die Gruppe immer wieder zusammen kommt.

Wir hoffen trotzdem, dass alle auf Ihre Kosten gekommen sind.

Viele Grüße
Anja und Jörg


----------



## Seelrider (27. November 2011)

Danke an AnjaR und Dart für die Organisation und die Zwischenverpflegung mit Glühwein, Kakao und Keksen.
Danke auch an den weiteren Guide Bibi1952.
Ich habe versucht einige Eindrücke von der Tour einzufangen, leider waren die Lichtverhältnisse für gute Fotos etwas zu schwach. 
Hier findet ihr meine Ausbeute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/144

Melanie, auf dem letzten Anstieg sah es trotz dem wilden Vortag kraftvoll aus.
[





 Wo rollen Sie denn???



 Mein Mann kann!



 Da grinst der Guide.


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Wärst Du schön bei mir geblieben, wäre es eine ganz geruhsame Runde geworden. Team III kann das sicher bestätigen.
> 
> Wir hoffen trotzdem, dass alle auf Ihre Kosten gekommen sind.
> 
> ...





 Ja, kann ich bestätigen und besonders schön war, wir waren als erster an der Quelle( Team III üblich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. November 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich bestätigen und besonders schön war, wir waren als erster an der Quelle( Team III üblich )



Ja manche haben halt einen VIP Status


----------



## gotoos (28. November 2011)

Herzlichen Dank an die Organisatoren Jörg und Werner.
Euer kleiner Glühwein und Kakaostand kam zur rechten Zeit und sprengte das Mass dessen, was wir hätten erwarten Dürfen. Danke!

Das Video ist Online
http://funbike.de/foto-video/
Wer den Track noch gerne hätte findet ihn ebenfaöls auf meiner Seite.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. November 2011)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Euch. Sorry für den fluchtartigen Aufbruch, leider blieb keine Zeit mehr für den WM.


----------



## route61 (29. November 2011)

Habe den Fred erst jetzt gefunden.

Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite nochmal. Ich kann es nur wiederholen:
Super Tour ausgesucht, toll organisiert, supernette Leute, schönes Video ... Ich hatte jedenfalls jede Menge Spaß. 

Ich komme gerne wieder.


----------



## bibi1952 (29. November 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an die Organisatoren Jörg und Werner.
> 
> Das Video ist Online
> http://funbike.de/foto-video/
> ...



Hallo Oliver,
ist ein tolles Video geworden. 
Danke, dass Du meinen Abflug auf dem Sportplatztrail herausgeschnitten hast.

Hat Spass gemacht, einige der Truppe über meine Lieblingstrails zu leiten.

VG
Werner


----------



## gotoos (29. November 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> ist ein tolles Video geworden.
> Danke, dass Du meinen Abflug auf dem Sportplatztrail herausgeschnitten hast.
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,
gerne, der Sturz war sowieso kaum zu sehen. Du warst zu weit vorne und hinter Bäumen. Ich schicke dir den Schnitt per PM zu.

Gruß und bis morgen
Oliver


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Dezember 2011)

Bin wieder zurück!

3 Tage Tiefschneeschnuppern im Allgäu hat gereicht.





Der neue Ski ging fantastisch.

VG Werner


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## AnjaR (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke Ihr Lieben.

Auch wir wünschen allen ein schönes Fest und ein gesundes und sturzfreien Bikejahr 2012. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns auf der ein oder anderen Tour.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal

Anja + Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (26. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten an die MTB Gemeinde.






Bilder vom 26.12 "Snowride in den Abendstunden" und eine Impression vom 25.12.2011 in den Bergen.

Servus


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Januar 2012)

Es geht wieder los.

Neue Helmlampe ist eingetroffen. Jetzt können wir wieder Mittwochsabend fahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12609

VG 
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wie wär's mit einer frostigen Runde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12653
?
Dicke Socken mitbringen...


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Februar 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wär's mit einer frostigen Runde:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12653
> ...



Zieht euch warm an!! 



Ich kann nicht mitfahren. Bin ab Sonntag im Allgäu, um Punkte im Schnee zu sammeln. 


VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (2. Februar 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wär's mit einer frostigen Runde:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12653
> ...


 
Hallo Wolfgang,

die Uhrzeit ist mir bei den Temperaturen zu früh. (Ok, ich bin ein Weichei) Wir müssten ja entsprechend früher los. Wenn's wärmer wird, sind wir gerne wieder dabei.

Viel Spaß und friert nicht ein.

Anja


----------



## kurvenkratzer (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Anja,
habe heute morgen mal das Terrain getestet. Leider ist ein Weg durch Forstarbeiten zerstört, lässt sich aber umfahren. -12°C ließen sich gut aushalten, nicht so schlimm wie -5 und eisiger NQ-Wind. Hatte selten so viel Spaß!
@Werner: Viel Spaß beim Skilaufen, bin auch schon ganz heiß auf Tiefschnee!

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang



AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> die Uhrzeit ist mir bei den Temperaturen zu früh. (Ok, ich bin ein Weichei) Wir müssten ja entsprechend früher los. Wenn's wärmer wird, sind wir gerne wieder dabei.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. Februar 2012)

wenns weiter so friert, fahren wir nächste Woche AUF der Naaf...


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Februar 2012)

Bin wieder aus den tief verschneiten Bergen zurück.

Heute ein kleine Runde zur Konditionserhaltung.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12689

VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. März 2012)

Der Einstieg ins Wenigerbachtal ist seit kurzem unpassierbar. Kennt einer einen schönen Umweg?


----------



## bibi1952 (27. März 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Der Einstieg ins Wenigerbachtal ist seit kurzem unpassierbar. Kennt einer einen schönen Umweg?



Wir werden es morgen Abend testen. Mutige vor:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12814

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (4. April 2012)

Achtung
In der Trasse der "Schmeißfliege" liegen Baumstämme an zwei schnellen Passagen.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (5. April 2012)

Gestern abend haben wir auf unserer Mittwochsrunde mit vereinten Kraften den oberen Teil der _Schmeißfliege_ wieder von den Bäumen und Ästen freigeräumt.
VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (5. April 2012)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern abend haben wir auf unserer Mittwochsrunde mit vereinten Kraften den oberen Teil der _Schmeißfliege_ wieder von den Bäumen und Ästen freigeräumt.
> VG
> Werner


 
 

Leider kann ich wohl erst wieder nach dem Sommer an den Mittwochsrunden Teilnehmen , ansonsten hätte ich natürlich auch mit angefasst.


----------



## kieverjonny (7. April 2012)

Nabend,

wo verläuft den dieser Trail ?

Ich bin die Tage auch das erste Mal nach ein paar Monaten durchs Naafbachtal gefahren und leider wird es mit den Baumfällarbeiten immer mehr (rechte Seite Wenigerbachtal) und wieso werden die Wege danach nicht wieder frei geräumt ?
Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen von den Verantwortlichen getroffen, um mich mal auszutauschen. Hoffe uns bleiben weitere Holzarbeiten auf den verbliebenen Trails erspart.  

Grüße
kiwi


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2012)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wo verläuft den dieser Trail ?
> 
> ...



Ist ein Hiddentrail. Keine Infos im Netz.

Im Wenigerbachtal werden die gefällten Bäume zur Zeit mit der Seilwinde nach oben auf die Wiese gezogen. Wenn dies erledigt ist, sollten ein paar Freiwillige den Trail wieder frei räumen.

VG 
Werner


----------



## Lawbringer (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann man sich an den Mittwochsrunden mit dranhängen.
Ich komme aus Hennef und bin fast immer alleine unterwegs. Jetzt wirds mir  langsam zu langweilig.

würde mich wirklich freuen. 

viele grüße ride on
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (13. April 2012)

@lawbringer
Bibi schreibt diese Touren in der Regel im LMB aus, einfach mal beobachten.


----------



## bibi1952 (13. April 2012)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann man sich an den Mittwochsrunden mit dranhängen.
> Ich komme aus Hennef und bin fast immer alleine unterwegs. Jetzt wirds mir  langsam zu langweilig.
> ...



Nächsten Mittwoch geht es um 19:00 Uhr wieder ab Donrath, Parkplatz Rammes Grünland, los. Wir werden dann die Sülz- und Aggertalrunde mit Trail-Variationen fahren. Die Tour dauert ca. 2 Stunden und hat so ca. 400-500 Höhenmeter.
Aus Hennef fahren auch noch andere MTBler mit.
Also, trau Dich und fahr mit.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (23. April 2012)

Am Mittwoch pendeln wir an den Nordhängen des Aggertals hoch uns runter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12897

Für Anfänger nicht geeignet.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (26. April 2012)

Achtung

Schmeißfliege ist wieder mit Bäumen blockiert worden.

VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. April 2012)

Hallo Werner,
wann geht's los? Wenn ich Zeit habe, komme ich gerne mit.



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Im Wenigerbachtal werden die gefällten Bäume zur Zeit mit der Seilwinde nach oben auf die Wiese gezogen. Wenn dies erledigt ist, sollten ein paar Freiwillige den Trail wieder frei räumen.
> 
> VG
> Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Mai 2012)

Die kommenden Mittwoche bis zum 23.05.2012 fahre ich abends um 19:00 Uhr keine Touren. Bin in Urlaub.
Danach werden wir einige Trails im Naafbachtal wieder freiräumen.
VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## bibi1952 (15. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Ich bin nicht für Massenveranstaltung.
Man steht mehr rum, als dass man flowig fährt.​


----------



## route61 (15. Mai 2012)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht für Massenveranstaltung.
> Man steht mehr rum, als dass man flowig fährt.​



Ist halt Geschmackssache. So weit ich weiß, ist das keine Pflichtveranstaltung .

Ich fand's letztes Mal Klasse  und fahre gerne  wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> ... So weit ich weiß, ist das keine Pflichtveranstaltung .



Falsch

Und bibis Meinung ist ja bekannt. Er ist allerdings nicht der einzige "Naafbachtaler".


----------



## Dart (15. Mai 2012)

Stimmt!!!

Bis zum 30ten

 +


----------



## Seelrider (16. Mai 2012)

Bin auch eher skeptisch bei sehr großen Gruppen auf Trails. Die Team III Touren waren für mich ein Beispiel, daß es doch gut gehen kann. 
Es muss nicht immer flowig sein, um eine gute Tour zu erleben.

Organisation, Streckenwahl, Liebe zum Detail und Mitfahrer spielen für mich auch eine große Rolle.
Ich plane den 30.06. fest ein.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust, "fremd" zu gehen? Schaut mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12999


----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. Mai 2012)

DAV-Tour zur Drachenschanze:




und das vor der Stachelbeerbaisertorte!


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Mai 2012)

Bin wieder einsatzbereit

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13021

Will ein paar alte Trails abfahren, es müssen manchmal ein paar Bäume überstiegen werden. 
Ansonsten soll es flott gehen, max. 5 Mitfahrer.

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (29. Mai 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich warum im LMB "ruhige" Runde steht und du schreibst es soll "flott" gehen
> 
> Wie geanau darf ich das verstehen... "flott" runter und "ruhig" hoch,oder wie?



"ruhige Tour"  ist ein interner Spruch der Mittwochsrunde.

das heißt:

Es wird so schnell gefahren, dass keiner mehr Luft hat, um zu reden.


VG 
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (13. Juni 2012)

mein Angebot: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13072


----------



## Dart (15. Juni 2012)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> mein Angebot: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13072


 
Irgendwie kommen wir nicht zusammen. Dieses Wochenende sind wir auf der Wasserburg Hainchen. Aber immer an uns denken, irgendwann klappt es dann.


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Juni 2012)

Es geht wieder los.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13111

Wir kreuzen zwischen Agger- und Naafbachtal.


----------



## cruiser85 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Der Fred ist zwar ein wenig eingeschlafen aber ich hab da mal ne Info für Leute die ins Naafbachtal wollen.

(Stand So. 01.07.12)
Aufgrund der Starken Niederschläge vergangenes Wochenende sind die Seitentäler nur bedingt befahrbar. Schlamm hat sich vorallem in den Talsolen und den endsprechenden Einfahrten angesammelt.

Desweiteren muss im unteren Bereich des Naafbachtales mit Behinderungen durch umgestürtzte Bäume gerechnet werden.
(man kommt aber irgendwie durch)

LG so far


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juli 2012)

Unser Mittwochwochabendtreff fällt in den nächsten 2 Wochen aus.
Bin im Allgäu.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Juli 2012)

Allgäu ade. 
Nach den herrlichen Bike-Trails  und Klettertouren im Allgäu werden jetzt die heimischen Gefilden wieder unter die Stollen genommen.

Für alle*Daheimgebliedene*
Der Sommer kommt und es wird trocken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13187

Wer mit will, bitte anmelden.

VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Juli 2012)

Für Matschfahrer und andere, für So, 29. Jul. 2012:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13212


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2012)

Einige Tipps, wie man sich den Sonntag versauen kann. 

Mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, unaussteigbare Züge benutzen, sich das Rad nach zehn Minuten dermaßen einsauen, das der Rest auch egal ist, orientierungloser Guide, vor sich hinpfeifende Bremsen, unsympatische Mitfahrer, unattraktive Streckenauswahl, viel zu steile Abfahrten, blöde Auffahrten, unerhörte Preisgestaltung bei Nahrungsaufnahme.............

Noch was vergessen, Herr kurvenkratzer?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. Juli 2012)

stimmt, nur das Scheißwetter hast Du vergessen. Schade, dass wir nicht am Samstag unterwegs waren... Aber dann hätten wir uns ja nicht den Sonntag versaut.

Eine schöne Aufzählung, Herr on any sunday but the last



on any sunday schrieb:


> Einige Tipps, wie man sich den Sonntag versauen kann.
> 
> Mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, unaussteigbare Züge benutzen, sich das Rad nach zehn Minuten dermaßen einsauen, das der Rest auch egal ist, orientierungloser Guide, vor sich hinpfeifende Bremsen, unsympatische Mitfahrer, unattraktive Streckenauswahl, viel zu steile Abfahrten, blöde Auffahrten, unerhörte Preisgestaltung bei Nahrungsaufnahme.............
> 
> Noch was vergessen, Herr kurvenkratzer?


Spaß muss sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labtakwon (1. August 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Einige Tipps, wie man sich den Sonntag versauen kann.
> 
> Mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, unaussteigbare Züge benutzen, sich das Rad nach zehn Minuten dermaßen einsauen, das der Rest auch egal ist, orientierungloser Guide, vor sich hinpfeifende Bremsen, unsympatische Mitfahrer, unattraktive Streckenauswahl, viel zu steile Abfahrten, blöde Auffahrten, unerhörte Preisgestaltung bei Nahrungsaufnahme.............
> 
> Noch was vergessen, Herr kurvenkratzer?



Du hast die unverschämten Waldarbeiter vergessen, welche ihre Arbeit mal wieder nicht zu Ende gebracht haben.
Nein im Ernst war ne super Tour bei bestem Wetter.
Danke Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (7. August 2012)

Nach Jahrzehnten Mountainbiken in der hiesigen Gegend habe ich einen neuen Downhilltrail bei Höffen gefunden. Damit stimmen wir die Mittwochsabendtour ein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13244

Tour ist nur für erfahrene Biker geeignet.

VG Werner


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Wie schnell ist bei Euch mittel?


----------



## bibi1952 (7. August 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist bei Euch mittel?



Ich fahre mit meinem Endurobike, d.h. gemütlich berghoch und schnell bergrunter, im Mittel halt mittlere Geschwindigkeit.

Zudem bin ich nicht mehr der Jüngste im Kreis der Fahrer.

VG
Werner


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Manchmal gilt auch je oller, desto doller.
Ich klinke mich morgen mal ein, Naafbachtal kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2012)

solange er keine "ruhige Tour" ausschreibt, ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Dart (8. August 2012)

Hallo Werner,

wollte mich heute mal wieder bei Dir dranhängen aber ich glaube, dass ich 18:45 nicht ganz schaffe. Wir könnten uns in Münchhof treffen. Wo fahrt Ihr denn vom Aggerschlösschen hoch?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (8. August 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> wollte mich heute mal wieder bei Dir dranhängen aber ich glaube, dass ich 18:45 nicht ganz schaffe. Wir könnten uns in Münchhof treffen. Wo fahrt Ihr denn vom Aggerschlösschen hoch?
> 
> ...



Wir fahren die Münchhofener Straße von Wahlscheid-Mitte hoch, dann durch Münchhof, Richtung Höffen-Weeg, an der Gabelung links nach Höffen. vor Höffen geht es dann auf den Trail bergab.
Wenn wir Dich in Münchhof nicht auffinden, rufe ich Dich an.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (8. August 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> solange er keine "ruhige Tour" ausschreibt, ist alles im grünen Bereich



Hier darf man auch nichts internes posten.
Das verfolgt dann einem ein Leben lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (8. August 2012)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Münchhofener Straße von Wahlscheid-Mitte hoch, dann durch Münchhof, Richtung Höffen-Weeg, an der Gabelung links nach Höffen. vor Höffen geht es dann auf den Trail bergab.
> Wenn wir Dich in Münchhof nicht auffinden, rufe ich Dich an.
> 
> Gruß
> Werner


 
OK, ich bin dann auf der Straße nach der Stelle "an der Gabelung links nach Höffen"

Bis später


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. August 2012)

Attentat in der Morgenstunde:

Fährt einer mit in die Eisdiele?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13293

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (21. August 2012)

Mal schauen, was am Hasenberg noch möglich ist.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13300

VG 
Werner


----------



## Hexcode (2. September 2012)

Ist ja richtig was los im Naafbachtal - hät ich gar nicht gedacht. Gibts eig. irgendwo ne Karte wo die Strecken drauf verzeichnet sind?


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2012)

In zuständigen Forstamt wissen sie genau, wo welche Strecken zu finden sind. Ein freundlicher Anruf genügt...

Mal ehrlich, glaubst du, es wird hier jemand mit secret spots rausrücken ? Mehr als das, was in den opensource maps zu finden ist, wird dir hier keiner freiwillig öffentlich preisgeben.


----------



## Hexcode (2. September 2012)

Mhhn ist natürlich was dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (3. September 2012)

Hexcode schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig was los im Naafbachtal - hät ich gar nicht gedacht. Gibts eig. irgendwo ne Karte wo die Strecken drauf verzeichnet sind?



Ich habe die Karte in meinem Kopf.



Leider lassen sich von dort keine Daten auslesen?



Hier hilft nur mitfahren und Strecke merken!



VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (12. September 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Tach Freunde der ruhigen Touren......
> 
> 
> Falls hier Interesse an einer derartigen Tour besteht, der Nutscheid ruft:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12463



Bin leider ab Samstag für zwei Wochen beim Baden und Sonnen in der Türkei.





VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust, mitzukommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13429

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Oktober 2012)

Es geht wieder los.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13450

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Oktober 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Tach....
> 
> Werner, wenn du dich im Urlaub gut erholt hast ist ne ganz ruhigeRunde doch genau richtig, oder?



Hallo,
würde gerne mitfahren, bin aber Sonntagmittag zum Essen eingeladen.



Nächsten Sonntag (21.10.) ging es, Sonntag danach bin ich beim Radon-Testival im Siebengebirge. Ich schau einfach mal. 
Wenn es passt, bin ich dabei. 
Versprochen​

VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dann muss ich morgen mein Bike mit ins Allgäu nehmen und dort ein bis zwei Trainingseinheiten in den Bergen absolvieren.
VG
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt auch wieder was an der Ahr: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13469

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (13. November 2012)

WP-Tour im Matsch?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13562

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (27. November 2012)

Bin spät dran, aber eine Tour findet statt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13601

VG Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (1. Dezember 2012)

Lieber Jörg,
supergelungene Tour heute! Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet noch viel Spaß in Seelscheid!
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich kann zur Zeit keinen Termin ins LMB eintragen.
Gibt es ein Problem mit dem Server?

Mittwochabend 05.12.2012 fahre ich wieder meine Tour ab Parkplatz Rammes Grünland, wie immer

Mittel
ca. 2 h
eine Runde durch die Wahner Heide mit Altenrather Teiche

VG Werner


----------



## surfnico (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Werner, 

ich schaffe das heute nicht, wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß in den kleine Pfützen 


  VG
Klaus[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## kurvenkratzer (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
biete morgen eine Schlammschlacht an.
Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## AnjaR (14. Dezember 2012)

Schade Wolfgang,
aber für morgen sind Weihnachtseinkäufe angesagt.
Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Dezember 2012)

Nicht nur unter Laub versteckte Wurzeln und Äste können böse Folgen haben, 
auch im Schnee gibt es solche Fallen.





Dieser Ast stoppte meine Tiefschneeabfahrt mit einem halben angedrehten Rückwärtssalto.  
Aber Freeriden im Schnee kann auch schön sein.


----------



## AnjaR (17. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich hast Du Dir nicht weh getan. Der Schnee scheint ja tief genug zu sein, um schön weich zu fallen.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Anja! Danke doch noch mal dem Jörsch für die H&S-Empfehlung; man ist ja schon peinlich berührt "so wenig" Flocken über den Tresen zu schieben! Schöne Weihnacht dem Naafbachtal allerseits! LG, der Pete.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## bibi1952 (15. Januar 2013)

Bin wieder da und einsatzbereit.
Mittwochabend fahre ich eine lockere Schneerunde durch das vereiste und verschneite Naafbachtal.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13684

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. Januar 2013)

Achtung!
Heutiger Termin zum Biken muss abgesagt werden.
VG
Werner


----------



## kurvenkratzer (23. Januar 2013)

am Sa: Kurven kratzen statt Eiskratzen: hier


----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2013)

Endlich mal ausschlafen. Und die Lampe nicht vergessen.


----------



## surfnico (20. März 2013)

[FONT="]Hi Werner,[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]willst Du heute Abend wirklich los? Im Moment Regnet es Hunde und Katzen und irgendwie sieht es nicht aus als das es besser wird!  Schnief.. [/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]VG [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Klaus [/FONT]


----------



## bibi1952 (20. März 2013)

Hallo Klaus,
der Regen wird heute abend in Schnee übergehen.
Nach dem vielen Skifahren in den letzten Wochen muß ich wieder aufs Bike.
Werde also fahren, dann aber nur feste Wege.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (20. März 2013)

viel Spass ich bin für heute raus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (3. April 2013)

Es geht wieder los

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13819

Die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit sollte man abschütteln, auch wenn es noch für diese Jahreszeit zu kalt ist.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## surfnico (5. April 2013)

Danke an meine mittwoch Schieber, zieher etc. habe mich über den Höhenweg zurück gekämpft, ging besser als ich dachte


----------



## etClaudia (6. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenns nicht so aussieht, morgen soll die Sonne scheinen!
Aus diesem Grund sind wir morgen, also *Sonntag den 7.4.*, zu zweit an der *Wahnbachtalsperre *unterwegs und suchen noch Mitfahrer und/oder Geländekundige.

Treffpunkt ist *12 Uhr am Parkplatz Siegelsknippen *50°49'08'' N, 07°15'48''O in 53721 Siegburg.

Wenn sich jemand dort auskennt und Lust auf eine Runde mountainbiken hat (wahrscheinlich eher eine halbe, also keine ganze Umrundung da wir uns zu den Anfängern zählen ), kann er/sie sich gerne anschließen. 
Ansonsten bleibts wie immer beim MTB-Orienteering via Handy-Map 
Einmal war ich da ja schon..

Ich schau dann heute Abend / morgen früh noch mal rein..

Viele Grüße
Thor&Claudia


----------



## cruisingfix (6. April 2013)

Hallo  @etClaudia

Wohne nähe w.talsperre , hätte euch morgen gerne begleitet, 
doch meine planung für morgen sieht ein auswärts tourchen vor.
Wäre aber gerne bereit , irgendwann demnächst , euch ein wenig durch die gegend
Hier zu geleiten.      vielleicht gibts ja da die ein o. andere ecke
die ihr noch nicht kennt.  z.B. auch ...natursteig sieg...

Gruß   aus Hennef


----------



## cruisingfix (7. April 2013)

G.morgen zusammen  

Planänderung von meiner seite , habe doch zeit ne talsperren runde 
Zu fahren   .      Werde mal gegen 12h am parkplatz sein  @etClaudia.

Gruss


----------



## etClaudia (7. April 2013)

Moin cruisingfix,

super!
Dann sehen wir uns gleich. Wir sind um 12 da.
Ich glaube ich kenne bisher nur einen Bruchteil der Gegend 

Bis gleich!
etClaudia


----------



## surfnico (7. April 2013)

wie nur einen bruchteil ....


----------



## etClaudia (8. April 2013)

Na na na, jetzt nicht gleich weinen! @_surfnico_ 
Ich hab gestern festgestellt, dass ich genau die Tour doch schon kannte. Also ist meine Erinnerungsvermögen doch nicht völlig weg 
Nur ansonsten kenne ich die Gegend halt nicht wirklich und alleine hätten wir den Weg bestimmt auch nicht so einfach wieder gefunden.

Danke noch mal @cruisingfix fürs guiden!! War wirklich super und ein gut genutzter Sonnen-Tag


----------



## cruisingfix (8. April 2013)

Gerne ,   danke. Hat spaß  gemacht der tag.  

Bis bald ......  gruß


----------



## Jaegerin81 (8. April 2013)

surfnico schrieb:


> wie nur einen bruchteil ....



Das mit den Bruchteilen ist doch relativ...
Dank dir ist der Bruchteil doch schon ziemlich groß. 

Bin dafür demnächst nochmal eine Umrundung zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (9. April 2013)

[FONT="]Machen wir nach meinem Urlaub, dann ikl. Bombenkrater und Ho-Ch.[/FONT]


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2013)

Irgendwie bekomme ich seit gestern keinen Termin mehr ins LMB eingetragen???

Trotzdem starte ich am Mittwochabend um 18:50 Uhr wieder eine 2-Stunden-Runde durch die Wälder der Umgebung. Treffpunkt ist wie immer Parkplatz Rammes Grünland an der Donrather Kreuzung B484/B507.

VG
Werner


----------



## etClaudia (9. April 2013)

Zum "Bru_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=190533_chteil" der Talsperre kann ich nur sagen:
Also, für diejenigen unter uns, die ohne GPS fahren, sieht das schon so aus, als wär da noch ne Menge Wald drum herum..
Dennoch war es eine sehr schöne Tour! 
 @_Jaegerin81_: Bei der Wahnbachtalsperre sind wir gerne nochmal dabei! Thor fand zudem die "Halde" gut zum hüpfen üben 

Ansonsten hatte @_cruisingfix_ auch noch eine Route vorgeschlagen, die in der Gegend liegt und ein-zwei schöne Trails hat, die man nicht verpassen sollte.. Wie hieß die Route noch gleich?

VG. etClaudia


----------



## Jaegerin81 (9. April 2013)

surfnico schrieb:


> [FONT="]Machen wir nach meinem Urlaub, dann ikl. Bombenkrater und Ho-Ch.[/FONT]



Klingt verlockend. Ist der Ho-Chi denn wieder fahrbar?
Das letzte Mal, als ich dort war, war er eher weniger spaßig. 

Wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub. Genieß die Trails.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. April 2013)

Der HCM ist immer noch mit Schnittholz versperrt.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2013)

Jetzt funktioniert das LMB wieder.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13849

Der Termin steht.

VG Werner


----------



## Jaegerin81 (9. April 2013)

@BikeMike78: Ich habs geahnt...  :-(


----------



## surfnico (9. April 2013)

Hallo Werner, 

ich bin nicht dabei, wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß, muss noch einiges erledigen bevor es ab in den Vinschageu geht 

VG
Klaus


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. April 2013)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> @BikeMike78: Ich habs geahnt...  :-(



Vielleicht findet man ja mal einen Termin zum gemeinsamen Aufräumen.
Genug Leute gäbe es ja im KBU, die den HCM regelmäßig fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (9. April 2013)

können wir machen aber im Moment wird im Wald noch gearbeitet, 
den Intressanten teil kann man aber fahren


----------



## Jaegerin81 (9. April 2013)

Wenn im Wald nicht mehr gearbeitet wird, können wir das ja mal in Angriff nehmen. 

Aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass wenigstens der schöne Teil fahrbar ist.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. April 2013)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert das LMB wieder.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13849
> 
> ...



Muss den heutigen Termin wegen Magen-Darm-Infekt absagen.:kotz:

VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (10. April 2013)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. April 2013)

für alle HCM-Interessierten gibt´s hier einen aktuellen Artikel

http://http://www.ksta.de/lohmar/ho-chi-minh-pfad-aeste-liegen-quer-ueber-dem-weg,15189212,22325188.html


----------



## surfnico (10. April 2013)

Hi Helmut,

passend Beschrieben, da werden wir wohl irgendwann selbst Hand anlegen müssen, 

VG
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerin81 (10. April 2013)

Hi Klaus, 

falls du mal eine Aufräumtour starten willst, sag Bescheid. 
Ich helfe gerne. 

LG
Britta


----------



## bibi1952 (16. April 2013)

Kann am Mittwochabend nicht fahren.

Bin in München auf der Messe.

VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
am Mittwochabend geht es nicht ab der Donrather Kreuzung, sondern ab Wahlscheid, Parkplatz gegenüber Hotel Aggerschlößchen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13985

Anfahrtskizze:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/118950]
	
[/URL]

VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (21. Mai 2013)

Supi, 

bin dabei! 
LG
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Mai 2013)

Die Tour heute Abend sage ich ab.
Auch wenn der Regen am Spätnachmittag nachläßt, werden die geplanten Wurzeltrails unfahrbar sein.
VG Werner


----------



## Dart (13. Juni 2013)

Heute mal ein beeindruckender Blick übers Naafbachtal:


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2013)

Pack de Sachen, Jörsch - die Elbe kommt als Rückschlach innen Naafbach!!!! Erkennet de Vorzeichen - die verfügbaren Rückhaltebecken waren ja vor Wochen schon dauerfeucht... LG, der Pete


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo
morgen abend fahre ich keine Tour.
Ist zu heiß.
Gehe lieber bei Livemusik im Haus Stolzenbach ein Bier trinken .
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo heute keine Tour ab Donrath oder Aggerschlößchen.

Bin um 19:00 Uhr in Königswinter, Eingang Nachtigallental, um eine Runde mit Höhenmeter im Siebengebirge  zu drehen. 

VG
Werner


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2013)

denk dran, am Nachtigallental ist jetzt PARKVERBOT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (11. Juli 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> denk dran, am Nachtigallental ist jetzt PARKVERBOT!!



Unter der Brücke nicht, nur davor und dahinter die Straße rauf.

Dafür ist das Nachtigallental seit dem Unwetter gesperrt und wegen den umgefallenen Bäumen nicht befahrbar.


----------



## bibi1952 (4. September 2013)

Hallo,
habe mich gestern erkältet und bin in keinem guten Zustand.
Daher sage ich die heutige Tour um 18:50 Uhr ab Donrath ab.
Nächste Woche wieder!
VG
Wener


----------



## F99 (4. September 2013)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mich gestern erkältet und bin in keinem guten Zustand.
> Daher sage ich die heutige Tour um 18:50 Uhr ab Donrath ab.
> Nächste Woche wieder!
> ...



Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus? Kleine Runde 7hills?

Gruss
Frank


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. September 2013)

Gute Besserung Werner!

Für Sa habe ich folgenden Vorschlag:
 ab 14h Kurven kratzen.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. September 2013)

F99 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus? Kleine Runde 7hills?
> 
> Gruss
> Frank



wäre schön, bin aber schon von meiner Frau verplant worden.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Oktober 2013)

Wir fahren mal wieder.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14452

Start ist der Parkplatz Hotel Aggerschlößchen auf der Wahlscheider Straße. Die Holzbrücke ist gesperrt und wird abgebrochen, aber der Parkplatz ist nutzbar. Die Anfahrt mit dem Bike muss ab Donrath entlang der B484 erfolgen, da jetzt 2 Aggerbrücken weg sind.

VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (6. November 2013)

Hi Werner,

sorry uns ist es zu Nass, wir haben uns wieder abgemeldet,
bis zum nächsten mal 

VG
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2013)

wie zu nass so schlimm war es heute doch gar nicht 

Gruß an die Naaf Fründe


----------



## bibi1952 (7. November 2013)

surfnico schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> sorry uns ist es zu Nass, wir haben uns wieder abgemeldet,
> bis zum nächsten mal
> ...



Ich bin dann alleine gefahren. Es war nass von oben und von unten, aber schön ruhig und sehr einsam. 
Ich habe keine Menschenseele im Wald getroffen.

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (7. November 2013)

bei dem Wetter ....


----------



## Jaegerin81 (7. November 2013)

Hut ab!!!
Die Motivation hätte ich momentan auch gerne.


----------



## bibi1952 (11. November 2013)

Am kommenden Mittwoch fahre ich keine Tour.
Danach wieder regelmäßig.


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
kann zur Zeit Mittwochsabends keine Touren mehr anbieten.
ich habe mir letzte Woche beim Skifahren den Daumen gebrochen
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (17. Dezember 2013)

Ups, gute Besserung


----------



## dorfmann (10. Februar 2014)

Komme gerade von einer Tour aus dem Naafbachtal.
Der Holzwahnsinn dort geht wohl in die nächste Runde.
Entlang des Naafbachs sind jede Menge Bäume zur Fällung markiert und überall stehen diese Aufsteller:





Hört sich in der Theorie gut an, aber ob das mit dem Seilkran wirklich so geländeschonend abläuft, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Und längere Frostperioden sind wohl kaum noch zu erwarten.
Auf jeden Fall wirds da bald einige Sperrungen geben und wahrscheinlich siehts danach wieder aus wie nachm Krieg, wir dürfen gespannt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (10. Februar 2014)

Oh, Oh, da bin ich mal gespannt wie das 2014 wird.


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2014)

Nu, dann hat sich ja die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit stark verbessert, da wurde ja mal im Vorforstfeld was kundgetan! Mit dem entsprechenden Klettergeschirr kann im Tal die Jokercard lanciert werden mit 400m Hangseilbahn-DH - alles ist möglich.... Hat der Trail schon 'nen Namen?
ProForstDH? The-flying-Cutter? Das halten mers mal im Auge, der Pete


----------



## dorfmann (10. Februar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nu, dann hat sich ja die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit stark verbessert, da wurde ja mal im Vorforstfeld was kundgetan! Mit dem entsprechenden Klettergeschirr kann im Tal die Jokercard lanciert werden mit 400m Hangseilbahn-DH - alles ist möglich.... Hat der Trail schon 'nen Namen?
> ProForstDH? The-flying-Cutter? Das halten mers mal im Auge, der Pete



Gute Idee 
Ich wäre dann aber eher für ein Hangseilbahn-Uphill, denn den Rückeweg, den diese Berserker vor einigen Jahren unterhalb von Heister hinterlassen haben, kommt man vor lauter Matsch und Panzerspuren kaum noch hoch !


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2014)

Unterschreib ich blind - die Gattin freut sich en Loch ins Knie für Trailunterstützung im Naafbachtal...


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Februar 2014)

ich habe bisher noch keine Seilbahn im Tal gesehen.

Trotzdem fahre ich heute Abend kurzfristig im Naafbachtal.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14671

VG Werner


----------



## dorfmann (14. Februar 2014)

Schweres Gerät ist noch nicht im Einsatz, aber es kreisen die Kettensägen.
Weiter oben habe ich ja schon den Text dieser willkürlich aufgestellten Infotafeln gepostet:



Mittlerweile interpretiere ich diese eher als Verbotsschilder, das Naafbachtal auf den folgenden 30ha (wo auch immer die sein mögen) zu betreten, denn die im Text genannten weiteren Absperrungen gibt es nicht wirklich.

Vielmehr findet man hier und da ein paar Flatterbänder, die völligst sinnfrei über irgendwelche Wege gespannt sind.
Ich habe ein solches an einer Wegkreuzung von 5 Wegen unterhalb von Wahlen vorgefunden, habe mich dann links gehalten und stand plötzlich mitten im Arbeitsbereich der Baumfäller !!! Scheinbar muß man sich aufs Level der Forstwirte saufen, um das zu verstehen.
Der gesperrte Weg wäre jedenfalls der einzige gewesen, der gefahrlos aus dem Wald geführt hätte.
Scheinbar rechnet keiner damit, daß auch Leute aus dem Wald kommen.

Na ja, an den Forsthubbis vorbeigemogelt (der ehemalige Trail ist schon jetzt kaum noch fahrbar, da der Chef von der Bananentruppe es scheinbar liebt, die aufgeweichten Waldwege mit seinem Geländewagen durchzupflügen ), um dann schließlich vor einem Flatterband zu landen, welches hätte einen halben Kilometer vorher hängen müssen.







Die Absperrung beachtet, wieder zurück den Berg hoch an den Forsthubbis vorbei, den Berg wieder runter Richtung Tal und einfach eine Abzweigung vorher genommen.
...um dann ganz unten da zu landen:






Den Berg wieder hoch und da ich eh nur eine kleine Runde drehen wollte,
hatte ich die Schnauze voll 

Der betroffene Bereich liegt unterhalb von Wahlen und Rengert
und wenn da alle Bäume weg sind, die da markiert sind, steht da nicht mehr wirklich viel .


----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2014)

Sind das Guzzi-Felgen oder einfach dem Wetter geschuldet? Wenn das vogelfreie Gefälle so weitergeht sollte man schon mal beginnen auf berghangsfolgenden Wiesen Trails im Freien anzulegen - Wildfährten folgen etc. - die 5 Buchen pro Hektar werden demnächst keinen Wald 
mehr suggerieren - Hab' schon mal paar alte Fotos ausgedruckt zum Innenaufkleben inne Brille, es lebe der virtuelle Wald... Schon frustrierend, der Pete - wo wollen se eigentlich in diesen unterernährten Forsten ihren Ballerzielen noch Heimat bieten?!


----------



## AnjaR (15. Februar 2014)

Und das nennt sich NATURSCHUTZ. Ich könnte ko......
Das war's dann wohl mit dem tollen Heimrevier.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Und das nennt sich NATURSCHUTZ...



naturschutz gibts im naturschutzgebiet. der wirtschaftswald ist nix anderes als ein acker, nur mit bäumen statt getreide oder gemüse. und geerntet wird nicht jedes jahr, sondern alle 60-70 jahre. und die sind in nrw seit nach dem krieg nun mal überall rum, daher wird auch überall abgeholzt.

ich komme gerade aus der gegend zwischen osnabrück und bremen zurück. da haben wir es noch wirklich gut mit hügeln, tälern und (schrumpfenden) wäldern. da oben ist alle 2km mal eine baumreihe und dazwischen feld oder kuh+schweineställe. ach ja, höhenmeter nur, wenn man auf einer brücke über die bahn fährt. einfach gruselig bei den fischköppen!


----------



## dorfmann (15. Februar 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> naturschutz gibts im naturschutzgebiet. der wirtschaftswald ist nix anderes als ein acker, nur mit bäumen statt getreide oder gemüse. und geerntet wird nicht jedes jahr, sondern alle 60-70 jahre. und die sind in nrw seit nach dem krieg nun mal überall rum, daher wird auch überall abgeholzt.



Beim Naafbachtal handelt es sich schon um ein ausgewiesenes Naturschutzgebiet.
Dem gemeinen Bürger wird ja auch erklärt, daß es sich bei den durchgeführten Maßnahmen um eine Aktion im Sinne des Naturschutzes handelt:

Einzelne Bäume (Zukunftsbäume genannt) werden in Ihrer Vitalität und Stabilität gefördert,
indem man den Wald um sie herum abholzt.

Klingt doch plausibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2014)

ich habe es aufgegeben, mich darüber zu ärgern, daß die waldwirtschaft mit schwerem gerät nachhaltig den wald umpflügt, dabei wege dauerhaft zerstört, pfade zu harvesterautobahnen macht und man gleichzeitig als mtbler angeschi$$en wird, wenn man auf diesem schlachtfeld unterwegs ist.
dagegen kann man quasi nur etwas unternehmen, indem man selbst wald erwirbt und nicht abholzen läßt.


----------



## thosch2602 (16. Februar 2014)

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder auf der Naafbachtal-Wenigerbachtal-Runde unterwegs.
Erschreckend, unterhalb von Wahlen, quasi am Wendepunkt der Runde, ist kein Durchkommen.
Wir sind weiträumig auf die Wiese ausgewichen,  bis der Trail wieder befahrbar war, dafür waren zwei Querungen des Bachlaufes nötig. 
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das im Sommer dort ausschaut,  viele Bäume scheinen nicht stehen zu bleiben


----------



## dorfmann (25. Februar 2014)

thosch2602 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder auf der Naafbachtal-Wenigerbachtal-Runde unterwegs.
> Erschreckend, unterhalb von Wahlen, quasi am Wendepunkt der Runde, ist kein Durchkommen.
> Wir sind weiträumig auf die Wiese ausgewichen,  bis der Trail wieder befahrbar war, dafür waren zwei Querungen des Bachlaufes nötig.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das im Sommer dort ausschaut,  viele Bäume scheinen nicht stehen zu bleiben



Die Gegend sollte man meiden, da ist wirklich kein Durchkommen mehr.
Hier werden Bäume im Akkord gefällt und nichts weggeräumt.
Da die Wiese zur Zeit ein einziger Sumpf ist, wirds wohl auch noch ne Weile dauern bis da ein Kranwagen drauffährt.
Ich würde fast tippen, daß sich das noch bis zum Sommer hinzieht.

Je nachdem von wo aus man in die Gegend reinfährt, gibts auch keine Schilder oder Absperrungen.
Man steht dann plötzlich vor sowas:








Das geht dann durchgehend so weiter.
Bachdurchquerung und Ausweichen über die Wiese könnte zur Zeit eine nasse Angelegenheit werden.
Entweder man fährt den Weg zurück, den man gekommen ist,
oder man kennt ein paar Schleichwege


----------



## 3-eleven (25. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte mit solchen fetten Reifen kommt man überall durch?


----------



## thosch2602 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich musste mir das Bild auch erstmal ran zoomen 
da tritt man sich ja müde mit, oder?


----------



## dorfmann (25. Februar 2014)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Ich dachte mit solchen fetten Reifen kommt man überall durch?



Irgendwann ist auch damit Schluss.



thosch2602 schrieb:


> Ich musste mir das Bild auch erstmal ran zoomen
> da tritt man sich ja müde mit, oder?



Ist das denn nicht der Sinn der Sache ?


----------



## 3-eleven (25. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ist das denn nicht der Sinn der Sache ?



Das ist wirklich was dran an der Aussage. Bike gefällt mir gut!


----------



## thosch2602 (25. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, man kompensiert kurze Touren durch dickere Pellen 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Naafbachtal.


----------



## kieverjonny (3. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso die Wege nicht freigehalten werden, ich war die Tage auch im Wenigerbachtal unterwegs und alle Zu/Ausgänge sind mit Unmengen an gefällten Bäumen versperrt, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, diese anderweitig zu lagern. 
Auch offiziell ausgeschilderte Wanderwege werden versperrt. Werde den Förster dazu mal anschrieben, ist echt eine Katastrophe (

vg
Kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2014)

ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß die 1.) sich möglichst wenig mühe machen wollen bei der ganzen holzbewegung, also da lagern, wo es am einfachsten hin- und wegzuholen ist.
und 2.) man es den potenziellen waldbesuchern (zu fuß oder per rad) so unbequem wie möglich machen will, während der ganzen aktion in den wald zu kommen bzw. sich darin zu bewegen. wer 3x über zig bäume klettern mußte auf seiner spazierrunde, der wird es danach erstmal sein lassen.
just my 5ct


----------



## 3-eleven (5. März 2014)

Was ich so beobachtet habe gibt es dafür auch nur ein Wort : Absicht!

Warum auch immer?!?


----------



## bibi1952 (5. März 2014)

Leute, was regt ihr euch so auf.
Die Fällarbeiten werden an eine Firma mit dem niedrigsten Preis vergeben. Die werden nach m³ abholbereitem Holz bezahlt. Die fällen zuerst, was so schnell möglich ist. Dann kommt der Seilkranbagger und zieht alles mit der Seilwinde raus. Normalerweise sind die schon zu spät dran, da durch die milde Witterung der Vogelnestbau bereits begonnen hat. 
Das wäre ein Fall für die Vogelschützer.
Wir müssen mal abwarten, ob die Akkordkolonne auch das Astwerk von den Wegen und Pfaden räumt.


----------



## bibi1952 (12. März 2014)

Fahre heute doch!
aber eine gemütliche Runde.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14716

VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (26. März 2014)

Da die Trails im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal alle noch durch gefällte Bäume zu ist, fahren wir heute im Lohmarer Wald.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14741

VG
Werner


----------



## thosch2602 (30. März 2014)

Aktueller Stand im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal.
traurig, traurig...
Ab Wahlen Richtung  Kläranlage ist kein Durchkommen. 
Wir haben den Notausstieg Richtung Krahwinkel in Höhe der alten Steinbrücke genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (11. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe heute auch das Trauerspiel erfahren müssen und es scheint immer noch nichts weiteres geschehen zu sein :-(

Würde mich aber freuen einmal mit euch fahren zu dürfen?
Viele Grüße
Markus aus Algert

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## bibi1952 (28. April 2014)

Ich fahre wieder.
Die Pollenbelastung hat abgenommen, daher möchte ich wieder die Mittwochabendtour für die Freunde anbieten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14812

VG
Werner


----------



## thommy88 (28. April 2014)

@Werner
Schade würd ja gerne mal mitfahren aber während der Woche schaff ich die Zeit leider nicht. Ist so ne Tour auch mal an einem Wochenende zufälligerweise geplant?

Viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## windsurfenXXL (28. April 2014)

Hallo Werner, ich habe mich mal angemeldet.
Ich bin mal vor einigen Jahren mit dir in der Lohmarer Umgebung im Regen gefahren und es war trotzdem ganz schön... da wohnte ich aber noch in Bonn. Jetzt wohne ich seit einiger Zeit schin in Algert...habe es aber nie geschafft, mif euch mitzufahren
=> aber jetzt! Bis übermorgen!
Markus

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## bibi1952 (29. April 2014)

thommy88 schrieb:


> @Werner
> Schade würd ja gerne mal mitfahren aber während der Woche schaff ich die Zeit leider nicht. Ist so ne Tour auch mal an einem Wochenende zufälligerweise geplant?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...



Tut mir leid.
Samstags fahre ich fast nie mehr, da wir uns Sonntagsmorgen immer in Siegburg im Kapellchen treffen, um eine größere Runde zu biken.

VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (29. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo Werner, ich habe mich mal angemeldet.
> Ich bin mal vor einigen Jahren mit dir in der Lohmarer Umgebung im Regen gefahren und es war trotzdem ganz schön...
> Markus



Das könnte morgen aber auch wieder der Fall sein.
Die Wetterprognose ist nicht vielversprechend.

Werner


----------



## windsurfenXXL (29. April 2014)

Schaumamal...sonst gehe ich laufen und bin beim nächsten Mal dabei ;-)

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## windsurfenXXL (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, sorry für die Verspätung...anbei die Bilder des "geplanten" Boxenstopps am Mittwoch.
Danke euch nochmals! Sehr feine Tour






gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## m.r.schmitz (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bez der umgestürtzen Bäume im Naafbachtal? 

Merci und viele Grüße


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Mai 2014)

Es geht wieder los.
wir fahren alle Hidden-Trails im Aggertal, nichts für Anfänger.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14861

Der Treffpunkt ist diesmal nicht auf dem Parkplatz Rammes Grünland in Donrath, sondern auf dem Parkplatz Hotel Aggerschlößchen in Wahlscheid. Dieser Hinweis ist für die Standardmitfahrer, die nicht immer alles im LMB lesen!

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (4. Juni 2014)

m.r.schmitz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bez der umgestürtzen Bäume im Naafbachtal?
> 
> Merci und viele Grüße



Die Aufräumarbeiten dauern zwar noch an, die Wege sind aber größtenteils wieder passierbar.
Die betroffene Region ist jedoch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, scheinbar versucht man sich dort durch geschickt aufgestellte Fallen der lästigen Mountainbiker zu entledigen 

Der ahnungslose Radfahrer soll wohl durch solche unauffällig über dem Weg angebrachten Baumfallen erschlagen werden:






Wegen der komplizierteren Auslösemechanik etwas seltener anzutreffen ist diese Art der Baumfalle, welche den unachtsamen Mountainbiker wohl komplett pfählen soll:


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Keepi,
alle Achtung, dass du gestern Abend alle Trails (Schmeißfliege, Rinne, Nr. 9 und Sportplatztrail) mit diesem Teil gefahren bist.






Hat Spass gemacht, dir zu zuschauen.
Kannst gerne wieder mit uns fahren, wenn du wieder in der Gegend bist.
VG
Werner


----------



## m.r.schmitz (5. Juni 2014)

@dorfmann: 
Das schaut ja in der Tat gefährlich aus!  

Danke für die Berichterstattung!


----------



## dorfmann (8. Juni 2014)

Muß meinen Bericht korrigieren:

Die Gegend um Wahlen ist nur unten im Tal fahrbar, die Wege oben am Berg sind komplett blockiert.
Dort hat man die ganzen gefällten Bäume zum Abtransport aufgetürmt und da ist absolut kein Durchkommen !


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe für Mittwochabend eine kurze, aber anspruchsvolle Tour zusammengestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14924
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf maximal 8 Mitfahrer begrenzt.
Bei schlechter Witterung werden wir einige Stellen umfahren.
VG Werner


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2014)

Hab mich wieder ausgetragen. Jetzt erst gesehen,  dass die Tour erst nächste Woche ist. Da sind wir aber auf unserem AlpenX


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Juli 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Hab mich wieder ausgetragen. Jetzt erst gesehen,  dass die Tour erst nächste Woche ist. Da sind wir aber auf unserem AlpenX


Gestern sind wir auch gefahren.
mit 8 Leuten im Lohmarer Wald, 2h:20Min, 410 hm, ca. 30 km.
Wäre ein gutes Training für dein AlpenX gewesen

Wir gehen am 17.08. auf unseren Freeride-Alpencross mit 15.000 Tiefenmeter.  

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern sind wir auch gefahren.
> mit 8 Leuten im Lohmarer Wald, 2h:20Min, 410 hm, ca. 30 km.
> Wäre ein gutes Training für dein AlpenX gewesen
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das wär es wohl gewesen. Habe die Zeit dann doch zum Vorbereiten und packen verwendet.

Euch viel Spaß beim Freeriden


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juli 2014)

Hey Werner,

danke für's Guiden. Ich war ja erst ein bisschen skeptisch, als ich die ganzen Protektoren gesehen habe und als einziger mit 100mm. Aber war eine schöne Runde und alles fahrbar. Trotzdem: ein neues Bike muss her  Werde bestimmt das ein oder andere Mal wieder auftauchen.

Grüße aus Pochz
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (3. Juli 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Werner,
> Ich war ja erst ein bisschen skeptisch, als ich die ganzen Protektoren gesehen habe und als einziger mit 100mm.
> Lars



Ich war auch nur mit 120mm Federweg unterwegs.

Protektoren????
Und Du......... ohne Helm, aber mit dicken Knieprotektoren !!!!


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juli 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich war auch nur mit 120mm Federweg unterwegs.
> 
> Protektoren????
> Und Du......... ohne Helm, aber mit dicken Knieprotektoren !!!!



Neenee, das war ich nicht. Das war Werner II. Ich nix Protektoren, aber Helm.


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Juli 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Neenee, das war ich nicht. Das war Werner II. Ich nix Protektoren, aber Helm.


Sorry,
da habe ich dich verwechselt.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
die heutige Tour habe ich auf den Mittwoch nächste Woche verschoben. Bei dem Regen wäre es ein unverantwortlicher Eiertanz über nasse Wurzeln.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14924

Für heute Abend habe ich ein einfache Tour ab Donrather Kreuzung (Parkplatz Rammes Grünland) ins LMB eingestellt. Wenn es aber um 17:00 Uhr noch weiter so stark regnet, werde ich diese Tour absagen.

VG
Werner


----------



## Lucky L. (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Werner,
ich bin vor langer Zeit mal nachts eine schöne Runde  mit euch durchs Naafbachtal gefahren und habe mal wieder Bock auf die Ecke. Wenn es Dir nicht zu voll wird, bin ich morgen dabei!
schönen Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
bei 8 Mitfahrern ist die Tour voll. 
Bitte nicht mehr anmelden und nicht unangemeldet teilnehmen.
Ich möchte zügig fahren, sonst packen wir die Höhenmeter nicht.
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Werner,
muss mich leider wieder austragen wg Umzugshilfe, die gestern anberaumt wurde... 

Euch viel Spaß und trockene Trails...

Grüße


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
du hast etwas verpasst.
Trotz Teilnehmerbeschränkung haben sich 11 Mitfahrer in Wahlscheid eingefunden.




  Bei bestem Wetter und warmen Temperaturen wurde zuerst gefachsimpelt.




Hier noch zwei unangemeldete, die die pünktliche Abfahrt etas verzögerten.

Wir fuhren die Trails zwischen Agger- und Naafbachtal. Es begann mit der Schmeißfliege und endete mit dem Sportplatztrail. Jeder konnte auf den Abfahrten mit den Anliegern und Drops spielen. Wir fuhren in 2h40min 908 Höhenmeter. Dazu gabe es keine nennenswerte Stürze.  Die Truppe war gut drauf und es hat mir Spass gemacht, es über die Trails krachen zu lassen.
Gerne wieder
VG
Werner


----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2014)

Moin Werner,
würde mich freuen, das nächste Mal mit dabei sein zu können!

Grüße


----------



## surfnico (17. Juli 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> du hast etwas verpasst.
> Trotz Teilnehmerbeschränkung haben sich 11 Mitfahrer in Wahlscheid eingefunden.
> 
> ...



Jeap....geile Runde


----------



## bibi1952 (7. August 2014)

Hallo,
gestern haben wir mit insgesamt 8 Bikern eine schöne Runde im Aggertal gedreht. In den gut 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit sind wir auf 718 hm gekommen. Alle Achtung an die Mitfahrer, die dies, ohne zu mucken, mitgemacht haben.
Die nächsten 2 Mittwoche biete ich keine Tour an, da ich mit den Siegburger Bikefreundene einen Freeride-Alpencross fahre.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (7. August 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern haben wir mit insgesamt 8 Bikern eine schöne Runde im Aggertal gedreht. In den gut 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit sind wir auf 718 hm gekommen. Alle Achtung an die Mitfahrer, die dies, ohne zu mucken, mitgemacht haben.
> Die nächsten 2 Mittwoche biete ich keine Tour an, da ich mit den Siegburger Bikefreundene einen Freeride-Alpencross fahre.
> VG
> Werner



viel Spass


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2014)

Hallo Werner,
dann viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!

freue mich, wenn du danach ein wenig berichtest bei einem Bierchen oder so 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## bibi1952 (7. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> freue mich, wenn du danach ein wenig berichtest bei einem Bierchen oder so



Über den Freeride-Alpencross halte ich Mitte September einen Dia-Vortrag bei meinen Rotary-Freunden. 
Den kann ich dann auch mal bei euch im DIBM Bonn/Rhein-Sieg halten, wenn Interesse besteht.
VG
Werner


----------



## thosch2602 (6. September 2014)

Wir waren seit langem heute mal wieder im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal unterwegs. Alle Wege wieder frei befahrbar und alles in Top-Zustand hat wieder mal riesen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## bibi1952 (23. September 2014)

Fahre diesen Mittwochabend nicht.

Wer hat Lust am Freitagnachmittag ab 16:00 Uhr ins Naafbachtal zur Trailpflege mitzufahren?

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. September 2014)

Versuch


----------



## surfnico (24. September 2014)

Morgen Werner,

gute Idee, ich kann Freitag aber erst ab 017:00-17:30!
Ich würde dann nach kommen wo fängst Du an ?


----------



## bibi1952 (24. September 2014)

surfnico schrieb:


> Ich würde dann nach kommen wo fängst Du an ?



Ich will den alten Trail von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal wieder aktivieren.
Wir werden uns dann auf dieser Strecke befinden.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (24. September 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich will den alten Trail von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal wieder aktivieren.
> Wir werden uns dann auf dieser Strecke befinden.
> VG
> Werner


OKI DOKI


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
morgen abend gibt es keinen Treff zum Biken von mir aus.
Ich fahre am Mittwochabend im Allgäu beim SC Rettenberg mit. Dort ist das Wetter in dieser Woche besser (bis 25° C)
am 15.10. werde ich wieder ein Abendtour ins LMB einstellen.
VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (8. Oktober 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Fahre diesen Mittwochabend nicht.
> 
> Wer hat Lust am Freitagnachmittag ab 16:00 Uhr ins Naafbachtal zur Trailpflege mitzufahren?
> 
> ...



Top Einsatz  War in der Zeit leider in Urlaub. Konntet Ihr denn was erreichen?


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Oktober 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Top Einsatz  War in der Zeit leider in Urlaub. Konntet Ihr denn was erreichen?



Etwas habe ich freigeschnitten, aber es muss noch kräftig gearbeitet werden, um den Trail wieder in voller Länge frei zu bekommen.

Wettertechnisch hatte ich mich in der letzten Wocheins Allgäu verzogen. Dort war der Sommer mit bis zu 28° wieder eingekehrt.
Trockne Trails bei Sonnenschein. Was will man mehr?

VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (13. Oktober 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Etwas habe ich freigeschnitten, aber es muss noch kräftig gearbeitet werden, um den Trail wieder in voller Länge frei zu bekommen.
> 
> Wettertechnisch hatte ich mich in der letzten Wocheins Allgäu verzogen. Dort war der Sommer mit bis zu 28° wieder eingekehrt.
> Trockne Trails bei Sonnenschein. Was will man mehr?
> ...



Dann melde dich bitte hier wieder, wenn neue Einsätze geplant sind.

Bzgl. Allgäu: Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich neidisch bin, aber ein bisschen Sonne und trockene Trails hätte ich auch gerne .


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. Oktober 2014)

wer fährt am Sa?
Letztens habe ich mit Aggertrails 45km/1500Hm hinbekommen.
Kommt einer mit oder lieber 7geb/ahr?

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (17. Oktober 2014)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> wer fährt am Sa?
> Letztens habe ich mit Aggertrails 45km/1500Hm hinbekommen.
> Kommt einer mit oder lieber 7geb/ahr?
> 
> ...



muss am Samstag arbeiten.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## Nofearbiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen (bibi1952),
Ich war mal so frei und habe mich für Mittwoch als Mitfahrer bei deiner Nachttour eingetragen.
Damit du wenigstens ein paar Infos hast wollte ich mich hier kurz Vorstellen  .
Ich bin 43 Jahre alt und habe seit gut einem Jahr von Badminton (Mannschfts-Wettkampf) auf MTB umgesattelt.
Auch wenn das jetzt so aussieht als wäre ich blutiger Anfänger würde ich mich nicht so bezeichnen 
Habe um mich stetig zu verbessern bereits einige Technik-Lehrgänge (bei der Windecker Trailacademy) absolviert und auch meine erste Transalp erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Dennoch ist es vor der ersten gemeinsamen Tour immer schwer ein zu schätzen ab man konditionell und technisch in die Gruppe passt.
Da ich aus Seelscheid komme wäre es kein Problem jederzeit aus zu steigen wenn es dann doch nicht passen sollte was ich aber nicht hoffe.
Ich persönlich stelle keine besondere Ansprüche außer Spaß zu haben 
Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch.
Gruß
Andreas

BTW Ausrüstung ist natürlich vorhanden, Helm (nie ohne!) Protektoren und Licht.


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
Fahr ruhig mit, wir fahren angepasst. im Dunkel fahre ich etwas langsamer.
Wer schneller fährt, muss oben warten oder unten warten.
Vg
Werner


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047

Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047
> 
> Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.




Habe mich schon angemeldet.

Das Naafbachtal haben wir gestern auf unserer Tour trotz Sonnenschein sehr matschig und rutschig vorgefunden.

VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (20. Oktober 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Habe mich schon angemeldet.
> 
> Das Naafbachtal haben wir gestern auf unserer Tour trotz Sonnenschein sehr matschig und rutschig vorgefunden.
> 
> ...



wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJB1978 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich zitiere hier mal Nofearbiker: _"Ich war mal so frei und habe mich für Mittwoch als Mitfahrer bei deiner Nachttour eingetragen."_

Weiteres über mich dann Mittwochabend, freue mich endlich wieder zu biken nach langer Babypause.

Gruß Christian


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei so viel Andrang zu der nächsten Tour müßte ich vorher mit der Kettensäge über die Trails heizen.
Es liegen noch viele Bäume quer und mein großer Zahnkranz hatte oft Holzkontakt.


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder das hierzu passende Winterpokalteam angelegt.
Wer will mitfahren und Punkte sammeln?
Bitte hier eintragen:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/156
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Oktober 2014)

CJB1978 schrieb:


> freue mich endlich wieder zu biken nach langer Babypause.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Sch... Emanzipation. Jetzt müssen schon Männer die Babies kriegen...


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
die heutige Abendtour ist voll. Bei Gruppengrößen über 10 Biker werden die Wartezeiten an den Schlüsselstellen zu lang.
*Bitte nicht mehr anmelden!*​Ich fahre jeden Mittwoch, wenn ich nicht im Allgäu bin.
Ab nächste Woche (Winterpokal) wird langsam gefahren

VG
Werner​


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Oktober 2014)

Ein Platz ist wieder frei. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es beim nächsten Mal. Allen viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ein Platz ist wieder frei. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es beim nächsten Mal. Allen viel Spaß heute Abend.



Jetzt sind wieder 3 Plätze frei.
Was ein bischen Regen ausmacht.
Das Regengebiet ist durchgezogen. Wir fahren auf jeden Fall.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (29. Oktober 2014)

Den Regen kann man vernachlässigen aber die Arbeit…..
Euch viel Spass


----------



## Nofearbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Sorry das ich nun auch so kurzfristig Absage, wünsch euch aber viel Spaß heute Abend hoffe auch das ich das nächste Mal dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte leider kein Auto zur Verfügung und 18km Anreise mit dem Rad war mir heute zu weit. Immerhin war ich laufen... im Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (30. Oktober 2014)

Du hast was verpasst.
8 Biker kamen trotz des Regens zum Start in Donrath.
Mit dem leichten Regen waren die Wurzeltrails sehr rutschig. Jeder hatte etwas Schwierigkeiten, sein Bike in der Spur zu halten.
Hierzu kamen einige Probleme:

verbogenes Schaltauge im Wenigerbachtal
Lichtausfall total auf dem Naafbachtrail
einige unfreiwillige  Bodenkontakte auf Nr. 9, Schmeißfliege und Sportplatztrail
Trotzdem hat es Spass gemacht.





VG
Werner


----------



## Nightfly77 (3. November 2014)

Heyho

Bin neu hier  ich glaub es ja ned *g*. Komme aus Seelscheid und regelmäßig in Rengert (mein Pferd steht dort)  Aber ich muss sagen das dort das schöne Naafbachtal unmöglich befahrbar ist 

Ich habe hier gerade Kreuznaaf gelesen. Ich habe am Samstag auf meiner Tour Krahwinkel/Naaferberg/Kreuznaaf ---> weiter zur Wahner Heide zwei Herrschaften getroffen *g* . Sind die zufällig hier?


----------



## thosch2602 (8. November 2014)

Unterhalb von Rengert ist das Naafbachtal doch ganz hervorragend befahrbar!
Naafbachtal, Wenigerbachtal ist meine Lieblingstour 
Ich denke, morgen wird es wieder mal eine Runde geben.


----------



## dorfmann (8. November 2014)

Finde die Ecke unterhalb von Rengert auch ganz nett, sollte ich mal wieder fahren


----------



## Nightfly77 (8. November 2014)

beim Gestüt das Stück wo die Waldarbeiten im Sommer waren?


----------



## thosch2602 (9. November 2014)

Heute nochmal unsere Standardrunde andersrum gefahren,  eingestiegen am Klärwerk ins Wenigerbachtal und übers Naafbachtal zurück nach Seelscheid.
Unterhalb von Wahlen sind wir auf zwei "Stromer" getroffen,  die aber nicht sehr gesprächig waren. Mit ihren Mofas sind sie dann über die Holzbrücke Richtung befestigtes Naafbachtal verschwunden.
So weit ersichtlich sind alle Wege wieder gut befahrbar,  jedoch ist bei der Laublage doch gute Ortskenntnis gefragt


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2014)

Hochgeschätztes Nachbarschaftsforum - gibt's Kenntnis über verschärften Umgang mit dem Recht auf Freiheit auf zwei Rädern
seitens der Obrigkeit? Gerne PN, der Pete - vorab mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Dart (10. November 2014)

Hi Pete,

mir hat sich noch keine Obrigkeit in den Weg geschmissen, habe auch von keinem Matschgenossen etwas in der Richtung gehört.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. November 2014)

Der Naafbachtaltrail wurde erst vor 2 Wochen in mühevoller Kleinarbeit von den querliegenden Baumstämmen befreit. Jetzt ist das Stück von Büchel bis Ingersauel und der Abschnitt von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal noch zu bearbeiten.

VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thosch2602 (10. November 2014)

Die Wege sind doch mittlerweile alle ausgeschildert, wo ist das Geheimnis?!
Aber OK, habe den Link wieder gelöscht, Du solltest aber Dein Zitat noch löschen...


----------



## Dart (10. November 2014)

thosch2602 schrieb:


> Für Interessierte,  habe ich letztes Jahr mal aufgezeichnet:



Hi Thosch,

das Naafbachtal ist immer wieder eine Tour wert! Aber bitte keine Tracks hier einstellen, wenn jemand die Gegend kennen lernen will, kann er sich gerne irgendwo anschließen.


----------



## Dart (10. November 2014)

Mein letzter Eintrag hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich erledigt .

@Werner: "Der Naafbachtaltrail wurde erst vor 2 Wochen in mühevoller Kleinarbeit von den querliegenden Baumstämmen befreit." Vielen Dank für den unermüdlichen Einsatz .

Wie schon früher geschrieben, bitte Bescheid geben, wenn die nächste Räumaktion geplant ist. Auf unsere Adventstour gibt es auch extra Plätzchen für Dich.


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2014)

Habe in aller Heimlichkeit ein Päckchen Spekulatius beiseite geschafft - Pst, ich hör die Gute...nochmal gutgegangen - aber datt haste
dir verdient, lieber Jörsch! Übergabe wie üblich anne Glienicker Brücke....


----------



## Nofearbiker (11. November 2014)

Hatte heute das Vergnügen mit
Kurvenkratzer eine Runde drehen zu dürfen. Rund 2,5 Std (hätte auch gerne etwas länger sein dürfen) sind wir gefahren und hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Waren jede Menge tolle Trails dabei und das Wetter war für diese Jahreszeit echt perfekt. Tolle Tour toller Guide beide Daumen hoch. Danke dir


----------



## kurvenkratzer (12. November 2014)

ja, es war spitze im Wald! Auch wenn wir mehr als nur mit den Reifen Bodenkontakt hatten.
Lustig ist es bei Schmierseife allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (13. November 2014)

Die Bunker im Kaldauer Wald sind nicht mehr fahrbar.
Die Holzfäller arbeiten dort intensiv und haben alles mit Bäumen und Ästen zugelegt.

Das gleiche gilt auch für Trail an der alten Brücke unterhalb der Wahnbachtalsperre.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (17. November 2014)

Nach dem Regensonntag soll das Wetter besser werden.
Deshalb wagen wir am Mittwochabend eine Endurotour.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15084


----------



## Nightfly77 (18. November 2014)

Hab mich mal für den 29.11. angemeldet  . Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin mein Husten los bin ....


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. November 2014)

Schade, ich habe heute kein Auto zur Verfügung und werde wohl ein bisschen am Lüderich rumgurken.


----------



## Nofearbiker (20. November 2014)

War Heute eine richtig tolle Tour mit euch hat mir trotz Badeeinlage richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. November 2014)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> War Heute eine richtig tolle Tour mit euch hat mir trotz Badeeinlage richtig Spaß gemacht.



Hat mir auch Spass gemacht.
Die Badeeinlage habe ich nicht gesehen, da ich vorne fahren mußte.
Bachdurchfahrten soll man mit Schwung angehen, um nicht mittig stehen zu bleiben und dann umzukippen.
Tapfer, dass du trotzdem die Tour zu Ende gefahren hast.
VG
Werner


----------



## Nightfly77 (27. November 2014)

Wollt nur bescheid geben das am Wochenende im Naafbachtal (Rengert, Effert, Wahlen etc.) Treibjagd ist. Also Obacht geben!


----------



## Dart (28. November 2014)

Danke für die Info, muss ich mal meinen Nachbar fragen, ob das meine Tour betrifft.


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2014)

Nightfly77 schrieb:


> Wollt nur bescheid geben das am Wochenende im Naafbachtal (Rengert, Effert, Wahlen etc.) Treibjagd ist. Also Obacht geben!



Das könnte zu einigen Verwirbelungen im WP führen.


----------



## bibi1952 (28. November 2014)

Nightfly77 schrieb:


> Wollt nur bescheid geben das am Wochenende im Naafbachtal (Rengert, Effert, Wahlen etc.) Treibjagd ist. Also Obacht geben!


 Gelbe Warnwesten anziehen.
 Habe ich früher als Treiber bei der Jagd auch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2014)

...und die ganz mutigen fahren mit fellweste...


----------



## dorfmann (28. November 2014)

Treibjagd im Naafbachtal ...


----------



## Dart (28. November 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das könnte zu einigen Verwirbelungen im WP führen.


Das betrifft aber im wesentlichen unsere "Ladies".Habt ihr vielleicht die Jagd ausgeschrieben, um lästige Konkurenz aus dem Feld zu räumen?


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Dezember 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Wie schon früher geschrieben, bitte Bescheid geben, wenn die nächste Räumaktion geplant ist. Auf unsere Adventstour gibt es auch extra Plätzchen für Dich.



Danke für die Plätzchen und den Glühwein auf der Tour.
War ein schöner Nachmittag. Die Trails waren für Naafbachtalverhältnisse sehr trocken.
Nur meine Heimfahrt nach den 2 Töpfen Feuerzangenbowle war etwas kalt.
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.
VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (1. Dezember 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Danke für die Plätzchen und den Glühwein auf der Tour.
> War ein schöner Nachmittag. Die Trails waren für Naafbachtalverhältnisse sehr trocken.
> Nur meine Heimfahrt nach den 2 Töpfen Feuerzangenbowle war etwas kalt.
> Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.
> ...



Gern geschehen und wird auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr wiederholt


----------



## surfnico (1. Dezember 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Gern geschehen und wird auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr wiederholt



Geiler Event!  Auch von mir vielen Dank für Speis und Trank, hat richtig Bock gemacht!


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich fahre  Mitwochsabends wieder.
Zwar noch langsam und behutsam, werde aber bald wieder fit für anspruchvollere Touren.
VG
Werner


----------



## m.r.schmitz (14. März 2015)

Hallo an alle Naafbachtal-Interessierten, 

leider muss ich euch mitteilen, dass - mal wieder - Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt worden sind, die die Strecke unfahrbar machen. :-/ Wir wollten heute eine Runde drehen und mussten über einen Baumstamm die Naaf überqueren um vor dem Chaos zu flüchten. 
Die Arbeiten sehen alle ziemlich unkoordieniert aus... und da heißt es die MTB-ler machen den Wald kaputt... ^^Is' klar.


----------



## bibi1952 (16. März 2015)

Habe leider gestern auch feststellen müssen, dass der Naafbachtrail zwischen den neuen Holzbrücken wegen Holzfällarbeiten komplett gesperrt und unfahrbar ist. 
Es wurde nur schnell umgelegt und nichts weggeräumt. Da noch viele Bäume markiert, wird der Rest sicher erst im Herbst abgesägt und danach erst wieder freigeräumt. Der Trail wird dann 2 Sommer nicht zu befahren sein. Schade, da wir erst im letzten Sommer diesen Trail wieder voll befahrbar gemacht haben.
Wir werden versuchen, dafür den Trail von Kreuznaaf bis zur ersten Holzbrücke wieder befahrbar zu machen.
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (10. April 2015)

Endlich wieder eine Mittwochsrunde mit Tollem Wetter, Danke fürs Guiden Werner


----------



## thosch2602 (18. April 2015)

Immer noch Chaos unterhalb von Wahlen, haben uns über die Sumpfwiese und quer durch den Naafbach auf den Wirtschaftsweg durchgeschlagen. Ab der Holzbrücke Richtung Deesem ist es wieder frei.


----------



## bibi1952 (22. April 2015)

Das Chaos im Naafbachtal ist groß.
Habe leider zuwenig Zeit, um hier aufzuräumen.
Heute habe ich keine Tour.


----------



## bibi1952 (28. April 2015)

Fahre am Mittwochabend nicht.
Hab keine Zeit.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Mai 2015)

Diese Woche fahre ich nicht am Mittwochabend, sondern einen Tag später am Donnerstag.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15369
VG
Werner


----------



## Nightfly77 (25. Mai 2015)

Es finden momentan Räumungsarbeiten im Naafbachtal statt. Unterhalb beim Gestüt Naafbachtal (Rengert/Wahlen). Die ziehen dort die Bäume aus den Wald raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (28. Mai 2015)

Da kommt Hoffnung auf, dass der Trail unten im Tal bald wieder frei von querliegenden Bäumen wird.


----------



## Ruffus (28. Mai 2015)

Schade, leider zu Spät gesehen und gelesen, wäre gerne mitgefahren.

Grüße aus Donrath


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Mai 2015)

Ruffus schrieb:


> Schade, leider zu Spät gesehen und gelesen, wäre gerne mitgefahren.
> 
> Grüße aus Donrath



Nächsten Mittwoch-Abend fahre ich wieder.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juni 2015)

*Achtung!!*
am Mittwochabend treffen wir uns nicht in Donrath sondern auf dem Parkplatz am Aggerschlößchen im Wahlscheid.
Hier startet die Spezialtour mit den Trails bei Höffen und am Hasenberg.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15379
VG
Werner


----------



## Race4Hill (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

kennt Ihr jemanden der in Much oder Umgebung Marialinden sein Unwesen auf dem MTB treibt

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Ruffus (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
wenn ich heute pünklich von der Arbeit komme, würde ich gerne eine Rund fahren.
Ist heute wieder Treffpunkt Donrather Kreuzung ????

Grüße Frank


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Juni 2015)

Ruffus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wenn ich heute pünklich von der Arbeit komme, würde ich gerne eine Rund fahren.
> Ist heute wieder Treffpunkt Donrather Kreuzung ????
> 
> Grüße Frank



Hallo,
war bis gestern 2 Wochen in Urlaub.
Am Mittwochabend startet wieder eine Tour ab Donrath.
VG
Werner


----------



## Ruffus (29. Juni 2015)

Schade muss am Mittwochabend leider wieder Arbeiten.
Wollte heute Abend eine Tour durch die Wahner Heide machen.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit???
Gruss Frank


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Juni 2015)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war bis gestern 2 Wochen in Urlaub.
> Am Mittwochabend startet wieder eine Tour ab Donrath.
> VG
> Werner


 
Und um welche Uhrzeit morgen?


----------



## surfnico (30. Juni 2015)

petejupp schrieb:


> Und um welche Uhrzeit morgen?


18:45
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15425


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (1. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Unterstützung.

Da ich gestern nachmittag erst meinen Dämpfer und meine Federgabel aus der Wartung zurück bekommen habe, werde ich heute abend mit dem Touren-Fully fahren. Mein Slide ist noch nicht einsatzbereit. Wir fahren eine Trail-Tour rund um Altenrath, ich schätze ca. 300-500 hm an Steigung.

VG
Werner


----------



## Ruffus (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo ,
heute donrather Kreuzung ??


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Juli 2015)

Ruffus schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> heute donrather Kreuzung ??



steht so im LMB. Dann halte ich mich auch daran!


----------



## Ruffus (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal Danke Schön, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt, die Runde war Klasse.
War heute schon bei meinen Dealer, meine Hinterrad ist wieder ausgeschlagen zum 2ten Male.
Am Montag kommt der Chef aus den Urlaub zurück, dann wird entschieden was gemacht wird.

Bibi wir müssen mal Reden über dein Bike.

Grüße bis Mittwoch.

Frank aus Donrath


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Juli 2015)

Ruffus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> erstmal Danke Schön, dass ihr mich mitgenommen habt, die Runde war Klasse.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
schön, dass es dir trotz der teilweise schwierigen Trailstücke gefallen hat.

Wenn ich mein neues Liteville 301 Enduro erhalten und zusammengebaut habe, werde ich mich schweren Herzens von meinem 2 Jahre alten Slide 150 10.0 LE trennen müssen, da mein Fahrradkeller sonst zu voll wird.
Das Bike zeigt am Lack Gebrauchsspuren, aber es wurde technisch immer laufend gewartet. Federgabel und Dämpfer hatte ich erst vor einem Monat bei Toxoholics zur Wartung. Seitdem bügelt das Bike alles glatt.
Fahr mal  nächsten Mittwoch Probe, dann können wir darüber reden.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (3. August 2015)

Hi,
am Mittwochabend startet wieder eine Endurotour.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15506
Ich muss mein neues Liteville 301 testen, bevor es in die Alpen geht.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (3. August 2015)

da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## bibi1952 (4. August 2015)

alles da!!
Steuerrohr kürzen, Schaltung einstellen, dann kann es los gehen.
VG 
Werner


----------



## surfnico (5. August 2015)

Steuerrohr kürzen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. August 2015)

Da habe ich wieder Quatsch geschrieben.
Das Rohr der Federgabel mußte ich kürzen.


----------



## surfnico (5. August 2015)




----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2015)

Nenns doch einfach Gabelschaft.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. August 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nenns doch einfach Gabelschaft.



Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. August 2015)

Hallo,
die heutige Abendtour ist voll.
Bitte nicht mehr anmelden!
VG
Werner


----------



## slu84 (5. August 2015)

Hey Leute! Ich hätte auch mal Interesse eine Runde mit euch zu drehen. Vielleicht wird das nächste Woche was. Ich komme nämlich aus dem schönen Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. August 2015)

Die nächste Tour läuft am 26.08.2015.
VG
Werner


----------



## slu84 (5. August 2015)

Joah das passt. Gibt es da auch ne Umfrage wo ich mich eintragen kann?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. August 2015)

slu84 schrieb:


> Joah das passt. Gibt es da auch ne Umfrage wo ich mich eintragen kann?



Die Tour wird im Last Minute Biking ausgeschrieben, dort kannst du dich auch anmelden. Wird aber auch bestimmt hier im Thread ein Link eingestellt.


----------



## slu84 (5. August 2015)

Ok danke. Dann warte ich mal ab. Bis zum 26.08. ist ja noch was Zeit


----------



## Nofearbiker (6. August 2015)

Danke noch mal für die schöne Tour gestern, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## nicodip (20. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder die Naafbachtalrunde fahren,
früher sehr oft dort, seit gut 2 Jahren nicht mehr.
kann jemand über den aktuellen zustand bezüglich waldarbeit berichten?
ich würde gerne Mittwoch mitfahren wenn ich es schaffe rechtzeitig von Köln loszufahren.
Bin vor 2 Jahren etwa mit Bibi&co gefahren.
Grüße,
Nico


----------



## slu84 (20. August 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo genau du fahren willst aber Holzbachtal, Wenigerbachtal und Naafbachtal war vor zwei Wochen weitestgehend i. O.


----------



## nicodip (20. August 2015)

Danke slu84,

ja etwa dort,
gruß, nico


----------



## bibi1952 (21. August 2015)

Hallo, 
bin wieder im Lande. 
Am 26.08. werde ich wieder eine Tour ins LMB stellen.
Zuerst muß ich aber mein neues Liteville wieder auf Vordermann bringen.
Wir waren von Sonntag an 4 Tage in den Zentralalpen, teilweise bei Dauerregen, mit Shuttle und Guide unterwegs.
In diesen Tagen haben wir 13.019 Tiefenmeter auf Trails vernichtet, da leidet das beste Bike.
Fimbapass, Velilltrail, Goldsee- und Bim-Bam-Trail am Stilfserjoch, Madritschjoch und die Trails in Latsch waren einige 
Höhepunkte der Tourtage.
VG
Werner


----------



## Ruffus (21. August 2015)

Willkommen zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slu84 (21. August 2015)

Oh das hört sich nach geilen Touren an! Am 26.08. bin ich dabei


----------



## bibi1952 (28. August 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Freeride-Tour in den Zentralalpen.






1.Tag Vormittags Ischgl Zebrastrail bei Regen





Liteville auf dem Fimbapass bei leichtem Regen





Abfahrt vom Fimbapass. Der gerade Weg ist schneller.





1. Tag nachmittags. Abfahrt vom Fimbapass, Regen wird immer stärker.





2. Tag vormittags Abfahrt ins Val Müstair, nur leichten Regen





Es wird trockner auf dem Weg in Val Müstair





2. Tag nachmittags Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch über Goldseetrail, es regnet schon wieder.





Stilfser Joch Bim-Bam-Trail, der Kampf mit den nassen Elementen





Unsere Truppe auf dem Bim-Bam-Trail





3. Tag vormittags Aufstieg zum Madritschjoch 3.124 mNN
Liteville in Pose (unten ist Sulden)





Aufstieg zum Madritschjoch, Wetter ist noch gut.





unter den erstaunten Blicken der Wanderer Abfahrt vom Madritschjoch, die Freude mit den Felsen,





mit den Steilstufen





und Trailsuche.





Im Wald im Martelltal wurde es wieder rutschiger.





4. Tag vormittags Sonnenbergtrail in Latsch, trocken





4. Tag vormittags Holy-Hansen-Trail in Latsch





4. Tag nachmittags Transfer nach Samnaun und Seilbahnauffahrt bei Regen auf das Idjoch, oben +2°.
Abfahrt über den Verliltrail nach Ischgl.





Nasse Wurzeln im Waldstück vor Ischgl.





4. Tag am späten Nachmittag, Schlusseinkehr in Ischgl.

So haben wir in 4 Tagen dank unserem Guide Eric und Shuttle-Fahrer Tim 13.019 Tiefenmeter gemeistert. Zudem mußten wir
ca. 3500 Höhenmeter unsere Bikes schieben und tragen. Trotz der schlechten Wetterverhältnisse war es eine tolle Tour.
VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (28. August 2015)

Hallo Werner,
Klasse Bilder schade, dass Ihr so viel Regen hattet. Wir starten morgen früh für eine Woche in die Dolomiten, da wird der Wetterbericht auch täglich schlechter.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (5. September 2015)

Guten Morgen, wir sind gerade in Nauders, auch sehr geil hier, Wetter ist bis dato tagsüber trocken...die neuen Endurotrails sind schon endgeil...dank Werner werden wir mal den Goldseetrail mit ins Programm aufnehmen.
Viele Grüße 
Markus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bibi1952 (5. September 2015)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> ..dank Werner werden wir mal den Goldseetrail mit ins Programm aufnehmen.
> Viele Grüße
> Markus


Tipp von mir:
Auf halben Weg rechts ab über den Bim-Bam-Trail nach Trafoi runter und mit dem Sessellift wieder hoch auf den Goldseetrail. So schafft ihr über 2.500 tm an einem Nachmittag oder Vormittag.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (5. September 2015)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Tipp von mir:
> Auf halben Weg rechts ab über den Bim-Bam-Trail nach Trafoi runter und mit dem Sessellift wieder hoch auf den Goldseetrail. So schafft ihr über 2.500 tm an einem Nachmittag oder Vormittag.
> VG
> Werner



ja, aber dran Denken der Lift macht Mittags 1 oder 2 Std. zu!!


----------



## bibi1952 (9. September 2015)

Hallo,
die heutige Abendtour muss ich absagen
Mein Knie hat sich entzündet und braucht Ruhe.
VG
Werner


----------



## Ruffus (9. September 2015)

Gute Besserung Werner
Kann heute Abend leider auch nicht muß Arbeiten. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Ruffus (15. September 2015)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter mitspielt,  fährt ihr morgen? 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (16. September 2015)

Geht bei mir nicht,
Ich muss dringend noch Sachen abarbeiten.
Ich werde erst ab Ende Oktober wieder Touren ins LMB stellen.
Vg
Werner


----------



## Ruffus (30. September 2015)

Hallo,
wer fährt Heute Abend, ab Donrather Kreuzung.

Gruß Frank


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Oktober 2015)

Bin wieder da.
Kniebehandlung war gut. Belastung soll noch gering ausfallen.
Daher fahre ich am Mittwochabend  nur eine leichte Tour ohne Anstregungen.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15644
In 2 Wochen darf ich das Knie wieder voll belasten, dann kommen am Mittwochabend 
wieder die anspruchsvolleren Trailtouren.
VG
Werner


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Werner,
freut mich das Du wieder eine Tour fährst, schiele schon länger auf deine LMB-Termine. Leider ist meine Gabel beim Service, so dass ich wieder nicht fahren kann, diese Tour wäre optimal zum kennenlernen gewesen  Bei einem der nächsten Termine würde ich mich dann gern mal einklinken sofern erlaubt 
Gruß aus Rösrath
Järrit


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
kann am Mittwochabend nicht fahren und werde keine Tour einstellen.
Mein Knie ist geschwollen und braucht eine Pause.
VG
Werner


----------



## surfnico (27. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. November 2015)

Bin hier eher einer der nicht viel postet, möchte aber vielen Dank sagen. Werner aka bibi1952 guidete flotte" WP-Runde im Lohmarer / Siegburger Wald +HCM. Nur einmal bei der Moor-Sektion ging es statt vorwärts eher "abwärts" bis zu den Knien; Fango ist ja auch gesund, wenns nur nicht so riechen würde. Fazit:sehr angenehme Tour mit ebensolchen gutgelaunten "Mitbikern" , viele flowige Trails..der Winter kann kommen....


----------



## bibi1952 (12. November 2015)

Ich habe eben an meinem Bike den stinkenden Moorschlamm mit Bürste und Wasserschlauch entfernt.
Mein Vorderrad war bis zur Nabe im Schlamm gewesen.
Ich konnte mein Vorderrad bei der Durchfahrt noch hochreißen und kam dann mit dem Fuß auf trocknes Gelände.
Im Sommer war die Durchfahrt nicht so tief und voller Schlamm. Sorry!
Mir hat es auch Spass gemacht
VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## bibi1952 (16. November 2015)

Schade, muß an diesem Tag um 15:00 Uhr Richtung Krefeld fahren.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2015)

Sch..ß Runde gestern abend.
Das Wenigerbachtal ist total verschlammt.
Die Abfahrt Nr. 9 war rutschig ohne Ende.
Sportplatztrail teilweise nicht fahrbar.
Vielleicht hatte ich gestern auch einen schlechten Tag.
Danke an Wolfgang für seine Geduld.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Dezember 2015)

Habe die heutige Abendtour gestrichen.
Das Wetter ist mir zu schlecht.
Nächsten Mittwoch will ich wieder eine Tour fahren.
VG
Werner


----------



## RadTed (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohes Fest


----------



## thommy88 (18. April 2016)

Wie sind den aktuell die Wege so im Naafbachtal? Gut zu fahren oder noch zermatscht?

gruß,
thomas


----------



## Nofearbiker (18. April 2016)

Waren am Donnerstag dort Unterwegs und da war es ziemlich trocken. Jedoch hat es ja dann ein wenig geregnet.


----------



## m.r.schmitz (19. April 2016)

Moin Männers, 

das letzte Mal als wir dort unterwegs waren, mussten wir abkürzen, da von den Waldarbeitern alles zugemüllt war mit umgerodeten Waldzeux etc pp Wäre nice wenn hier jemand mal das Thema diesbez. updaten könnte. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2016)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Wie sind den aktuell die Wege so im Naafbachtal? Gut zu fahren oder noch zermatscht?
> 
> gruß,
> thomas


Auf die Antwort der Locals bin ich gespannt, Thomas! Allet ausser Neoprenempfehlung birgt den Keim der Klüngelei mit 
organisierten Dampfstrahlerbesitzern! LG, der Pete, auch schon durch"geschlüpft"!


----------



## thommy88 (19. April 2016)

Vermutlich werde ich am Donnerstag mal schauen wie es aussieht. Evtl. gibt's dann ne kostenlose Fangoeinlage. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2016)

SIE paaren Holz mit Fango, dann hast du also auch noch Pellets inne Speichen: Win/Win! Und: ein feines Tal das bleibt....


----------



## bibi1952 (20. April 2016)

Werde heute Abend mal eine Runde durch das Weniger- und Naafbachtal drehen.
Mal schauen, wie es ausschaut.
VG Werner


----------



## thommy88 (20. April 2016)

Dann berichte danach bitte mal. da wollte ich morgen nämlich auch mal lang. 

danke & Gruß,

thomas


----------



## thommy88 (21. April 2016)

Auf meiner Runde  im Weniger- und Naafbachtal war es heute überwiegend trocken. Hier und da noch ein paar feuchte Stellen aber macht ja nix. 

Aber viele gefällte Bäume lagen da noch rum, welche ich letzten Jahr an den Stellen auch schon gesehen habe... Der Naafbachtaltrail ist zumindestens am Anfang noch garnicht befahrbar oder? Hier wird aktuell noch mit Maschinen und einem Stahlseil die gefällten Bäume den Hang hochgezogen.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## bibi1952 (27. April 2016)

Bei dem "schönen" Wetter habe ich die heutige Abendtour abgesagt.
Nächste Tour Mittwochs gibt es erst am 18.05.2016 wieder.
VG
Werner


----------



## thommy88 (27. April 2016)

Ich werde evtl. am Freitag eine Runde ab 17 Uhr drehen. Falls jemand Lust hat.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Mai 2016)

Diese Woche muss ich ausnahmsweise am Dienstagabend fahren.
Mittwochabend geht nicht!
Hier gehts zur Beschreibung:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16010
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Werner, 

auf den Trails kann es zu einer seltenen Begegnung kommen, noch viel Spass heute abend, werde auch demnächst wieder zu Treff kommen VG aus Spich  http://www.ksta.de/region/rhein-berg-oberberg/nachweis-wolf-reisst-zwei-ziegen-in-roesrath-24105512


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ein Junge vom Land.
Daher habe ich keine Angst vor Begegnungen mit Wildtieren.
Wildschweine mit Frischlingen in der Wahnerheide sind gefährlicher.
Schade, dass du in letzter Zeit nicht mehr dabei warst.
Die Trails im Wenigerbachtal und in Höffen waren in der letzten Woche 1. Sahne.
Auch die "Schmeißfliege" läßt sich im oberen Teil wieder super befahren.
VG
Werner


----------



## Reen272 (24. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schöne Runde heute, Wetter war ja zum Glück nicht so schlecht ^^ 
Jetzt nur noch ein wenig am Rad rumstellen das dass mit dem schalten auch ohne überspringen klappt :/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen reen


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2016)

...oder einfach, umbauen auf Einfach mit Narrow Wide Kettenblatt (reicht mir z.B. aus) ...will auch mal in absehbarer Zukunft dabei sein, Grüße


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Mai 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Runde heute, Wetter war ja zum Glück nicht so schlecht ^^
> Jetzt nur noch ein wenig am Rad rumstellen das dass mit dem schalten auch ohne überspringen klappt :/
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen reen



Schön, dass du mitgefahren bist. 
Einige Wurzeln waren etwas rutschig, aber sonst konnte man die Trails flowig fahren.
Bis ein ander Mal.
Morgen gehts ins Allgäu. Mal schauen, welche Bergtrails schneefrei sind.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Juni 2016)

Die heutige Tour ist wegen Dauerregen abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (11. Juni 2016)

Bei der letzten Mittwochstour verpasste ich die Ideallinie am Steilstück des Sportplatztrails.
Dank Wolfgang gibt´s eine Dokumentation.

So weit heil überstanden, nur die linke Schulter wurde leicht geprellt.
VG Werner


----------



## Mountain_Screen (11. Juni 2016)

Hauptsache ist das dir nix passiert ist. War eine schöne Runde.


----------



## Reen272 (11. Juni 2016)

Von oben sah das ein bisschen übler aus, hat mir fast den mut genommen da runter zu fahren^^ aber war ja zum Glück nicht so schlimm


----------



## surfnico (11. Juni 2016)

Hi Werner, das hat wirklich übel Ausgesehen! Gut das es einigermaßen Glimpflich abging.
Trotzdem coole Runde. Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und hoffe wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.
Dann rockst Du das Ding


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Juni 2016)

Für die Freunde des Hasenbergs

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16043

Die Tour ist nichts für Anfänger!


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. Juli 2016)

Hi Werner,

würde gerne nochmal mit euch mitkommen, aber habe heute bis 18:15h ne Telco und dann wird das mit 30min echt knapp :-/

Aber ich frage mich gerade, welcher der 3te Trail am Hasenberg ist (da ist der Downhill mit der Rinne am Ende, dann das Ding von den Frosthelmen auf der anderen Seite des Campingplatz...und was ist bitte Nummer 3?

Viele Grüße
Markus aus Algert


----------



## surfnico (22. Juli 2016)

Da hast Du Dich um 1 Monat verhauen


----------



## thommy88 (22. Juli 2016)

*@windsurfenXXL*

das habe ich mich auch gefragt. evtl. auf der anderen Seite wo man in overath/china unten rauskommt. wobei das dann nicht Hasenberg wäre, aber es bietet sich ja an. 

Der genannte bei Durbusch ist mir leider auch noch unbekannt. ich hoffe das ich demnach mich auch mal mittwochs anschließen kann.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
momentan finden von mir bis Ende Sept. keine Touren mehr statt, da ich größtenteils immer
im Allgäu bin.
VG
Werner


----------



## HorstSt (14. August 2016)

Wie ist die Strecke entlang des Naafbachs von Ingersauel (vor der Brücke links)? Mit dem Crossbike habe ich nach ein paar Metern aufgegeben. Da weiß man, wozu Federung gut ist - also das nächste mal mit MTB.
Ziel ist Camping Paul. Nach Karte müsste das eigentlich gehen.
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (15. August 2016)

Der normale Wanderweg? Geht ganz gut, hier und da halt mal eine Pfütze, bin länger nicht mehr dort lang, aber eigentlich kannst Du dort problemlos (auch mit dem Tourenrad/Crossbike/Crosser) zum Camping Paul


----------



## HorstSt (15. August 2016)

Fahren kann man Vieles, aber es macht halt keine Spaß. Ich hab's ja getestet. Matsch wäre nicht das Problem, aber die dicken Basaltbrocken gehen ohne Federung ganz schön auf die Nerven.
Ich werde die Tour dann demnächst mit dem MTB machen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2016)

Sind die Reifen dick genug, gehts auch ohne Fedrung gut!


----------



## Jaerrit (16. August 2016)

Wusste nicht das da jemand reichhaltig Schutt abgeladen hatte, sorry


----------



## thommy88 (13. September 2016)

Weiß einer ob der naafbachtaltrail wieder befahrbar ist? Gruß
Thomas


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dino84 (19. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier im Forum und hätte mal Lust mit anderen eine Tour durchs naafbachtaal zu machen. 
@HorstSt wo sind denn da dicke Brocken fahr alle paar Tage da lang von Ingersau bis nach schlichenbach ist nur etwas matschig


----------



## surfnico (20. September 2016)

Morgen Dino 84
wir starten am Mittwoch 18:00 ab Krahwinkel (Seelscheid) eine Runde durch das Naafbachtal und Aggertal.


----------



## Dino84 (21. September 2016)

Alles klar fahr um 17.30 los Treffpunkt oben an der gaststätte/Reiterhof?


----------



## surfnico (21. September 2016)

OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
ich bin mal wieder für einige Tage im Lande und möchte am Mittwochabend eine Tour fahren.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16212
Wer Lust hat, sollte pünktlich m Treffpunkt sein.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Dezember 2016)

Da für heute abend schon Regen gemeldet wurde, habe ich mich entschlossen, heute nachmittag nicht zu arbeiten und dafür zu biken.
Hier die geänderte Abfahrtszeit:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16313
VG
Werner


----------



## HorstSt (21. Dezember 2016)

[QUOTE="Dino84, post: 14066022, member: 405120"@HorstSt wo sind denn da dicke Brocken fahr alle paar Tage da lang von Ingersau bis nach schlichenbach ist nur etwas matschig[/QUOTE]
Wie ich schon schrieb in Ingersauel links hinter der Brücke in Richtung Camping-Paul.
Ich weiß nicht, wie das Teilstück jetzt aussieht; matschig war's auch, aber für "mit ohne Federung" echt nicht geeignet.


----------



## thommy88 (21. Dezember 2016)

In OpenMaps heißt der Weg "Kräuterweg".

gruß,
thomas


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Dezember 2016)

War gestern alleine auf Explorertour im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal. Man könnte den ca. 6 km langen Trail von Kreuznaaf bis Ingersau wieder aktivieren. Hierzu bedarf es nur einer Sägeaktion, um diverese Hindernisse zu beseitigen.
Wer an dieser Aktion mitmachen will, sollte mir seine Kontaktdaten (Handynummer, Email) per PN mitteilen.
Dann werde ich mich intern melden.
Nächsten Sommer könnte man sich wieder 2-3 h in diesem Gebiet auf Trails austoben, wenn alles frei wäre.
VG Werner


----------



## HorstSt (22. Dezember 2016)

thommy88 schrieb:


> In OpenMaps heißt der Weg "Kräuterweg".


openmaps.eu findet da gar nix. Bei Open Street Map hat der Weg keinen Namen, Aber es gibt nur einen Weg links der Brücke. Und nicht nach Ingersau statt Ingersauel suchen. Das ist im Bröltal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte in der Open Mtb map in base Camp geschaut. Ich schick später mal ein Bild.

Grüße

Thomas


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube er meint den Weg unten auf der Karte (Von Ingersauel kommend vor der Brücke links rein). Da gab es mal Stellen, die scheinbar mal ziemlich zu Brei gefahren waren und dann mit Schutt wieder "befestigt" wurden... Wo es zu matischig war haben die wandernden Nutzer aber auch Chickenways um die Pfützen getrampelt  
Alles in allem aber nichts unfahrbares, von daher bin ich noch am rätseln ob wirklich dieser Weg gemeint ist.


----------



## HorstSt (22. Dezember 2016)

Genau den Weg meine ich. "Unfahrbar" habe ich ja auch nie behauptet. Noch mal: Ich war mit dem Crosser - also quasi Rennrad mit etwas groberer Bereifung, keine Federung, Dropbar - unterwegs. Mit dem Ding macht das wirklich keinen Spaß.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Dezember 2016)

Na, wer Crosser fährt sollte aber wissen was dann zu tun ist, ansonsten mal geradeaus über die Brücke und in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid links. Der grüne Radladen gehört Frank Esch, zweimaliger dt. Querfeldein-Meister 
Gut das wir das geklärt haben


----------



## thommy88 (22. Dezember 2016)

@Jaerrit 

genau den meinte ich 

gruß,
thomas


----------



## HorstSt (23. Dezember 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Gut das wir das geklärt haben



Den Laden kenne ich, aber der Hintergrund von Frank Esch war mir unbekannt. Außergewöhnlich finde ich den Laden nicht, aber ich bin auch kein Querfeldein-Kenner.

Das Bike ist kein klassisches Querfeldein-Rad, sondern ein SSP mit Cross-Reifen, Dropbar, etc. Für viele Touren finde ich das inzwischen eine gute Alternative zum MTB.






Aber wie man an dem Weg sieht, hat so ein Bike natürlich seine Grenzen.

Die ganze Diskussion ist nur entstanden durch die Feststellung:


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Der normale Wanderweg? Geht ganz gut, hier und da halt mal eine Pfütze, bin länger nicht mehr dort lang, aber eigentlich kannst Du dort problemlos (auch mit dem Tourenrad/Crossbike/Crosser) zum Camping Paul



Nein, im derzeitigen Zustand ist der Weg ein Schildbürgerstreich und nur was für MTB mit Federung.


----------



## zett78 (23. Dezember 2016)

Da auf der Wiese in Buisdorf musste aber auf Hundehaufen aufpassen


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich will wieder in der Gruppe fahren. Eine Tour zum Testen.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16460
VG
Werner


----------



## thommy88 (17. Mai 2017)

Ich bin gestern mal den Naafbachtrail gefahren. Aktuell steigt man am besten unterhalb von Seelscheid ein. Davor ist noch kein durchkommen.

grüße


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Juni 2017)

Gestern war mal wieder eine Runde im Naafbachtal angesagt.
Meinem Ruf folgten 5 Mitfahrer.
Nach der Auffahrt durchs Wenigerbachtal fuhren wir eine asphaltierte Verbindungsetappe bis nach Nackhausen, wonach wir die Trails im Holzbachtal genießen konnten. Hier konnten die Erfahrung aus dem Kurvenkurs von Carsten umgesetzt werden.
Zurück im Naafbachtal kurvten wir noch nach Höffen hoch, um über die Nr. 9 ins Aggertal zu brettern.
Nach gut 2,5 h Fahrzeit erreichten wir wieder Donrath und hatten 514 hm auf dem Höhenmesser stehen.
Danke an die Mitfahrer Uwe, Thommy, Klaus, Stefan und Helmut, die meine Tempoverschärfung im Laufe der Tour klaglos hingenommen haben.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frickelmaster (29. Juni 2017)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mal den Naafbachtrail gefahren. Aktuell steigt man am besten unterhalb von Seelscheid ein. Davor ist noch kein durchkommen.
> 
> grüße


Wo geht dieser denn los?? Bzw. wo geht dieser lang?

Würde mich doch mal brennend interessieren ;-) Bin bisher im Naafbachtal nur über den Schotterweg gegondelt.


----------



## Dino84 (29. Juni 2017)

Hängt noch der Baum hinter den fischteichen quer in kopfhöhe(holzbachtal)?


----------



## Frickelmaster (29. Juni 2017)

??? Wie meinen??


----------



## bibi1952 (30. Juni 2017)

Dino84 schrieb:


> Hängt noch der Baum hinter den fischteichen quer in kopfhöhe(holzbachtal)?


Wir sind erst etwas weiter unten nach den Fischteichen über den steilen Hangtrail auf den unteren Weg gefahren. Uns lag kein Baum im Weg.


----------



## Dino84 (1. Juli 2017)

Ah ok gibt ja viele Wege ins holzbachtal


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2017)

Der bibi1952 fährt endlich wieder voraus
Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Vorabhuldigungen
Bergauf fehlen mir aber noch 20-30% der alten Kraft.
Bergab hapert es noch mit der Feinkoordination
Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden, 5 Monate nach der Knie-OP.


----------



## thommy88 (5. Juli 2017)

Danke für die schöne Feierabendrunde @bibi1952 und die restlichen Mitfahrer.

viele grüße,
thomas


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juli 2017)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die großartige Tour gestern, insbesondere an den @bibi1952  und natürlich auch an alle Mitfahrer.
Tempo ist ja mal wieder echt "mittel" gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (6. Juli 2017)

Das Tempo war durch meine Leistungsgrenze etwas reduziert.
Trotzdem hatte ich zu Hause 695 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr.
Wenn ich den Sportplatztrail nicht ausgelassen hätte, wären die 700 hm geknackt worden.
Trotzdem war dies für eine kurze Feierabendrunde ausreichend.
VG
Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juli 2017)

Werner: das Tempo war absolut in Ordnung!
Wenn Du "mittel" schreibst bedeutet das ja immer eher "ziemlich zügig"
Deshalb auch der  hinter meinem letzten Posting.


----------



## thommy88 (18. Juli 2017)

Falls jemand Lust hat morgen mitzukommen:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16538

gruß,
thomas


----------



## surfnico (18. Juli 2017)

Leider zu Früh

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reen272 (19. Juli 2017)

Leider am falschen Tag.
Fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche an einen anderen Tag? Würde mich gerne mal wieder anschließen nur geht mittwochs leider nicht bei mir


----------



## thommy88 (19. Juli 2017)

kommt immer drauf an. zuletzt bin ich selbst immer mittwochs gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre auch nur Mittwochs im LMB und Sonntags in der Privatgruppe.
Ansonsten ist meine Woche ausgeplant.
VG aus dem Allgäu
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (1. August 2017)

Der Zug hat nun genug Anhänger.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16520
Bitte keine Anmeldungen mehr.


----------



## surfnico (10. August 2017)

Super Runde mit neuen Trail, Dank an Werner fürs Guiden


----------



## bibi1952 (10. August 2017)

Hallo,
leider war der Asphaltanteil etwas groß.
Aber nur so konnten wir schnell alle Spots im Aggertal anfahren.
In den gut 2 Stunden sind 6 Downhill-Trails mit 710 hm genossen worden.
Die Erstbefahrung des neuen Trail hatte einige Schwierigkeiten.
Hat Spaß gemacht.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (11. August 2017)

Bin es schon wieder!
Nächste Woche fahre ich nicht Mitwoch-, sondern Donnerstagabend.
Bitte vormerken, dass keiner am Mittwoch auf mich wartet.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16569
VG Werner


----------



## thommy88 (18. August 2017)

Schöne Runde war das gestern Werner. Vom Wetter hat alles gepasst. sind nur von unten Nass geworden


----------



## bibi1952 (18. August 2017)

Runde war sehr trailig, dafür aber auch sehr rutschig.


----------



## thommy88 (23. August 2017)

Das war wieder eine schöne Feierabendrunde heute. [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2017)

mit viel Schlamm im Holzbachtal.


----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2017)

Nächste Woche gibt es keine Tour am Mittwochabend.
Fahre einige Tage nach Ischgl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (24. August 2017)

Euch viel Spaß. Werde dann mal die Urlaubsvertretung machen und was reinstellen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2017)




----------



## surfnico (24. August 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


>



Last es Krachen, viel Spaß


----------



## bibi1952 (26. August 2017)

Wir werden berichten.
Das Wetter soll bestens werden.
Ich freue mich.


----------



## surfnico (27. August 2017)

Wir haben heute mal Stromberg unter die Stollen genommen


----------



## thommy88 (28. August 2017)

Hier die Urlaubsvertretung für Mittwoch falls es nicht regnet:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16583


Gruß,


----------



## thommy88 (30. August 2017)

Musst es arbeitsbedingt kurzfristig auf Freitag verschieben.

Vielleicht passt es ja noch bei dem ein oder anderen.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Oktober 2017)

Ups
Gestern Abend bei meiner Tour durch den Lohmarer und Kaldauer Wald wurde ich als Guide von 2 E-Bike-Enduro-Fahrern getrieben.
Das Summen der Motoren war immer im Rücken.
Bergab konnte auch kein Vorteil erreicht werden.
Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Dezember 2017)

Hier sind noch einige Bilder von der ersten schneetour in diesem Winter:




Die Harten fahren noch in kurzer Hose.





Auf dem Weg ins Naafbachtal





Zustand der Bikes nach der Durchfahrt im Wenigerbachtal.
Trotzdem war es eine schöne Schneetour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demello (5. Dezember 2017)

will auch


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den Matsch und den Regen satt! 
Heute fahre ich nicht. Es gibt keinen Nightride ab Donrath.

Euch allen ein frohes Fest  und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ich bin weg in den Schnee

Den nächsten Nightride werde ich am 10.01.2018 ins LMB setzen.
VG
Werner


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2017)

Eindeutig die bessere Wahl
Dir und Deiner Familie auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch

Natürlich auch allen anderen Naafbachtaler Night-Matsch-Rider


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich musste die Tour am Mittwochabend wieder raus nehmen.
Tut mir leid für die Anmeldungen, aber ich habe an diesem Abend eine andere terminliche Verpflichtung.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Januar 2018)

Heutige Tour ist gestrichen!
Schlechtes Wetter und keine Teilnehmer


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Januar 2018)

Es regnet mir zu stark.
die heutige Tour habe ich abgesagt.
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (11. März 2018)

Am Lüderich erkennt man den Deponietraileingang auch nicht wieder. Hier standen das letzte mal noch Bäume...







Der Trail ist aber aktuell nicht betroffen


----------



## bibi1952 (28. März 2018)

Beim dem Wetter und den weiteren Aussichten bis heute Abend sage ich die Tour ab Donrath ab.
Nächste Woche geht es weiter, Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## bibi1952 (4. April 2018)

Heutige Tour ist abgesagt.
Habe keine Lust auf Matschwühlen!


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Juni 2018)

Da die Trails im Naafbachtal noch immer größtenteils nicht befahrbar sind, muss ich auf die Nordhänge im Aggertal immer wieder ausweichen. Hier gibt es die nächste Tour für Endurofahrer.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16893


----------



## sibu (19. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte am Wochenende auf dem breiten Feldweg durchs Naafbachtal von der Ingersauer Mühle bis nach Kreuznaaf fahren - ist der durch die Sturzbäche der letzten Tage in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden?


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Wochenende auf dem breiten Feldweg durchs Naafbachtal von der Ingersauer Mühle bis nach Kreuznaaf fahren - ist der durch die Sturzbäche der letzten Tage in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden?



Der breite Weg ist frei.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2018)

Boa - "Mfg" - Svennie, du coole Socke! Du rockst ja förmlich den Bikerumgang!


----------



## surfnico (19. Juli 2018)

Große Mittwochsrunde mit Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (19. Juli 2018)

Klaus,
falscher Tread:
Naafbachtal kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## surfnico (19. Juli 2018)

Wahnerheide Forum is klar!  Da hättest mich aber nicht mit locken können passt schon besser bei Nafbachtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2018)

Na, das war ja mal ´ne Gruppe


----------



## bibi1952 (13. August 2018)

Bin wegen dem Regen früher aus dem Allgäu gekommen.
Mittwochabend gibt es jetzt eine Tour.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16959


----------



## bibi1952 (21. November 2018)

Jetzt muss ich den Tread aus der Versenkung hervorholen.
Heute sind wir nsch langer Zeit den Trail von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal gefahren.
Frank sei Dank Er hat die großen Bäume durchsägt und auf Seite geräumt.
Auch das Wenigerbachtal ist wieder auf beiden Seiten befahrbar. Zwei Bäume liegen nur noch im oberen Teil.
Wir werden die Detailpflege jetzt wieder voll in Angriff nehmen und dann gibt es eine große Naafbachtal-Tour mit endlosen Trails.
VG
Werner


----------



## HaiRaider66 (21. November 2018)

Na, dann muss ich den auch nochmal fahren, beim letzten Mal war ja mehr tragen angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich den Tread aus der Versenkung hervorholen.
> Heute sind wir nsch langer Zeit den Trail von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal gefahren.
> Frank sei Dank Er hat die großen Bäume durchsägt und auf Seite geräumt.
> Auch das Wenigerbachtal ist wieder auf beiden Seiten befahrbar. Zwei Bäume liegen nur noch im oberen Teil.
> ...



Hallo Werner,
das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht
Sag Bescheid, wenn ihr mit der "Detailpflege" loslegen werdet und Unterstützung benötigt.
Grüße von Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Januar 2019)

Für alle, die nicht alles im LMB lesen.
Am Mittwoch treffen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz in Wahlscheid gegenüber dem Aggerschlößchen wieder um 18:30 Uhr,
*nicht in Donrath*
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17083


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2019)

Auf Wunsch von Christian habe ich die Tour morgen auf Beginn 19:00 Uhr verlegt.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17132
Bitte beachten.
Wir werden mal checken, was noch im Naafbachtal geht.
VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Mai 2019)

Tour heute Abend ist wegen Regen abgesagt.


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Oktober 2019)

Gestern eine Trailtour am Hasenberg durchgeführt. Ein gefallener Baum lag im Weg



Eine Kette von einer Motorsäge, umgebaut mit 2 Handgriffen, löste das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Eine Kette von einer Motorsäge, umgebaut mit 2 Handgriffen, löste das Problem



Gibs auch fertikk: https://www.amazon.de/s?k=handchainsaw&__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## bibi1952 (1. November 2019)

Mercy!
Ich arbeite lieber mit Motorunterstützung, auch wenn es Krach macht.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (13. November 2019)

... und jetzt noch Reklame:

*MTB-Lev Jahrestreffen 2019*

Was: Saisonabschluss und Ausblick auf 2020; Kölsch; Kotelette; Bilder; Filme (Beiträge bitte per PN an mich).





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				





Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Februar 2020)

ist mir zu nass heute Abend.
Ich habe den Termin rausgenommen.


----------



## bibi1952 (11. März 2020)

Die Tour heute Abend muss ich absagen.
Durch den Regen ist alles sehr nass und die Bäche und Flüsse haben Hochwasser.
Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es den nächsten versuch einer Tour.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Mai 2020)

Ich war am Sonntagmittag mit einem Freund im Naafbachtal unterwegs.
Leider muss unser freigeschnittender Trail von Ingersau nach Kreuznaaf jetzt in irgendeiner Wander-App als einsamer Pfad mit GPS-Daten stehen.
So kamen uns Massen von Familien-Wandergruppen auf dem Trail entgegen. Sogar eine Familie mit Kleinkind und Tretroller.
Hoffentlich legt sich das Interesse in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (5. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich legt sich das Interesse in den nächsten Wochen.



Da ist im Moment in der Woche soviel los, wie sonst am Wochenende, selbst auf einem Montag waren da Wanderer unterwegs. Kann ich auch verstehen, wenn allein auf dem Hauptweg alle 100 m ein Grüppchen unterwegs ist, dann sucht man sich halt andere Wege.


----------



## thommy88 (5. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntagmittag mit einem Freund im Naafbachtal unterwegs.
> Leider muss unser freigeschnittender Trail von Ingersau nach Kreuznaaf jetzt in irgendeiner Wander-App als einsamer Pfad mit GPS-Daten stehen.
> So kamen uns Massen von Familien-Wandergruppen auf dem Trail entgegen. Sogar eine Familie mit Kleinkind und Tretroller.
> Hoffentlich legt sich das Interesse in den nächsten Wochen.



Wenn ich bei Komoot mal auf die Karte schaue sehe ich Ihn glaubig


----------



## Race4Hill (5. Mai 2020)

hallo zusammen fahrt Ihr am WE wieder eine Runde, Grüsse Jens

@bibi1952 kennen wir uns vielleicht aus der Tomburger Zeit (TTT)


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Mai 2020)

Ich finde es echt super das Du Touren anbietest und auch Trailpflege dort betreibst, obwohl ich in Rösrath wohne kenne ich dort kaum etwas, vielleicht sollte ich nach Corona mal mitfahren ??

Deine Aussage bzgl. „unser...Trail“ finde ich aber ein wenig vermessen wenn ich das anmerken darf, wenn das jemand außenstehendes liest, dient das sicher nicht wirklich dem Ansehen von uns Bikern, wir ärgern uns ja auch wenn Wanderer uns nicht auf „ihren“ Wegen haben wollen, Autofahrer uns nicht auf „ihren“ Straßen haben wollen uswusf ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt super das Du Touren anbietest und auch Trailpflege dort betreibst, obwohl ich in Rösrath wohne kenne ich dort kaum etwas, vielleicht sollte ich nach Corona mal mitfahren ??
> 
> Deine Aussage bzgl. „unser...Trail“ finde ich aber ein wenig vermessen wenn ich das anmerken darf, wenn das jemand außenstehendes liest, dient das sicher nicht wirklich dem Ansehen von uns Bikern, wir ärgern uns ja auch wenn Wanderer uns nicht auf „ihren“ Wegen haben wollen, Autofahrer uns nicht auf „ihren“ Straßen haben wollen uswusf ??



Er meinte bestimmt "den von uns freigeschnittenen ..."


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Mai 2020)

Die Trailpflege im Naafbachtal wird auch von Bikefreunden aus Marialinden und Honrath, vielfach mit schwerem Gerät, betrieben. Allen möchte ich hiermit nochmals herzlich für ihren Einsatz danken. Dadurch haben wir tolle Trails im Tal.
Wenn die Corona-Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden, kann ich am Wochenende nochmal ein Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn die Corona-Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden, kann ich am Wochenende nochmal ein Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" anbieten.



Dafür würd ich mich glatt mal "erbarmen"


----------



## Race4Hill (6. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wenn die Corona-Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden, kann ich am Wochenende nochmal ein Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" anbieten.


Hallo Bibi, wann würdest Du diese Tour machen?


----------



## sibu (6. Mai 2020)

Race4Hill schrieb:


> Hallo Bibi, wann würdest Du diese Tour machen?


Ist doch klar: Am 14. Mai, direkt nach den Eisheiligen und vor der kalten Sophie.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Trailpflege im Naafbachtal wird auch von Bikefreunden aus Marialinden und Honrath, vielfach mit schwerem Gerät, betrieben. Allen möchte ich hiermit nochmals herzlich für ihren Einsatz danken. Dadurch haben wir tolle Trails im Tal.
> Wenn die Corona-Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden, kann ich am Wochenende nochmal ein Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" anbieten.



Da versuche ich auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein! Danke für euren Einsatz bezüglich Trailpflege!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich denke, dass wir nach den gestrigen Lockerungsankündigungen nach dem 30. Mai wieder in kleinen Gruppen fahren können. Morgen muss ich noch eine OP an der linken Schulter vornehmen lassen, die mich 3 Wochen außer Gefecht setzt. ?
So plane ich mal Samstagnachmittag den 6. Juni, alternativ den 20. Juni für die Naafbachtaltour ein. Weiteres wird dann im LMB veröffentlicht, wenn es wieder aktiv ist.


----------



## surfnico (7. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir nach den gestrigen Lockerungsankündigungen nach dem 30. Mai wieder in kleinen Gruppen fahren können. Morgen muss ich noch eine OP an der linken Schulter vornehmen lassen, die mich 3 Wochen außer Gefecht setzt. ?
> So plane ich mal Samstagnachmittag den 6. Juni, alternativ den 20. Juni für die Naafbachtaltour ein. Weiteres wird dann im LMB veröffentlicht, wenn es wieder aktiv ist.



Oh….alles Gute bei der OP


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Mai 2020)

Leider muss ich nach der Schulter-OP länger pausieren. Der Oberarzt hat mir erlaubt, erst nach 12 Wochen Wartezeit wieder auf dem Bike zu fahren. Die Naafbachtour werde ich erst nach den Sommerferien ins Netz setzen. 
Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit im Netz gesucht und habe die Ursache des Booms der Wanderer auf den sonst einsamen Trails gefunden. https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...aden-durch-das-naafbachtal-wandern/124234846/
Hier ist noch eine Wanderempfehlung von dem Trail im Netz: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...-verborgenen-pfaden-im-naafbachtal/105419821/
Gestern Nachmittag war ich auch zu Fuß im Naafbach- und Wenigertal mit der Rosenschere unterwegs, Biken darf ich noch nicht. Es waren wieder Massen auf den Trails unterwegs. In Kreuznaaf parkten Fahrzeuge aus Köln und sogar aus Düsseldorf??
In der Woche ist es dagegen sehr ruhig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Leider muss ich nach der Schulter-OP länger pausieren. Der Oberarzt hat mir erlaubt, erst nach 12 Wochen Wartezeit wieder auf dem Bike zu fahren. Die Naafbachtour werde ich erst nach den Sommerferien ins Netz setzen.
> Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit im Netz gesucht und habe die Ursache des Booms der Wanderer auf den sonst einsamen Trails gefunden. https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...aden-durch-das-naafbachtal-wandern/124234846/
> Hier ist noch eine Wanderempfehlung von dem Trail im Netz: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...-verborgenen-pfaden-im-naafbachtal/105419821/
> Gestern Nachmittag war ich auch zu Fuß im Naafbach- und Wenigertal mit der Rosenschere unterwegs, Biken darf ich noch nicht. Es waren wieder Massen auf den Trails unterwegs. In Kreuznaaf parkten Fahrzeuge aus Köln und sogar aus Düsseldorf??
> In der Woche ist es dagegen sehr ruhig.



Is momentan überall so. Wegen Corona sind die ganzen Leute die jetzt normal Ibiza, Mallorca oder die Türkei belagern halt zu Hause. Und da wollen die raus in die Natur bei dem Wetter. Leider wissen viele dieser Affen nicht wie man sich im Wald verhält und lassen ihren Müll liegen, so nämlich der Eindruck der die letzten Wochen entsteht. Mehr Menschen = noch mehr Müll. Hoffe das hat auf dauer auch keine Konsequenzen für uns MTBler

Dir weiterhin gute Genesung auf das dem Gerät bald wieder ausgeführt werden kann


----------



## thommy88 (18. Mai 2020)

Bin letzte Woche den Trail einmal mit dem MTB gefahren und einmal gewandert.

Beim MTB fahren war freitagabends nix los. 

Samstag mit den Kindern gewandert. Dabei direkt mal ein Erlebnis aus der Sicht der Wanderer erlebt.

Ein E-Biker, welcher ohne abzubremsen, am Ende durch den Bach gebrettert ist. Die Leute mit Kindern drumherum wurden leicht Nass.

Zumindest ein "Hallo" konnte er noch zum Grüßen von sich geben.   

Ist wie immer gibt auf allen Seiten solche und solche. An der Ahr vermeidet vermeidet man ja auch einfach die Stoßzeiten wo alle Wandern/Spazieren geben und mit Rücksicht von allen Seiten klappt auch die gemeinsame Nutzung des Weges/Waldes.

Dir gute Besserung für die weitere Genesung.

grüße,


----------



## bibi1952 (19. Juni 2020)

Habe gestern vom OP-Arzt die Freigabe bekommen, dass ich wieder biken darf. Zunächst leicht noch nicht extrem. Zuerst gehts es mit dem E-Bike ins Allgäu ?‍♂️und weiter nach Riva del Garda.?‍♂️
Da es noch kein LMB gibt, hier der Hinweis, dass ich am 01.07.2020 um 18:30 Uhr vom TP Donrather Kreuzung wieder für 2,5 h ins Naafbachtal fahre. Natürlich unter Einhaltung der Corona-Regeln. Wer mitfahren will, bitte eine PN schicken.
VG Werner


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2020)

Moin Werner,
schön zu hören, dass du wieder fit bist 

Das LMB funktioniert (wieder), ich konnte gerade was eintragen 

Grüße!
C.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juni 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das LMB funktioniert (wieder), ich konnte gerade was eintragen


Sicher?? 

Bei mir noch nichts zu sehen von 1 LMB ?


----------



## sibu (21. Juni 2020)

Der Link ist noch nicht wieder im Menü, aber Last Minute Biking funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (24. Juni 2020)

Super? 
Konnte mit dem Link die Eintragung für den 1.07. machen, aber er nicht nicht sichtbar in der Übersicht.
Es fehlt die Verlinkung in der Übersichtszeile.


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend fand nach langer Genesungspause die erste Tour ins Naafbachtal statt. 5 Freunde folgten meinem Aufruf und fuhren die Trails im Naaf- und Wenigerbachtal.




Trotz der kräftigen Regenschauer auf dem Abschlusstrail von Seelscheid nach Kreuznaaf hat es mir Spass gemacht, wieder auf dem Bike (noch mit Motor) durch die Wälder zu fahren.
Danke an die Mitfahrer.


----------



## Majuran86 (2. Juli 2020)

War Top! Super Tempo. Nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig. Coole Truppe. Komme gerne wieder mit!


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2020)

Da das LMB noch immer versteckt ist, gibt es hier den Link zu der nächsten Tour am kommenden Mittwoch.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17391
Es stehen die Spots Nr. 9, Schmeißfliege, Sportplatztrail und weitere Varianten auf dem Programm.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 6 Mitfahrer beschränkt (Corona usw.). Bitte den anderen Treffpunkt beachten.


----------



## thommy88 (3. Juli 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Da das LMB noch immer versteckt ist, gibt es hier den Link zu der nächsten Tour am kommenden Mittwoch.
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17391
> Es stehen die Spots Nr. 9, Schmeißfliege, Sportplatztrail und weitere Varianten auf dem Programm.
> Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 6 Mitfahrer beschränkt (Corona usw.). Bitte den anderen Treffpunkt beachten.




An den Spots hängen jetzt Schilder etwas weiter oben im Baum. Bin die letzten´s mit einem etwas wacherem Auge runtergefahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> An den Spots hängen jetzt Schilder etwas weiter oben im Baum. Bin die letzten´s mit einem etwas wacherem Auge runtergefahren.



Passt ja zu den Wildbeständen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> An den Spots hängen jetzt Schilder etwas weiter oben im Baum. Bin die letzten´s mit einem etwas wacherem Auge runtergefahren.


So hoch schaue ich nicht beim Abfahren.
Dann übersehe ich die Wurzeln und lege mich wieder hin


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juli 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> An den Spots hängen jetzt Schilder etwas weiter oben im Baum. Bin die letzten´s mit einem etwas wacherem Auge runtergefahren.


Gestern Abend habe ich das Schild auch dem Trail gesehen.
In den letzten Wochen ist in dem Gebiet sehr geschehen. Wo es früher eine oder zwei Linien zur Abfahrt gab, ist der Wald jetzt mind. 7 bis 8 Abfahrtslinien gekennzeichnet.  Die Ursprungsstrecke (Nr. 9) hat mittlerweile viele Bremsrippen. Daraus ersehe ich, dass das Gebiet höchstgradig frequentiert wird.
Da kann ich den Jagdpächter verstehen, dass er Schilder aufhängt und darum bittet, auf den Wegen zu bleiben.? Es gab mal Zeiten, da waren auf dem Trail die Wurzel mit spitzen Nägeln gespickt.?
Daher auch mein Appell an alle Nutzer, zukünftig nur die urspüngliche Linie zu nutzen. Da Gleiche gilt auch für Nachbarstrecke (Schmeißfliege).
VG Werner


----------



## thommy88 (9. Juli 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich das Schild auch dem Trail gesehen.
> In den letzten Wochen ist in dem Gebiet sehr geschehen. Wo es früher eine oder zwei Linien zur Abfahrt gab, ist der Wald jetzt mind. 7 bis 8 Abfahrtslinien gekennzeichnet.  Die Ursprungsstrecke (Nr. 9) hat mittlerweile viele Bremsrippen. Daraus ersehe ich, dass das Gebiet höchstgradig frequentiert wird.
> Da kann ich den Jagdpächter verstehen, dass er Schilder aufhängt und darum bittet, auf den Wegen zu bleiben.? Es gab mal Zeiten, da waren auf dem Trail die Wurzel mit spitzen Nägeln gespickt.?
> Daher auch mein Appell an alle Nutzer, zukünftig nur die urspüngliche Linie zu nutzen. Da Gleiche gilt auch für Nachbarstrecke (Schmeißfliege).
> VG Werner



Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Beobachtungen. Ich glaube aktuell wird es wieder ruhiger, da die meisten Bikeparks usw. wieder geöffnet haben.

Zeigt aber auch den großen Bedarf in unserer Gegend für die Jugend.

grüße,
thomas


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich das Schild auch dem Trail gesehen.
> In den letzten Wochen ist in dem Gebiet sehr geschehen. Wo es früher eine oder zwei Linien zur Abfahrt gab, ist der Wald jetzt mind. 7 bis 8 Abfahrtslinien gekennzeichnet.  Die Ursprungsstrecke (Nr. 9) hat mittlerweile viele Bremsrippen. Daraus ersehe ich, dass das Gebiet höchstgradig frequentiert wird.
> Da kann ich den Jagdpächter verstehen, dass er Schilder aufhängt und darum bittet, auf den Wegen zu bleiben.? Es gab mal Zeiten, da waren auf dem Trail die Wurzel mit spitzen Nägeln gespickt.?
> Daher auch mein Appell an alle Nutzer, zukünftig nur die urspüngliche Linie zu nutzen. Da Gleiche gilt auch für Nachbarstrecke (Schmeißfliege).
> VG Werner



Schild habe ich nicht gesehen, das mit den ausgefahrenen Abfahrten ist echt unschön.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tou...ischen-land-etc.130015/page-123#post-16692136


----------



## bibi1952 (3. August 2020)

Nach 3 Wochen Hochgebirge (Allgäu und Königssee) bin ich wieder im Lande.
Am kommenden Mittwoch geht es wieder ins Naafbachtal.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17396
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl beträgt 6 Mitfahrer.


----------



## bibi1952 (12. August 2020)

Hier die Tour vom letzten Mittwochabend. 7 Mitfahrer folgtem dem Aufruf.




Diesen Mittwoch kann ich nicht, nächste Woche sind wir in Davos, am 19.08.2020 starten wir wieder um 18:30 Uhr von der Donrather Kreuzung.


----------



## Demello (20. August 2020)

Danke euch fürs mitnehmen gestern - hat super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (20. August 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> am 19.08.2020 starten wir wieder um 18:30 Uhr von der Donrather Kreuzung




...da unser "bibi1952" nicht am Treff war....machten die sich kurzerhand die am Treff anwesenden, eine Bikerin und 3 Biker auf eine sehr schöne flowige und temporeiche Runde mit einigen "Bachdurchfahrten". Unterwegs noch den @Kettenfresser getroffen..
Am Ende haben alle 4 die steile Linie "Sportplatz-Trail" sauber gemeistert.
Schließe mich @Demello an, hat super viel Spaß gemacht !!
Wünsche unserem "bibi1952" in Davos viel Spaß, bleib gesund und bis bald wieder hier in Lohmar.
p.s. . quer liegende Bäume gab es auch an einigen Stellen.


----------



## bibi1952 (21. August 2020)

Sorry,
habe das falsche Datum gewählt. Wir sind heute erst aus Davos zurückgekommen.
Davos war traumhaft.
Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei.
VG


----------



## bibi1952 (26. August 2020)

Fahre heute um 18:30 Uhr ab Donrather Kreuzung, Parkplatz Rammes Grünland.
Wo ?
Kommt auf die aktuelle Windlage an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (27. August 2020)

Gesterm sind wir (Mitfahrer Oliver und Helmut) eine Runde über die Trails Schmeißfliege, Nr. 9 und Sportplatztrail gefahren, haben uns dabei die verschiedenen Linien angeschaut und ausprobiert.
Nächsten Mittwoch fahre ich ab Naafshäuschen. 
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17398
Hier sind die Trail am Hasenberg angesagt, nichts für Anfänger!!!
Mitfahrer bitte bei dem Link eintragen, max. 6 Mitfahrer, sonst wird es zu langsam.?⛰


----------



## Majuran86 (27. August 2020)

Cool! Dabei.


----------



## Heini262 (1. September 2020)

Freue mich! Dabei


----------



## bibi1952 (2. September 2020)

Jetzt ist die Tour mit 6 Mitfahrern voll!
Habe mir eine Streckenkombination mit 6 Auf- und Abfahrten überlegt. Hoffentlich liegen keine Bäume auf den Trails. Ich habe vorher keine Kontrollfahrt durchgeführt.
Bis heute Abend.


----------



## Heini262 (3. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen...eine tolle Tour gestern abend! Bei bestem Bergischen Wetter....Danke an alle ...vor allem an Bibi!


----------



## bibi1952 (3. September 2020)

Gestern war es eine gute Tour. Hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht.
Besonders der neue Trail am Hasenberg macht viel Laune.
Danke an die 6 Mitfahrer. Hier die Tourstrecke mit den Daten:




Wir sind auf 8 Trailabfahrten mit 632 Tiefenmeter gekommen
Bis nächsten Mittwoch. Dann geht es in die Wahnerheide zur Blüte der Heide.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. September 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Trailpflege im Naafbachtal wird auch von Bikefreunden aus Marialinden und Honrath, vielfach mit schwerem Gerät, betrieben. Allen möchte ich hiermit nochmals herzlich für ihren Einsatz danken. Dadurch haben wir tolle Trails im Tal.
> Wenn die Corona-Beschränkungen weiter gelockert werden, kann ich am Wochenende nochmal ein Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" anbieten.



Hallo Werner,
ich bekomme es im Moment zeitlich irgendwie nicht hin, an den Mittwochabenden bei Dir mitzufahren. Deshalb bin ich mal so frei und erinnere Dich an Dein Vorhaben einer BON-Tour an einem Wochenende .
Grüße von Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (4. September 2020)

Hi Peter, 
Best. of Naafbachtal geht zur Zeit nicht. Ab nächstes Wochenende bin ich für 2-3 Wochen in den Bergen.?
Könnte erst im Oktober was werden.?


----------



## bibi1952 (4. September 2020)

Hab mal wieder was für Mittwochabend eingestellt:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17399
Ist etwas leichter als diese Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (22. September 2020)

Am Sonntag habe ich bei meiner Tour durchs Naafbachtal dieses Schild gesehen:



Die scheinen neu zu sein, waren mir zumindest bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Jetzt scheint die Hatz auf die Biker auch bei uns angekommen zu sein...
Das würde sich auch mit einer Erzählung von jugendlichen Nachbarn decken, die erzählten, dass sie vor ca. 3 - 4 Wochen von Ordnungsamtmitarbeitern beim Biken auf einem Trail im Naafbachtal angehalten wurden. Diese verwarnten sie zunächst nur mündlich, allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass es demnächst Bußgelder dafür gebe.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (22. September 2020)

“Soweit es der Schutzzweck erlaubt, können Naturschutzgebiete der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht werden.” Die dürften auch alle aussperren. Damit sind die Trails im Naturschutzgebiet eigentlich alle nicht mehr nutzbar. Allerdings ist das Aussperren auf den ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen eigentlich aus der allgemeinen Gesetzgebung in NRW nicht gedeckt, wegen der Bestimmungen zum Naturschutzgebiet “Naafbachtal” bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## sibu (22. September 2020)

Die Verordnungen für das Naafbachtal sind aus dem Jahr 1989 und liegen deswegen vermutlich nicht digital vor. Wenn jemand Zugriff auf das Amtsblatt der Bezirksregierung Köln hat, möge er dort mal nachschauen. Der Landschaftsplan des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises ist online und dort werden einige der Maßnahmen aus der Naturschutzverordnung für das Naafbachtal erwähnt (in der PDF-Zählung Seite 33, in der Dokumenten-Zählung Seite 27):
_Flächen außerhalb der befestigten
oder gekennzeichneten Straßen und  
Wege sowie außerhalb von Park- bzw.
Stellplätzen zu betreten, zu befahren -
darunter fällt auch das Fahren mit
Fahrrädern und Motocrossrädern_
Interessant ist hier auch die Formulierung "befestigte" statt der sonst üblichen "festen" Wege. Bisher war ich dort nur auf dem Hauptweg von Ingersauel bis Kreuznaaf unterwegs. Der sollte als Radweg gekennzeichnet sein.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (22. September 2020)

Ich habe noch das folgende Dokument gefunden:


			http://natura2000-meldedok.naturschutzinformationen.nrw.de/natura2000-meldedok/web/babel/media/zdok/DE-5109-301.pdf
		


Da steht unter anderem auf Seite 8: “keine Befahrung außerhalb des Erschließungsnetzes”
Ich habe trotzdem mal eine Anfrage an das Umweltamt gerichtet, weil das Naafbachtal ist auch durch ausgewiesene Wanderwege oder andere Wege erschlossen, die Begrenzung auf Fahrradwege und Straßen, wie auf dem Schild, ist etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber letztlich hilft uns das auch wenig, die Trails sind somit tod. Mit “Regelung nicht schutzzielkonformer Freizeitnutzungen”, kann eigentlich alles verboten werden.

Interessanter Weise bin ich heute über landwirtschaftliche Wege ins obere Naafbachtal gefahren, dort erfolgte überhaupt keine Kennzeichnung als Naturschutzgebiet. Das erste Schild habe ich dann in  Ingersauel gesehen.

In dem Sinne bleibt im NSG auf den Wegen. Und damit man weiß wo es liegt:


			http://natura2000-meldedok.naturschutzinformationen.nrw.de/natura2000-meldedok/web/babel/media/karten/5109-301.pdf


----------



## HaiRaider66 (22. September 2020)

@sibu Interessanterweise steht da hinter “befestigt” ein “oder” d.h. unbefestigte, aber gekennzeichnete Wanderwege dürften damit befahren werden.


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Verordnungen für das Naafbachtal sind aus dem Jahr 1989 und liegen deswegen vermutlich nicht digital vor. Wenn jemand Zugriff auf das Amtsblatt der Bezirksregierung Köln hat, möge er dort mal nachschauen. Der Landschaftsplan des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises ist online und dort werden einige der Maßnahmen aus der Naturschutzverordnung für das Naafbachtal erwähnt (in der PDF-Zählung Seite 33, in der Dokumenten-Zählung Seite 27):
> _Flächen außerhalb der befestigten
> oder gekennzeichneten Straßen und
> Wege sowie außerhalb von Park- bzw.
> ...



Dann hat wohl einer das "Rad" auf dem Schild dazu gedichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (27. September 2020)

Ich bin wieder da.
Am Mittwoch geht es wieder mit den Nachtfahrten los.
3-Täler-Tour


----------



## HaiRaider66 (1. Oktober 2020)

Bei den Schildern wurde fälschlicherweise die 7G-Variante aufgestellt, will man ändern. Ansonsten gilt eben im Naturschutzgebiet Naafbachtal alle gekennzeichneten (Wander-)Wege dürfen befahren werden, befestigte Wege sowieso. Bin gestern durch die Wahner Heide, da wurde alles mit Stopschildern zugepflastert, "Bitte nur die Wege mit den roten Pfahlmarkierungen nutzen." Das alles galt natürlich auch schon vor Corona und sollte im Sinne des Naturschutzes auch eingehalten werden. Aber durch die in die Natur gestürmten Massen, haben die wegen Corona aus dem Büroschlaf vertriebenen Aufpasser da anscheinend starken Handlungsbedarf erkannt.


----------



## sibu (1. Oktober 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Bin gestern durch die Wahner Heide, da wurde alles mit Stopschildern zugepflastert, "Bitte nur die Wege mit den roten Pfahlmarkierungen nutzen." Das alles galt natürlich auch schon vor Corona und sollte im Sinne des Naturschutzes auch eingehalten werden.


Gibt es da nicht auch Gebiete, in denen Munitionsreste liegen und man dort schon aus eigenem Interesse nicht die Wege verlässt?


----------



## HaiRaider66 (1. Oktober 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht auch Gebiete, in denen Munitionsreste liegen und man dort schon aus eigenem Interesse nicht die Wege verlässt?


Das gilt dort generell, es geht ja hier um den Fall vorhandene, aber nicht gekennzeichnete Wege, z.B. militärische Fahrspuren im Gelände oder den alten Feldbahndamm, der ist nicht Teil des offiziellen Wegenetzes. Bin bisher auch immer alle sichtbaren Wege gefahren, man sollte in Naturschutzgebieten öfter den Text auf den Schildern lesen.


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Oktober 2020)

Beiträge zum Gebiet "Wahner Heide" gehören hier rein.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-durch-die-wahner-heide-und-umgebung-teil-2.435828/page-46


----------



## Dart (2. Oktober 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Bei den Schildern wurde fälschlicherweise die 7G-Variante aufgestellt, will man ändern. Ansonsten gilt eben im Naturschutzgebiet Naafbachtal alle gekennzeichneten (Wander-)Wege dürfen befahren werden, befestigte Wege sowieso. Bin gestern durch die Wahner Heide, da wurde alles mit Stopschildern zugepflastert, "Bitte nur die Wege mit den roten Pfahlmarkierungen nutzen." Das alles galt natürlich auch schon vor Corona und sollte im Sinne des Naturschutzes auch eingehalten werden. Aber durch die in die Natur gestürmten Massen, haben die wegen Corona aus dem Büroschlaf vertriebenen Aufpasser da anscheinend starken Handlungsbedarf erkannt.


Hallo HaiRaider,
danke, dass Du Dich hier hinter geklemmt hast . Hattest Du beim Kreis nachgefragt?


----------



## HaiRaider66 (2. Oktober 2020)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Beiträge zum Gebiet "Wahner Heide" gehören hier rein.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-durch-die-wahner-heide-und-umgebung-teil-2.435828/page-46


 Fahre meist beides in einer Runde.


Dart schrieb:


> Hallo HaiRaider,
> danke, dass Du Dich hier hinter geklemmt hast . Hattest Du beim Kreis nachgefragt?


Ja.


----------



## thommy88 (2. Oktober 2020)

Im Gebiet der NR 9 wird aktuell geholzt. 

Grüsse


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Werde das Gebiet am Mittwochabend meiden.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Oktober 2020)

Das Wetter sieht noch nicht so gut für Mittwoch aus, trotzdem setze ich mal eine Tour ein:
Mittwochabendtrailtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olivernus (6. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Werner,
ich habe schon Lust zu fahren, Dauerregen brauche ich aber auch nicht, dehalb entscheide ich morgen
mittag, und setze was rein.
Beste Grüße, Olli


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Oktober 2020)

Das Wetter sieht für den Nachmittag und Abend trocken aus. Der Untergrund wird wohl sehr nass sein.


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Oktober 2020)

Mittwochabend fahre ich nicht.
Bin am Nachmittag beim Manni
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17407


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2020)

Mittwochabend fahre ich nicht.
Bin auf Traumpfaden wandern.
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.
VG


----------



## dom_i (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallöchen, ich ziehe im Januar um, von Bonn nach Lohmar und habe eigtl vor, auch dort regelmäßig zu biken. Derzeit bin ich recht verwöhnt mit dem Siebengebirge und dem Kottenforst. Wie siehts denn hier in der Gegend aus, kann man sich das ähnlich schön gestalten oder ist es definitiv etwas anderes (kleiner, flacher, weniger knackig und "langweilig"?)
Vllt. kann man "demnächst" mal zusammen eine Tour fahren?
Viele Grüße,
Dom


----------



## Majuran86 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hi Dom, 
ist alles geiler.
Weniger Wanderer/Hunde, kein Ordnungsamt das einem auf die Nüsse geht. 
Schöne Trails von leicht bis schwer eigentlich alles dabei.

Ich bin zwar selbst nicht aus der Ecke aber es lohnt sich immer wieder mit den Jungs eine Runde zu drehen.
Wurde bisher nicht enttäuscht.

Hau rein.

Gruß Maju


----------



## dom_i (8. Dezember 2020)

Eine Tour, „von der Sülz bis zur Agger“ kenne ich, ist ganz nett. Aber wenn da noch mehr ist!? ...bin ich beruhigt


----------



## HaiRaider66 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre auch nach 5 Jahren und 20.000 km noch Wege & Trails zum ersten Mal in der Gegend.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Dezember 2020)

Majuran86 schrieb:


> Weniger Wanderer/Hunde, kein Ordnungsamt das einem auf die Nüsse geht.


Ach?  



Dart schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich bei meiner Tour durchs Naafbachtal dieses Schild gesehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1120961
> Die scheinen neu zu sein, waren mir zumindest bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Jetzt scheint die Hatz auf die Biker auch bei uns angekommen zu sein...
> Das würde sich auch mit einer Erzählung von jugendlichen Nachbarn decken, die erzählten, dass sie vor ca. 3 - 4 Wochen von Ordnungsamtmitarbeitern beim Biken auf einem Trail im Naafbachtal angehalten wurden. Diese verwarnten sie zunächst nur mündlich, allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass es demnächst Bußgelder dafür gebe.



Abgesehen davon, trotzdem schöne Gegend fürs MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Dezember 2020)

Dart schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich bei meiner Tour durchs Naafbachtal dieses Schild gesehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1120961
> Die scheinen neu zu sein, waren mir zumindest bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Jetzt scheint die Hatz auf die Biker auch bei uns angekommen zu sein...
> Das würde sich auch mit einer Erzählung von jugendlichen Nachbarn decken, die erzählten, dass sie vor ca. 3 - 4 Wochen von Ordnungsamtmitarbeitern beim Biken auf einem Trail im Naafbachtal angehalten wurden. Diese verwarnten sie zunächst nur mündlich, allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass es demnächst Bußgelder dafür gebe.


So ein Mist!
Jetzt fängt das hier auch schon an...


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Dezember 2020)

Bevor es am Fr. wieder regnet: 


Hat jemand Mi oder Do tagsüber Zeit?
Mi 9h oder Do 11h Naafshäuschen.
4-5h lang.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Dezember 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich ziehe im Januar um, von Bonn nach Lohmar und habe eigtl vor, auch dort regelmäßig zu biken. Derzeit bin ich recht verwöhnt mit dem Siebengebirge und dem Kottenforst. Wie siehts denn hier in der Gegend aus, kann man sich das ähnlich schön gestalten oder ist es definitiv etwas anderes (kleiner, flacher, weniger knackig und "langweilig"?)
> Vllt. kann man "demnächst" mal zusammen eine Tour fahren?
> Viele Grüße,
> Dom


Wenn fahren in der Gruppe wieder erlaubt ist, kannst du Mittwoch Abends bei uns mitfahren. Dann stelle ich die Touren ins LMB. Trotz des Alters geht es bei uns öfters heftig zu. 500 hm auf Trails sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## dom_i (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
endlich umgezogen wage ich mich auf die ersten Touren, corona-bedingt aber erstmal alleine... Habt ihr vllt. ein paar nette GPX Tracks zur Eingewöhnung?  Habs bisher einmal von Breidt runter ins Naafbachtal nach Wahlscheid gewagt, aber wirklcih spannende Trails habe ich dabei noch nicht entdeckt, muss mal die von Komoot abfahren... aber eine Routenvorgabe wäre ganz hilfreich.
Viele Grüße


----------



## thommy88 (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo terpk,

aktuell sieht es hier in der Gegend leider nicht so gut aus. Viele Gebiete sind aktuell durch die Baumfällarbeiten kaum befahrbar.

Aktuell kannst du in Lohmar den Ho Chi Minh fahren. Hier empfehle ich dir aber nicht zu den üblichen Stoßzeiten diesen zu befahren.

Gerne wenn´s wieder möglich können wir mal eine Runde hier fahren.

viele grüße,


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2021)

Bei unserer Tour heute im Naafbachtal haben wir feststellen müssen, das die kleine Stahlbrücke gegenüber vom Holzbachtal abgerissen wurde. Sieht nicht so aus, als ob die wieder aufgebaut würde...

Hi Terpk,
Willkommen am Naafbachtal. Hier gibt es eigentlich reichlich interessante Trails. Rechts der Naaf gibt es einen schönen Pfad, der sich mit ständigem auf und ab bis Ingersaul zieht. Von Höffen gehen mehrere Lines runter Richtung Neuhonrath, noch weiter Richtung Overath kommen noch mehr spaßige Sachen zur Agger runter.
Wenn es Corona wieder zulässt werden hier auch wieder Touren gepostet.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2021)

Die hier?





Muss doch im Moment auch reichlich mockig sein.


----------



## Dart (24. Januar 2021)

Zweimal Jep, die Brücke ist weg


----------



## Black-Under (24. Januar 2021)

Dart schrieb:


> Zweimal Jep, die Brücke ist weg


Die war aber auch abenteuerlich. Na ja man kann ja auch furten.


----------



## thommy88 (24. Januar 2021)

Dart schrieb:


> Bei unserer Tour heute im Naafbachtal haben wir feststellen müssen, das die kleine Stahlbrücke gegenüber vom Holzbachtal abgerissen wurde. Sieht nicht so aus, als ob die wieder aufgebaut würde...
> 
> Hi Terpk,
> Willkommen am Naafbachtal. Hier gibt es eigentlich reichlich interessante Trails. Rechts der Naaf gibt es einen schönen Pfad, der sich mit ständigem auf und ab bis Ingersaul zieht. Von Höffen gehen mehrere Lines runter Richtung Neuhonrath, noch weiter Richtung Overath kommen noch mehr spaßige Sachen zur Agger runter.
> ...



Höffen und Neuhonrath ist aktuell das Gebiet wo viel abgeholst wurde. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Januar 2021)

Ich meide die Gegend zur Zeit, um die Trails zu schonen. Der Matsch wird sonst immer tiefer.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich bike morgen abend um 18:30 Uhr ab Rammes Grünland nicht.
Habe mir online eine Tageskarte gekauft und fahre morgen früh nach Willingen zum Skifahren.
Nächste Woche geht Mittwochabend wieder was. Mal schauen, wie weit die Kids mit dem Neubau von Nr. 9 sind.


----------



## Majuran86 (9. März 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bike morgen abend um 18:30 Uhr ab Rammes Grünland nicht.
> Habe mir online eine Tageskarte gekauft und fahre morgen früh nach Willingen zum Skifahren.
> Nächste Woche geht Mittwochabend wieder was. Mal schauen, wie weit die Kids mit dem Neubau von Nr. 9 sind.


Willingen ist doch ne super Idee. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken das dei Woche noch zu machen.
Nächste Woche wäre ich gerne dabei. Oder derzeit aufgrund Corona eher noch problematisch?

Hau rein. 
Gruß Maju


----------



## bibi1952 (11. März 2021)

Wir halten Abstand.
Willingen empfehle ich dir nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Dann hat es oben mehrere Tage geschneit und dann sollen die Temperaturen auch tagsüber unter Null bleiben.
Wir haben gestern fast 20 Abfahrten gemacht.
Wichtig! Tickets vorher im Internet buchen.


----------



## bibi1952 (12. April 2021)

Nach all dem Skifahren in Willingen, Winterberg und Davos will ich jetzt wieder biken. Man wurde mir zugetragen_, _dass verschiedene Trails nach den Waldrodungen wieder befahrbar sind.
Mittwochabend um 18:30 Uhr geht es ab Parkplatz Rammes Grünland, Lohmar wieder los. Es kann mit Abstand hinterher gefahren werden_._ AHA-Regel bitte einhalten_.
Schnelltestmöglichkeiten gibt es nebenan auf dem Parkplatz Jabachhalle als Drivein._


----------



## gotoos (13. April 2021)

Moin Werner
Ein Test ist aber nicht die Voraussetzung oder?
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (13. April 2021)

Was wird das denn für eine Runde? "Hoch hinaus" oder eher Wahner Heide / Ho-Chi-Minh? Und braucht man Licht?


----------



## bibi1952 (14. April 2021)

Mitfahren ist ohne aktuellen Test möglich ->Abstand halten
Geplant ist eine Runde Naafbachtal-Höffen-Aggertal ca. 400 hm in gemütlichen Tempo.
Wenn wir Nr.9, Schmeißfliege + Sportplatztrail fahren, past die Höhenmeterangabe.
Licht ist erforderlich!


----------



## Majuran86 (14. April 2021)

Och Menno...kann heut leider nicht. Euch aber viel Spaß!
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## gotoos (14. April 2021)

Dann schließe ich mich doch heute gerne wieder an.
Bin um 18:30 startklar


----------



## gotoos (3. Mai 2021)

Moin Werner
Ist für Mittwoch was geplant?
Grüße Oliver


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Mai 2021)

Immer.
Siehe PN


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Juni 2021)

Gardasee läßt grüßen.
Bike ist verladen zum Altissimo


----------



## RadTed (11. Juni 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1290089Gardasee läßt grüßen.
> Bike ist verladen zum Altissimo


Viel Spaß


----------



## Black-Under (11. Juni 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1290089Gardasee läßt grüßen.
> Bike ist verladen zum Altissimo


Neidisch sein! Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (11. Juni 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1290089Gardasee läßt grüßen.
> Bike ist verladen zum Altissimo


Wer shuttlet denn da mit dem e-bike...?
Viel Spass Werner!


----------



## Dart (5. Juli 2021)

Am vergangenen Samstag hat sich wohl ein Mountainbiker im Naafbachtal so sehr verletzt, dass er mit dem Hubschrauber ausgeflogen wurde... Scheinbar jedoch nicht beim Fahren, sondern beim Laufen...






						www.neunkirchen-seelscheid.info: Archiv 2022
					

Das Internet-Portal für die Gemeinde Neunkirchen-Seelscheid im Bergischen Land - mit aktuellen Nachrichten und Berichten, Informationen zur Geschichte, Kultur- und Freizeitangeboten, Handel, Dienstleistung und Gewerbe, öffentliche Einrichtungen, Vereine, Service-Adressen, einem...




					www.nk-se.info
				




Kann jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## route61 (5. Juli 2021)

Dart schrieb:


> ... Scheinbar jedoch nicht beim Fahren, sondern beim Laufen...


Das erinnert mich an die SAU Tour 2014, als sich eine Teilnehmerin beim Gehen den Wadenbeinkopf brach als sie ausrutschte. Die Bergung verlief aber ungleich weniger aufwändig. Wir setzten sie aufs Rad und schoben sie in die nächste Ortschaft.
Bericht von Trekki

Zu dem Vorfall im Naafbachtal kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2021)

Ich war in der letzten Woche nicht im Naafbachtal. War mir zu nass.
Nach der Beschreibung muss das auf dem Naafbachtrail zwischen Brücke Naafmühle und Ingersau, wo man ein Stück Wiese durchfahren muss, passiert sein. Zwischen der Wiese und der Straße K16 kommt ein schwieriges Teilstück, wo viele nicht fahren können.
Muss da nicht passiert sein, aber nach meiner Ortskenntnis kann es da geschehen sein.
VG Werner


----------



## Pannemann (20. Juli 2021)

Von Höhe Ohlig zum Mühlenbach herunter, verläuft ja ein Trail, der am Ende der Abfahrt mit einer Fußgängerbrücke versehen ist. Daneben kann man aktuell nicht durch das Wasser fahren, der Bach ist durch die Unwetter tief durchspült und nicht befahrbar!!! Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und hatte Glück beim Aufschlag. Eigene Dummheit. VG


----------



## bibi1952 (9. August 2021)

Naafbachtal versinkt im Schlamm und die Trails sind zugewachsen.
Donnnerstagabend wollte ich eine Runde ab der Schule Neuhonrath, Krebsauler Straße, um 18:30 Uhr über die Trails am Nordhang des Aggertals drehen.
Bitte um Anmeldung per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3e (27. September 2021)

Hhm da es mich mehr und mehr Richtung östlichen Rhein-Sieg-Kreis zieht, weil das Siebengebirge als MTB fahrer einfach keinen spass mehr macht, was gibts denn so an trails die mit einem gepimpten XC Fully (neudeutsch Downcountry) fahren kann? Ich bin jetzt mal den "Wenigerbachtal Trail" und den "Der beste und Längste Trail im Naafbachtal" (Namen bei Komoot) gefahren, gibts da auch noch andere Vorschläge? Am besten mit Information von welcher Seite man die Trails anfahren sollte, ich hatte nämlich bei letztgenanntem Trail das gefühl, dass es besser gewesen wäre den von der anderen Seite zu fahren...


----------



## dom_i (27. September 2021)

Ich bin leider hierher gezogen und ziemlich enttäuscht, bockt nicht so sehr wie im 7G.
In Wahlscheid gibt es einige Lines, aber da gehts dann schnell in Richtung Springen..


----------



## b3e (27. September 2021)

OK Schade... Drops bis 30 vielleicht 40 cm sind noch OK, danach wirds mir meist doch zu "heikel", man ist ja nicht mehr 20. :/
Mal gucken, ob ich mich dann doch nochmal so um Windeck und Eitorf umgucke.


----------



## bibi1952 (27. September 2021)

@b3e:
Ich zeichne all meine Touren zwar auf:



Ich gebe aber keine GPS-Daten weiter. Du kannst jederzeit gerne mitfahren. Mittwochs um18:30 Uhr.
Schicke einfach eine PN.


----------

